# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Tata nas ostavlja..

## toffifeee

Da li uopće mogu potražiti pomoć ovdje? U biti ne znam od kuda bih krenula, gdje je uopće početak u takvoj situaciji?   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Romina

nemam pravni savjet ali eto tu sam čisto kao mala podrška  :Love:

----------


## may

:Kiss:   ako imaš potrebu pisati što se dogodilo, eter je tvoj,to znaš...

----------


## toffifeee

Mislim kada bi napisala zbog čega me muž ostavlja ne bi mi vjerovali...
Ta jedna jedina stvar za koju se opredijelio je prevagnula. Znači na jednoj strani vage je ljubav prema meni i djeci, obožavanje, nema svađanja, dobri smo roditelji, u svemu se slažemo, naći ćemo kompromis,riješeno stambeno pitanje a na drugoj strani je to nešto što mu je bitnije od svega dobroga što mu se desilo u životu sa nama...

----------


## jadranka605

a joj toffifeee   :Sad:  
zar nema rješenja?
Nemam nikakav pametan savjet, ali podrška je uvijek dobrodošla.
Drži se   :Love:

----------


## iki

Toliko me rastužio tvoj naslov...
Strašno mi je žao   :Sad:  .
Piši ako možeš, olakšaj si dušu.

----------


## Loryblue

evo ti jedan veliki  :Love:  
ne mogu vjerovat da jedna jedina stvar može srušit brak i obitelj, pogotovo kad ste dobili prinovu prije dva i po miseca.

držim vam fige da riješite probleme i da ipak na kraju tm-u prevlada ljubav prema obitelji.

----------


## @n@

:Crying or Very sad:  
Drži se!

----------


## iki

Ajme sad tek vidim, pa beba se tek rodila,   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## zizi

Drži se!  :Heart:

----------


## bucka

:Taps:   :Heart:

----------


## toffifeee

Kad sam znala čuti za tako neke  razvode pogotovo sa djecom, pomislila sam si joj jadna ona, kako će dalje, jadna djeca itd. Prava istina je da nitko od nas niti ne pomilsil da nam se to može dogoditi bilo koji dan.. Strefi te ko grom. Ma meni se to ne može desiti uvijek sam si mislila, a što je najgore da mi je netko rekao prije dva mjeseca, ne bi vjerovala. I vjerujte nema pomoći od nikoga..

----------


## bucka

:Crying or Very sad:  
imas tu nas!!bar kao virtualnu podrsku!!

----------


## iki

Pa dobro jer to konačno?
Ima li nade da se sve spasi?
Šta može bit bitnije od sređene obitelji? Tako vjerojatno samo žene razmišljaju   :Sad:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

*toffifeee* nadam se da je to samo prolazna kriza
prespavajte
sutra će možda sve izgledati drugačije

----------


## zizi

> Ma meni se to ne može desiti uvijek sam si mislila, a što je najgore da mi je netko rekao prije dva mjeseca, ne bi vjerovala.


Potpisujem. 
Ali dogodilo mi se. Točno prije 2 mjeseca. 
Nadam se da je tvoja situacija ipak drugačija i da će se još sve srediti.
Pusa  :Heart:

----------


## @n@

> *toffifeee* nadam se da je to samo prolazna kriza
> prespavajte
> sutra će možda sve izgledati drugačije


X

----------


## haribo

:Sad:

----------


## bucka

sad sam se skroz raspekmezila!!!
cure drage, vama i malenima zelim svu srecu ovoga svijeta!!  :Heart:

----------


## zizi

> Točno prije 2 mjeseca.


Ispravak, prije točno 3 mjeseca.   :/  

Ponekad imam osjećaj da je bilo jučer.  :Sad:

----------


## anki

:Taps:

----------


## Audrey

toffifeee, zizi, samo vam šaljem veeliki zagrljaj   :Love:

----------


## Trixie

Nadam se da ćete uspjeti izgladiti i da će sve biti dobro!
Evo malo vibrica~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Love:

----------


## ZO

Nadam se da će ipak sve dobro završiti  :Love: 
i ja šaljem  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## TONI

cure žao mi je što proživljavate. toffifeee a da pokušate potražiti neku stručnu pomoć - obiteljskog psihologa ili sl...

----------


## may

što mu može biti važnije od vas? neka druga?  :/  oprosti što pitam... 
 :Love:

----------


## Romina

e moja toffi  :Love:

----------


## Lutonjica

ajoj tofi   :Taps:

----------


## plavaa

Jako mi je zao cuti ovo.   :Sad:  
Nadam se da se stvar ipak nekako popravi, a ako ne.. da nadjes snagu u djeci i da sve prodje sto je moguce bezbolnije - i tebi i klincima.


S pravne strane, jedna informacija koju ne znam znas li: On ne moze pokrenuti tuzbu za razvod braka dok beba ne navrsi godinu dana. Mozete sporazumni zahtjev, no tuziti te ne moze do godine dana od rodjenja djeteta.

----------


## Slavica

Cim je odabrao nesto drugo, a ne vas ja ne bi ni radila na tome da se vrati  :Crying or Very sad:   kako moze biti toliko sebican, kaj je sam sebi najvazniji, taj ni ne zasluzuje da vas ima.
Sorry, zelim ti stvarno sve najbolje i zao mi je da ti se ovo desilo, tebi i klincima koji nisu nista krivi.
Cuvaj sebe i klince   :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## davorka

Šaljem samo   :Love:  . Žao mi je da moraš prolaziti kroz to. Drži se!

----------


## di_zg

žao mi je, budi hrabra 
 :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Anita-AZ

JAko mi je žao   :Sad:  ... posebno što uvijek imam nekako osjećaj da je ta prva godina s bebom toliko krizna... radi umora i iscrpljenosti i nehotičnog zanemarivanja partnerskog odnosa... i čvrsto vjerujem da treba malo pričekati prije velikih odluka.

Posebice me iznenađuje kad kažeš da je na jednoj strani ljubav i obožavanje! Ja sam uvijek za prekid braka.... ako ljubavi nema. Ali ako ljubavi ima... onda treba raditi na stvarima!

Što mu je to tako jako važno.... važnije od najvažnijeg... što ga čini sretnijim nego da bude sa svojom obitelji koju voli?!!?   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## upornamama

> JAko mi je žao   ... posebno što uvijek imam nekako osjećaj da je ta prva godina s bebom toliko krizna... radi umora i iscrpljenosti i nehotičnog zanemarivanja partnerskog odnosa... i čvrsto vjerujem da treba malo pričekati prije velikih odluka.
> 
> Posebice me iznenađuje kad kažeš da je na jednoj strani ljubav i obožavanje! Ja sam uvijek za prekid braka.... ako ljubavi nema. Ali ako ljubavi ima... onda treba raditi na stvarima!
> 
> Što mu je to tako jako važno.... važnije od najvažnijeg... što ga čini sretnijim nego da bude sa svojom obitelji koju voli?!!?


X

----------


## ana.m

A joj...   :Love:  
Moram priznati da stvarno ne kužim što mu može biti toliko važnije od vas, pogotovo ako ljubavi ne nedostaje   :Sad:

----------


## toffifeee

E cure hvala vam svima koje se javljate, barem vidim da je nekome stalo do mene bar na virtualni način. 
Svašta mi pada na pamet, kada bijes i ljutnja prerastu u gorčinu da mi dođe da me nema.....
A opet moram biti jaka zbog moja dva srca.

Da li znate kome bi se obratila, nekom dječjem psihologu jer moram Adrianu objasniti a ne znam kako?
 Od danas sam u fazi traženja stana jer svi živimo u kući njegovih roditelja, a on makar tvrdi suprotno, jedva čeka da iselimo jer imam osjećaj da jedva čeka započeti svoj samački i slobodni život   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## MARCY

> na jednoj strani vage je ljubav prema meni i djeci, obožavanje, nema svađanja, dobri smo roditelji, u svemu se slažemo, naći ćemo kompromis...





> a on makar tvrdi suprotno, jedva čeka da iselimo jer imam osjećaj da jedva čeka započeti svoj samački i slobodni život


sorry, ali ovo mi nikako ne ide jedno s drugim.

Šaljem vibre da izgladite stvar~~~~~~~~

----------


## yasmin

i meni tu mnogo toga zvuči proturječno

i ne čudim se zbog situacije u kojoj si, i pomiješanih osjećaja, razmišljana...

samo puno   :Love:   i   :Kiss:  
 i drži se!

po ovom što si zadnje napisala, o odlasku od kuće, samo   :Evil or Very Mad:  
ne razumijem povrh svega još i iseljavanje

ma meni se čini da on tebi zapravo radi jednu veliku životnu uslugu, samo će ti vjerojatno trebati vreman da i ti to tako sagledaš

još jednom   :Love:

----------


## toffifeee

Prevario me dok sam ja ostala na tjedan dana s djecom na moru, to sam mu oprostila, prešla preko toga i krenuli smo iz početka obzirom da ga volim i želim svoju obitelj na okupu, želim da nas četvero budemo zauvijek skupa na okupu jer da vam počnem pričati šta sam sve sa njim i njegovom obitelji prolazila i trpila samo zbog svoje ljubavi prema njemu rekle bi da sam luda i da sam ja trebala otići već odavno. Problem je u nečemu sasvim drugom, nečemu što ja ne razumijem i nečemu što boli kada to čujete od SM nakon 6 godina.


Jeste čule onu pjesmu:

Gospe moja molit ću te sto put ispuni mi želju,
samo jednu da sam blizu njemu da je MOJ U SVEMU...
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## toffifeee

On tvrdi da je to tako od prvog dana, da ne osjeća prema meni "ONO NEŠTO". Da sam za njega savršena u svemu, u brizi oko djece, kuće, njega, sexa , svega, nikada se ne svađamo, da me voli ali ne na taj način...
Kako se trenutno osjećam samo bi iza svake riječi stavljala uplakane smajliće.

----------


## AdioMare

> Od danas sam u fazi traženja stana jer svi živimo u kući njegovih roditelja, a on makar tvrdi suprotno, jedva čeka da iselimo jer imam osjećaj da jedva čeka započeti svoj samački i slobodni život


Moje je mišljenje da srljaš. 
Možda malo i pod utjecajem postporođajnog hormonalnog disbalansa (ako to tako mogu nazvati) ali stani i promisli.
Što god da je razlog, mislim da nije dovoljno velik, a da ga razum i ljubav ne mogu potopiti.
Ne donosi preuranjene zaključke i to posebno nemoj u muževo ime. Nema stvari koja se ne može riješiti ako joj se pristupi mudro i bez negativnih emocija. Ima vremena za rastavu!
Znaš, život ide dalje i nedaće prođu. Važno je samo ne učiniti neke korake kada se teško vratiti natrag. Teško, mada nije neuobičajeno niti nemoguće. Stanite na loptu. Posebno ti.

Ovo gore sam pisala prije nego si objavila svoj zadnji post. Mogu samo pretpostaviti što si od njega čula (  :Mad:  ), ali mogu ti reći da vjerujem da ima muževa suptilnih poput buldožera i da buldožer može i ne mora proći kroz vrata blagovaone. Što mu se može i ne mora uzeti za zlo.
Svejedno razmisli.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

što su razlozi znate ti i TM (ako zna) i ne mora ih znati nitko drugi
i nitko ne treba ništa komentirati
ali to da se ti iseljavaš sa dvoje male dijece, to mi je van pameti
na to definitivno ne bi smjela pristati bez obzira čija je kuća
dugoročno riješenje može biti da se vi iselite, ali za prvu ruku mislim da se zna tko ide van

----------


## toffifeee

Možda se krivo izražavam, ali ja sam ta koja to ne želi, ne želim da nas ostavi i da odemo,ali on govori da se mi ne moramo iseliti ali u tom slučaju ide on na stan. On hoće biti bez obaveza, bez "polaganja računa gdje je i kada će doći doma" i zato više ne možemo skupa živjeti.
Isto tako govori da će mi pomoći za djecu i sa djecom što god budem trebala.
Sve sam probala, i razgovorom satima i satima, jednostavno ne želi, veli da je to kraj, da se on sa tim ne može pomiriti i da to mora naći..

----------


## Lutonjica

aleksandra ti je upravo to rekla: on neka ide drugdje živjeti, pa nećeš ti s dvoje male djece tražiti stan

----------


## AdioMare

> ,ali on govori da se mi ne moramo iseliti ali u tom slučaju ide on na stan.


Slažem se s a70v. 
Nek za prvu ruku ide on van. Nitko ti neće zamjeriti što ćeš ostati u njegovoj obiteljskoj kući s dvoje male djece. A poslije ćete vidjeti.

----------


## Dolisa

Gdje je stray_cat da napise da joj sve opisano mirise na drugu...moram ti reci da ja to mislim.

Savrsena si mu u svemu, ali ne osjeca "ono nesto"???? A kako je dosao do toga, ako ne jer je "napokon osjetio"  :Mad:  

Draga, saljem ti puno   :Love:   i   :Kiss:  , drzi se...mislim da bi trebali popricati jos koji put o svemu, to sto odmah zelis otici, jer si povrijedjena i sto osjecaja mora da ti prolazi kroz glavu...taj poriv moras pokusati kontrolirati, nemoj donijeti odluku u jednom dahu. Imas dvoje djece, volis ga, on kaze da si ti njemu idealna u svemu...mislim da tu ima mjesta za jos razgovora...
Mislim da vi prolazite kroz krizu o kojoj govori Anita-AZ, makar i bila druga u pitanju, nemoj samo tako dignuti ruke i otici, bez da ste najprije pokusali...

 :Love:

----------


## ana.m

Oprosti, ali koliko on godina ima?

----------


## toffifeee

On im još ništa nije rekao, jer ne zna kako će reagirati (inače su jako teški ljudi) i ja ne znam šta bi oni rekli na to da ja ostanem a da se on odseli.

----------


## sandraf

> Možda se krivo izražavam, ali ja sam ta koja to ne želi, ne želim da nas ostavi i da odemo,ali on govori da se mi ne moramo iseliti ali u tom slučaju ide on na stan. On hoće biti bez obaveza, bez "polaganja računa gdje je i kada će doći doma" i zato više ne možemo skupa živjeti.
> Isto tako govori da će mi pomoći za djecu i sa djecom što god budem trebala.
> Sve sam probala, i razgovorom satima i satima, jednostavno ne želi, veli da je to kraj, da se on sa tim ne može pomiriti i da to mora naći..


zao mi je, grozno je to ovako i citati, mogu samo zamisliti kako je tebi...  :Love:  

nadji dobrog odvjetnika i sve mu uzmi, svw!

----------


## AdioMare

> On im još ništa nije rekao, jer ne zna kako će reagirati (inače su jako teški ljudi) i ja ne znam šta bi oni rekli na to da ja ostanem a da se on odseli.


Pa, to i nije tvoj problem, već problem njihovog sina da osigura krov nad glavom ženi u babinjama i svojoj djeci. Ti to bi, da si sama u mogućnosti. Uostalom, možete se dogovoriti da dijelite stan dok su djeca mala. Koliki ljudi žive zajedno, a odvojeno?

----------


## Dolisa

> On im još ništa nije rekao, jer ne zna kako će reagirati (inače su jako teški ljudi) i ja ne znam šta bi oni rekli na to da ja ostanem a da se on odseli.


Ako se mora desiti, onda ti on ima placati stan, ako zna da bi ti njegovi stvarali probleme. Prolazis kroz tesko razdoblje, s dvoje djece i jednim tako malim, jos da ti oni zagorcavaju zivot...uostalom, on je taj koji te dovodi u ovakvu situaciju.
Uh....prosla sam kroz slicne emocije...samo sam ja bila trudna, i mislila sam da nikad nece proci. Sad sam toliko jaca za to iskustvo, vjeruj, i ti ces biti, mada se sada tako ne cini  :Love:

----------


## flower

:Love:

----------


## Barbi

:Love:  
Slažem se, nije tvoj problem što će on, kako i kada reći svojim roditeljima. Nemoj se naprasno seliti s djecom, dovoljan je šok da se razdvajate, ne moraju još u podstanarstvo ići. Neka ide on, to je njegova želja i odluka.

----------


## sandraf

uostalom, moze li on uopce dobiti razvod braka dok dijete ne navrsi godinu dana zivota? (ako se nesto promijenilo, ispricavam se, ali znam da je to bila jedna od zapreka za tuzbu za razvod braka)

----------


## toffifeee

Dolisa sada si mi dala da razmišljam... pa da, kako je došao do toga ako nije "napokon osjetio"??
Ja nemam poriv da idem, jednostavno on to ne želi, ne želi više živjeti sa nama, želi svoj novi život. Da se on sa tim bori već tolike godine i da je do sada možda i bio zbog djeteta u braku, ali misli da je bolje to sada prekinuti dok su mali, kao puno im je teže dok shvaćaju dok su veći?!
I da samo zbog djece se ne bi trebalo ostajati u braku koji ne funkcionira u svemu..

Nemojte se čuditi jer i meni to nije normalno razmišljanje, možda zato već i jesam poluluda.

ana.m  on je navršio 31, ja ću u 12mj.

----------


## toffifeee

> toffifeee prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> On im još ništa nije rekao, jer ne zna kako će reagirati (inače su jako teški ljudi) i ja ne znam šta bi oni rekli na to da ja ostanem a da se on odseli.
> 
> 
> Pa, to i nije tvoj problem, već problem njihovog sina da osigura krov nad glavom ženi u babinjama i svojoj djeci. Ti to bi, da si sama u mogućnosti. Uostalom, možete se dogovoriti da dijelite stan dok su djeca mala. Koliki ljudi žive zajedno, a odvojeno?


Ne bih mogla, to nikako da ga gledam kako dolazi i odlazi u razne sate a da znam s kim je bio ili se pitam da nije bio, ma ne znam, ne želim znati znate šta

----------


## ana.m

Jooooooj, meni je so čini strašno neodgovoran za svoje godine.
On se s tim već dugo bori, a kak je onda uspio napraviti dvoje dijece???   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Možda grubo zvuči, ali baš mi je ta misao prošla kroz glavu.
I koliko ja znam do godine dana starosti dijeteta ne može se tražiti razvod braka. Uostalom ako je toliko "izdržao" kam mu je sad odjednom takva sila??? Da te ostavi s dvoje male dijece od kojih je jedno praktički još skoro novorođenče?   :No:

----------


## Zorana

Mozda ce i ovo grubo zvucati, ali dajte dozvolite i ideju da je covjek pogrijesio. Jel bolje da sada to "rijesi" ili da ostane citav zivot u vezi s nekim tko za njega nije prava osoba?
Inace, ja ti zelim svu srecu svijeta i da kroz ovo prodjete na najbezbolniji nacin.  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## toffifeee

Stella mu je bila pokušaj da se njegovo stanje promijeni,odnosno sve što više vam govorim i pišem sve više vidim da u biti ništa od njegove priče nema smisla

----------


## Iznenadjena

Eto, ja citam i zeludac mi se zgrcio... Sve se pitam je l to ima neka "muska" spranca za ostavit zenu koja kola medu muskom populacijom a da mi (zene) za nju nemamo pojma? Prica se neprestano ponavlja...

Tofi... been there, done that. I jos je frisko, vrlo frisko... Znam kako ti je, zato   :Love:

----------


## Joe

:Love:  
ne znam što da ti drugo napišem...
odi na stan, ali na njegov račun.
i slažem se sa Dolisom.

----------


## toffifeee

> Mozda ce i ovo grubo zvucati, ali dajte dozvolite i ideju da je covjek pogrijesio. Jel bolje da sada to "rijesi" ili da ostane citav zivot u vezi s nekim tko za njega nije prava osoba?
> Inace, ja ti zelim svu srecu svijeta i da kroz ovo prodjete na najbezbolniji nacin.


Ti mi zvučiš  najbliže riječima MM

----------


## Zorana

Mozda zato sto i sama imam iza sebe brak iz kojeg sam izasla iz istog razloga kao i tvoj muz. Pa razumijem i drugu stranu.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

možda je *zorana* u pravu, ali mu je onda definitivno krivi timing, žena je taman rodila
meni to prije liči na ono što kaže ANita A-Z, kriza nakon rođenja djeta
ja sam prošla kroz ružnu tako da znam što je to
što god bilo mislim da ne trebaš brzati sa iseljenjem

----------


## zizi

> Eto, ja citam i zeludac mi se zgrcio... Sve se pitam je l to ima neka "muska" spranca za ostavit zenu koja kola medu muskom populacijom a da mi (zene) za nju nemamo pojma? Prica se neprestano ponavlja... 
> 
> Tofi... been there, done that. I jos je frisko, vrlo frisko... Znam kako ti je, zato


Potpisujem.
Skoro doslovno iste isprike izgovarao je MUBM dok je još tvrdio da nema drugu. 

Toffifeee, znam da te sada ništa ne može utješiti i da ti je teško vjerovati da će biti lakše i bolje. Ali bit će. Bez obzira na ishod.  :Kiss:   :Heart: 
Drži se i čuvaj svoje anđeleke.  :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## maria71

tebi   :Love:  

njemu :nokaut:

----------


## petra

ja bih na tvom mjestu otišla što prije iz tog stana. I uopće mi ne bi bilo bitno bi li bio red da on ode ili ja...(naravno ako si možeš priuštiti).
vjerujem da je grozno čuti takve riječi, ali jednom kad su izrečene, mislim da nemaš što čekati. 
Nemoj si dozvoliti da ti i djeca budete nečija greška.

----------


## MGrubi

:Love:  

nemoj se iseliti, nek on ode
ako je druga vidjeti češ uskoro, 
neka vidi kako je to "lijepo" dolaziti u prazni stan bez vaših anđela, bez ručka i jutarnje kave .... ako mu počnete faliti.. onda vas zaista voli samo ima privremenu krizu osobnosti
ako mu ne budete falili ... onda mu nije stalo i ...  bolje ti je bez njega

----------


## Anita-AZ

Uh... "ono nešto" je opasna tema. Ali isto tako je percipiranje života opasno minsko polje ako se radi o otežanim okolnostima. 

I ja razumijem Zoranu.... samo je taj pogled na stvari moguć tek nakon nekog vremena. 
U svakom slučaju, sve moje ostavljene prijateljice i svi moji ostavljeni prijatelji su proveli par godina.... teških godina.... u teškim stanjima.... no, sad su zahvalni svojim bivšim partnerima što su im ostavili prostor za nešto i nekog boljeg! Vjerujem da će takav ishod biti i tvoj... jer ako ti njemu nisi "ono nešto".... vjerujem da nije niti on tebi, to je iskra koja ne pali bez dva kamena. A žene su sklone samozavaravanju više nego muškarci, pa zato često misle da imaju ono što nemaju.
Svi naši "neprijatelji" i "donosioci boli" se jednom u našem oku pretvore u velike učitelje u našem životu, no dok traje i dok su uloge na početnim položajima (kraja)... stvari ne izgledaju nimalo mudro i zato ćemo o ovoj temi nešto kasnije, ako uopće bude potrebno...  :Love:  

U ostalom potpisujem cure....

----------


## **mial**

tofi neznam šta da ti kažem , al ti šaljem veeeeeliki  :Love:

----------


## *MaemI*

drzi se draga, ljubi puno svoje anđele   :Love:

----------


## toffifeee

> nemoj se iseliti, nek on ode
> ako je druga vidjeti češ uskoro, 
> neka vidi kako je to "lijepo" dolaziti u prazni stan bez vaših anđela, bez ručka i jutarnje kave .... ako mu počnete faliti.. onda vas zaista voli samo ima privremenu krizu osobnosti
> ako mu ne budete falili ... onda mu nije stalo i ...  bolje ti je bez njega


i on to sam kaže, da zna da će mu biti teško bez nas ali mu je ovo drugo bitnije od svega..

što je najgore, ne znam šta se dešava sa mlijekom jer ju dojim skoro svakih sat vremena, izgleda mi gladno.
znao je on to i prije pa je trebao sj..... moj život a ne naša tri...

----------


## anny42

Toffie,
znam da ti je tesko u ovim trenucima. drzim fige da donesete najbolje odluke za vas a narocito za vasa dva andela.  :Love:

----------


## anny42

[quote="toffifeee"]


> što je najgore, ne znam šta se dešava sa mlijekom jer ju dojim skoro svakih sat vremena, izgleda mi gladno.
> znao je on to i prije pa je trebao sj..... moj život a ne naša tri...


Drz se, koliko got je tesko, djeca te trebaju, potrudi se ne nervirati i ne zaboravi ti jesti.  :Kiss:

----------


## Dodirko

Hm... čovjek je osjetio kako je to biti sam bez obaveza i učinilo mu se  to "lijepo" i sada hoće tako nastaviti....  Mislim da je sa njegove strane vrlo nezrelo i neodgovorno.

Uh znam da boli, boli, više tebe a ne njega ali treba ga zdrmati i objasniti da je ON otac upravo dvoje male djece i da tu postoji odgovornost i obaveza. 
Što da Ti okreneš ploču i kažeš da mu ostavljaš djecu i neka sa njima živi i odgaja ih a Ti ćeš povremeno ih pogledati i eventualno platiti alimentaciju. Pa ne mora plati niti stan ako je već kod kuće. Možeš mu reći da Ti je drag ali da je potpuno nespreman za ozbiljan život. 

Ma   :Evil or Very Mad:   poludim na tako neodgovorne stavove (neću reći osobe jer poštujem Tebe i tvoju vezu) ali nemože se igrati sa životima nedužne djece ako mu već nije stalo do vaše veze.

----------


## MGrubi

> i on to sam kaže, da zna da će mu biti teško bez nas ali mu je ovo drugo bitnije od svega...


ili ne zna ili drži politički govor

----------


## Romina

koliko sam shvatila tofi baš i nije cvijeće u toj kući jel je napislala da je prolazila sve i svašta....prema tome ako joj je sad koma zašto da joj bude još gore.ako je u mogućnosti neka ide na stan sa djecom.....

----------


## Christy

*Toffifeee* draga,zao mi je.Saljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ i snage da izdrzis!
 :Love:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

toffifeee,ne znam sta reci,saljem ti jedan veliki   :Love:

----------


## Hannah

Toffifeee   :Love:  , mm i ja smo nedavno imali groznu krizu, pod pritiskom životnih okolnosti, osjećala sam kao da gubim tlo pod nogama, grozno  :Sad:  Srećom uspjeli smo se srediti, i on i ja. Sada je sve ok. Nadam se da će tako i ostati. Samo mogu reći, oni katkad stvarno kao da su s drugog planeta i na razmišljaju racionalno, a mi žene kao konji upri i izdrži, to je sve ponekad jednostavno previše!

----------


## Ines

uf... ne znam kaj bi rekla...drz se

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Uh znam da boli, boli, više tebe a ne njega ali treba ga zdrmati i objasniti da je ON otac upravo dvoje male djece i da tu postoji odgovornost i obaveza.


Ne mislim da bi ovo trebalo raditi godinama i zadržavati nekoga tko dugo, dugo želi otići... ali slažem se da bi ga (vjerojatno...) trebalo malo prodrmati!! Zaista bi.... Bar pokušati... jednom! Možda mu nešto klikne...

----------


## rinama

Žao mi je zbog baš ružne situacije. On mi lići na nekog ko se lagano pogubio na svome životnom putu i pukao sada kad je najteže,tj.kad su došli problemi on umjesto da se suoći s njima, fino Vam okrene leđa i ode linijom manjeg otpora. Vrlo neodgovorno prema obitelji. No mogli bi mi sad satima o njemu i njegovim mušicama, no nije toga vrijedan. Rekao je svoju odluku , a tebe stavio u vrlo nezgodnu situaciju.
Ti si MAMA svojoj djećici i morat ćeš donjeti najbolju i najzreliju odluku u svome životu. Ako se osjećaš preslaba i presama da pronađeš rješenje, zatraži pomoć. Nebi vjerovala koliko ti razbistri misli neka neutralna osoba, nevezana za vašu obitelj. I nemoj se zatvarati u kuću i plakati nad nesretnom sudbinom jer ćeš potonuti još dublje. Vjeruj mi na rijeći,dogodilo mi se. Ti draga najbolje znaš dali je bolje ostati u toj kući ili je ipak bolje maknuti se. Moraš znati da svi mi možemo biti jaki ako se potrudimo, ali isto tako trebamo nećije "rame za plakanje" kad nam je najteže. Nemoj se ustrućavati tražiti pomoć kako prijateljsku, tako i strućnu i imaj pred oćima uvijek sliku da si tek nedavno došla iz rodilišta i da te tvoja dva anđela trebaju najviše na svijetu, ali da i ti nisi od kamena i da imaš svoje potrebe jer si jednostavno žena i majka koja cijelim svojim srcem živi i diše i dalje.

----------


## toffifeee

ali kako prodrmati?

----------


## toffifeee

Rinama znam da je tako  najbolje ali znaš i sama da kad si u takvoj situaciji ne razmišljaš glavom nego srcem, a sada vidim da to ne valja.
Vidim i da ima puno istine u svemu što sam čula od svih, ali se još uvijek ne mogu pomiriti sa činjenicom da je mm takav. Svoje potrebe sam uvijek nesvjesno stavljala na zadnje mjesto nakon djece i njega da bi sada bila tu gdje jesam.

----------


## mikka

draga moja, bjezi sto dalje i budi sretna da si ga se rijesila. takav ti covjek ne treba.

----------


## Anita-AZ

> ali kako prodrmati?


Znaš da baš razmišljam o tome. 

Kakva vam je komunikacija inače? Koliki je njegov kapacitet slušanja?  Imate li priliku u miru (od djece) razgovarati bar 30 minuta?

Ja bih zahtjevala upoznati i tu drugu ženu i iskreno razgovarati sa svima njima na okupu.... zrelo, mirno, mudro (glumila bih  :Grin:  ).. 

A znaju li njegovi roditelji za njegovu drugu vezu? U kakvim si odnosima s njima? A on? Mozda bi prodrmavanje mogli napraviti oni za prvu ruku. Malo soka.. malo izbacivanja iz uljuljkanog sna ga možda potakne na razmišljanje da će bajka opet doći do kraja... samo će iza sebe ostaviti još neke nove tužne tragove.
Starije generacije baš ne podržavaju bijeg pri svakom koraku... i rade uspješna prodrmavanja bolje od ikog.

Ma... bas sam se pocela ljutiti sad. Odoh ugasiti laptop prije nego se zapali.

----------


## Dolisa

[quote="Anita-AZ"]


> Starije generacije baš ne podržavaju bijeg pri svakom koraku... i rade uspješna prodrmavanja bolje od ikog.


A mozda podrzavaju, ako im toffifeee nije po volji od pocetka. A imam osjecaj da bi moglo biti tako.
Ma imam ja puno osjecaja u vezi ovoga...draga, mogu ti samo reci da se drzis, saljem ti puno   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Zorana

Ja sam principijalno protiv bilo kakvih prodrmavanja. Unatoc tome sto su i djeca "u igri". Ne znam za niti jedan slucaj "prodrmavanja", ni moj vlastiti, ni neki iz blize ili daljnje okoline, koji bi se mogao nazvati uspjesnim. Ono sto se uglavnom dogodi je da se ono sto bi i inace bilo svejedno desi, samo koju godinu ili mjesec kasnije. (ovo nije razlog zbog kojeg se ja protivim ovakvim idejama, samo razmisljam "naglas")

----------


## Zorana

Vidi se da spavam na stolici.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mirta30

draga   :Love:  

uh, možda da za prvu ruku on ode (na nekoliko mjececi) kako bi ti imala vremena pronaći adekvatan smještaj za tebe i klince, osim toga dovoljno vam je teško u trenutnoj situaciji, a selidba sama po sebi je užasno naporna i zahtjvna

Ok je to što je priznao da je nesretan .... ali stvarno je sebični gad kada je to učinio u ovom trenutku

ne želim ti govoriti da ti je ili nije bolje sa njim ili bez njega, vjerujem da ćeš odlučiti onako kako je *dugoročno gledano najbolje za tebe i klince*

----------


## ivaa

draga toffi- želim ti svu snagu i sreću ovoga svijeta i šsljem ti veliki   :Love:  
a sad lijepo, po savijet kod odvjetnika,
ako  se baš ne želiš razvesti, ne moraš, bar ne dok ti Stella ne napuni godinu dana,
ne mogu vjerovat da je Stella pokušaj popravka stvari, i znači stvari nije uspio popraviti a Stella je tu :? 
sorry al zvuči mi kao balavac koji ne zna šta bi sa svojim životom,
ti budi hrabra i odluči šta bi ti sa svojim životom i budi dobra mama svojoj djeci,
bolje da imau sam otebe nego da žive u lošem braku
pusaaa  :Kiss:

----------


## kovke

da, ali to je njihova unučad, i mislim da ih  se ne žele baš tako lako odreći

----------


## kovke

dok ja napišem, odoše postovi-ovo je moj odgovor na Dolisu 

a ti, draga toffi, drž se i ljubi ovu preslatku dječicu   :Love:

----------


## iki

> Uh... "ono nešto" je opasna tema. Ali isto tako je percipiranje života opasno minsko polje ako se radi o otežanim okolnostima. 
> 
> I ja razumijem Zoranu.... samo je taj pogled na stvari moguć tek nakon nekog vremena. 
> U svakom slučaju, sve moje ostavljene prijateljice i svi moji ostavljeni prijatelji su proveli par godina.... teških godina.... u teškim stanjima.... no, sad su zahvalni svojim bivšim partnerima što su im ostavili prostor za nešto i nekog boljeg! Vjerujem da će takav ishod biti i tvoj... jer ako ti njemu nisi "ono nešto".... vjerujem da nije niti on tebi, to je iskra koja ne pali bez dva kamena. A žene su sklone samozavaravanju više nego muškarci, pa zato često misle da imaju ono što nemaju.
> Svi naši "neprijatelji" i "donosioci boli" se jednom u našem oku pretvore u velike učitelje u našem životu, no dok traje i dok su uloge na početnim položajima (kraja)... stvari ne izgledaju nimalo mudro i zato ćemo o ovoj temi nešto kasnije, ako uopće bude potrebno...  
> 
> U ostalom potpisujem cure....


Anita ovoj je predivan i jaaako istinit post, ALI taj čovjek ostavlja majku svoje djece i svoju djecu kad im je najpotrebniji!
Oprostite mi kaj sudim, a li to je stvarno NEOPROSTIVO   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mravac

Kao što su cure već rekle - neka se seli istog trena i neka se ne vraća dok TI ne odlučiš što ćeš. Samo se nadam da ima normalne roditelje koji ti neće zagorčavati život. Ako te je mogao već prevariti a onda ti još ovo prirediti u ovakvom trenutku - ne znam, ali ja mu više ne bih vjerovala niti da se petsto puta vrati s tisuću isprika.

----------


## may

i meni je poprilično neodgovoran. Nije se iživio pa ga sada puklo?
uf...drži se... i svakako kod odvjetnika i nikako van iz kuće...

----------


## di_zg

toffi grozno je ovo čitati a kamoli proživljavati a naročito uz dvoje malih.....
pravno gledano mislim da ćeš bolje izgledati ako ti ostaneš a on ode (jedna moja poznanica imala je takav slučaj i djeca su joj čak bila i malo starija pa je trpila debila dosta dugo), nego da ti odeš sa dvoje male djece jer se to može protumačiti na više načina. Vjerujem da ti je ovakvo razmišljanje strano, ali šta možeš očekivati od osobe kojoj je djete pokušaj da spasi nešto,  ili kojem ti nakon neznam koliko godina nisi Ono Nešto. 
*obavezno* konzultiraj odvjetnika, najbolje neku osobu sa iskustvom u takvim stvarima. 

puno   :Kiss:   i   :Love:

----------


## toffifeee

Jučer sam zvala centar za socijalni rad, njihovu pravnu službu i javio se čovjek koji mi ne zvuči kao nikakva pomoć, opisala sam situaciju u kojoj jesam i postavila par pitanja, a i između ostalog pitala kada rade sa strankama da bi htjela doći da mi se sve objasni obzirom da želim da napišemo nagodbu da budem barem na neki način osigurana (ako je to uopće moguće). Na to će meni on da ne moram dolaziti, da ga pitam tak preko telefona, i kada sam objasnila da u biti ne znam niti točno šta trebam znati i pitati on će meni da sastavim barem 15-tak pitanja i ipak dođem da mu skratim vrijeme?!

Razgovarala sam i sa svojim tatom koji isto kaže da je bolje da ostanem tu sa djecom dok ona ne napuni barem godinu, jer on vjeruje da će se možda situacija promijeniti. Mislim da moram još sa njim razgovarati...

----------


## stray_cat

> Eto, ja citam i zeludac mi se zgrcio... Sve se pitam je l to ima neka "muska" spranca za ostavit zenu koja kola medu muskom populacijom a da mi (zene) za nju nemamo pojma? Prica se neprestano ponavlja...
> 
> Tofi... been there, done that. I jos je frisko, vrlo frisko... Znam kako ti je, zato


pa ja polako sumnjam da postoji neki tajnstveni prirucnik "kako pobjeci od zene i djece for dummies" pa tamo ziher savjetuju recenice tipa "ja vise nisam sretan"  ili "moram se naci, to nije to sto sam ocekivao od zivota"  

a vi drage moje sa djecom, sa kreditima, po mogucnosti sa vise djece i niko vas ne pita koliko ste sretne ili nesretne

zanimljiv je fenomen da svi ti kreteni koji odlutaju drugoj vodjeni pimpekom to odrade kad partnerica preuzme na sebe i klince i sve po kuci i onda naravno nema snage ni vremena za gospodina pimpeka i njegov krhki ego. zapravo, zena si je sama i kriva jer od klinaca vise nema vremena za njega, ko njega pita kako mu je... 

treba im dat da i oni skacu oko djece, da obavljaju svoje po kuci pa nece imat ni vremena ni snage za radit sranja

odi kod terapeuta, molim te, molim te...... a najvise na svijetu te molim da ako ti dodje crnjak nemoj ni u ludilu stvarno krenut u suicid. prevazna si i preposebna hrpi ljudi, to sto si pogrijesila kod odabira donatora sperme za svoje klince nije razlog da se raspadnes po savovim

mene trenutno nema prevec na netu ali poslat cu ti na pp svoj mail, msn, skype, brojeve telefona i ako ti je mrak slobodno mi se javi bez obzira na doba dana ili noci

----------


## diči

baš mi te je žao! Mislim da je tvoja tuga neopisiva! šaljem ti vibrice
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  da se ipak sve riješi najbezbolnije i što brže! Ti budi hrabra i jaka za sebe i svoju djecu! Oni su ono najvrednije što imaš!
Nikada neću moći shvatiti te muškarce! Sretno!
 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## stray_cat

kako prodrmati idiota? nogom u guzicu.........

----------


## djuma

o draga tofi    :Love:  
nemam saveta, samo da posaljem dobre vibre
da se sve zavrsi najbolje moguce za tebe!

----------


## toffifeee

evo gledam ga tu na kutnoj, leži i spava uz tv, čovjek ga gleda i misli kako taj sigurno nema nikakvih problema u životu...

Ujutro ćemo opet razgovarati, javim se...

----------


## Minda

*toffi*  :Love:   šaljem ti veliku   :Kiss:   i želim da u sebi pronađeš dovoljno snage za nositi se s ovom velikom krizom. Čuvaj sebe, i svoju djecu, a tvom mužu koji je jedan od primjeraka neodgovornih muškaraca   :Evil or Very Mad:   Bez obzira dal ga je pukla  kriza (tko sam ja? što sam ja...) ili nešto treće,  bolje da sad prekrižiš takvog muškarca, nego da ostatak života proživiš mučeći se pored njega... što god odlučila uz tebe sam   :Love:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

> kako prodrmati idiota? nogom u guzicu.........


ovo cu potpisati.

ne znam,ja citam svo vrijeme i mislim da ovi tvoji pokusaji svakodnevnog razgovaranja sa njim imaju samo kontra ucinak,sumnjam da ce se sa tim sta postici jer je on vec odlucio svoje.
i nebi nikako kao sto je Anita napisala zahtjevala upoznati i tu drugu zenu,mislim cemu sve to.......sta ocekivati od toga...samo sebi mozes nanijeti bol.

 :Love:

----------


## AdioMare

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  toffifeee prvotno napisa
> ...


Ne bi on to ni radio. Skulirao bi se brzo, kada bi vidio da si odlučna. 
Odlučno mu reci da si razmislila i da govora o rastavi ili tvom preseljenju nema dok djeca malo ne poodrastu i da se ti nisi udala i rodila da bi sama podizala djecu. Ako to već moraš, neka ti da vremena.
Reci mu da ćeš o rastavi pričati kada i ti (kao i on) budeš jednako spremna na takav razgovor, a da te sada samo uzrujava i onemogućuje ti da se smireno i nježno brineš za i oko djece i na kraju, sebe. 
Ako ne želi u punom smislu riječi živjeti u braku s tobom, morat će se pomiriti s tim da ćete još neko vrijeme živjeti pod istim krovom. Reci mu da pristaješ na rastavu, ali tražiš vrijeme koje ti je potrebno da se osamostališ psihički i fizički, i da ti je to (u ovom trenutku dok si još žena koja je nedavno rodila) kao moralan čovjek dužan osigurati. Također mu napomeni da se u njegovo slobodno vrijeme (nevezano uz djecu i posao) nećeš petljati niti polagati pravo na njega.
Pa ćeš onda vidjeti u kom smijeru će se sve razvijati. Budi nenametljiva, ali odlučna da se dobro pobrineš za egzistenciju svoje djece, za šta je i tvoj muž odgovoran.
Nekako mi se čini da ovom čovjeku samo treba okrenuti leđa... i on će se skulirati. Ako nisam u pravu, nije rastava najgora stvar koja se čovjeku može dogoditi, ali u to ne srljaj i ne dozvoli da te on gura.
Polako. Stignete se razvesti.

----------


## Stea

Ako smijem primjetiti.... draga presijeci mučenje čim prije.... izbaci ga van i nek se ide skulirati u neki mračan prazan stan dok ti ne vidiš di ćeš i što ćeš. Iskoristi još to malo grižnje savjesti dok je ima. Nemoj si natovariti još na vrat traženje stana i promjenu okoline za dijete i ostalo. 

Za njega i njegove "potrebe" ne vrijedi uopće trošiti riječi.... Divim ti se što pokušavaš razumjeti nešto što ni on ne kuži.... S takvima se uopće ne isplati razgovarati.

Dakle, TI odluči što možeš i TI kreni dalje.... Ako imaš priliku, potraži pomoć da ne padaš u teške depresije. I jednu po jednu stvar, jedan po jedan dan... 

Ne daj se   :Love:

----------


## Audrey

Ja ne bih mogla svaki dan gledati čovjeka koji mi je u lice rekao da ja nisam ona koju on želi, da su naša djeca pogreška. Kad već on ne vidi koliko te muči svojom ravnodušnošću i sebičnošću, i ne ode sam, ja bih mu lijepo rekla da ode, ali da prije toga odradi jedan razgovor sa svojim starcima a ne da još i to tebe zapadne.
Ne mislim da je to kraj, ali mislim da vam treba razdvojenost da se stvari raščiste. Ako se kod njega radi o krizi neiživljenog mužjaka, vremenom će mu doći iz dupeta u glavu. A ako ti zaista nisi ljubav njegovog života onda ne vidim svrhu da i sekunde više bude kraj tebe. Dakle, razdvojiti se što prije, i vidjeti što će vrijeme donijeti.
U međuvremenu organiziraj svoj život bez njega, ako ti se nikad ne vrati ti ćeš biti za to spremna, a ako se ipak između vas stvari srede, dobro je da oboje znate da ti i djeca možete preživjeti i bez njega.

To je ono što bih ja (bar tako mislim) napravila. Odluka je, naravno, samo tvoja. Bez obzira što odlučiš, želim ti da to bude najbolje za tebe i tvoju djecu. Puno sreće   :Heart:   !

----------


## AdioMare

> Ti si MAMA svojoj djećici i morat ćeš donjeti najbolju i najzreliju odluku u svome životu. Ako se osjećaš preslaba i presama da pronađeš rješenje, zatraži pomoć. Nebi vjerovala koliko ti razbistri misli neka neutralna osoba, nevezana za vašu obitelj. 
> Ti draga najbolje znaš dali je bolje ostati u toj kući ili je ipak bolje maknuti se. Moraš znati da svi mi možemo biti jaki ako se potrudimo, ali isto tako trebamo nećije "rame za plakanje" kad nam je najteže. Nemoj se ustrućavati tražiti pomoć kako prijateljsku, tako i strućnu i imaj pred oćima uvijek sliku da si tek nedavno došla iz rodilišta i da te tvoja dva anđela trebaju najviše na svijetu, ali da i ti nisi od kamena i da imaš svoje potrebe jer si jednostavno žena i majka koja cijelim svojim srcem živi i diše i dalje.


Moram potpisati moju dragu i pametnu rinamu, pa bih svoja razmišljanja zaokružila ovom rečenicom:
Unatoč tome što tvoje srce zaista želi, samo ti znaš što je u ovoj situaciji rješenje za tebe i tvoju djecu. Postupi tako. I ostajem pri svome: ne brzaj!

----------


## coccinella

Toffifeee   :Love:  ... izdrži.... bit će bolje jednoga dana.   :Heart:

----------


## sofke

mislim da ti je AdioMare dala najbolji savjet..pa nisi luda da ideš van iz stana s novorođenčetom..i kak ti je rekla, reci da se više nećeš raspravljati oko razvoda jer se trenutno ne želiš razvoditi, a takav te razgovor krajnje uznemirava (što je istina), a dojiš i brineš se o bebi

on ti ima drugu, sijeci me gdje sam najtanja, a sve ovo što ti govori su čiste pi***rije..

i ne daj da te navede da se ti iseliš i ideš ga ostavljati..to je sad njegov problem, on je zakuhao, on nek rješava..također bi bilo dobro da mu daš više obaveza oko djece, nek se šeće i brine o većem, ak niš drugo

da nije našao sebe i nije sretan..ma daj molim te..da meni MM ide prodavat te fore ja bi ga lupila, usred face, majke mi ako ne bi..reci onda barem ko čovjek što je posrijedi, a ne lagat nekome u oči ko zadnja p****

----------


## TONI

Toffifeee, šaljem pozitivne vibrice. No, ne znam koliko one mogu pomoći. Koliko god grubo zvučalo, SM ne možeš promijeniti, on je rekao što misli o braku i vašemu odnosu. Jedino možeš promijeniti svoj stav prema njemu. Sve dok ga ti pokušavaš zadržati, on će - bar mi se tako čini prema onomu što si napisala - željeti otići. Zato ga pusti. Na tvom mjestu - ne znam kakvi su tvoji roditelji roditelji i žele li ti i mogu pomoći - ja bih se s djecom odselila po principu "oš neš bangladeš". Niti tebi ni djeci ne može koristiti ostanak u braku ili u stanu s osobom koja te ne želi. To je nešto što ti potpuno može uništiti samopouzdanje. Kad se makneš od njega i pokažeš mu da (koliko god to bilo teško) život ide dalje i bez njega, tada možda i on promijeni ploču. Ako ne, onda je on gubitnik - ostao je bez žene koja ga voli unatoč svemu i bez svakodnevne blizine dvoje prekrsne djece.

----------


## Sirius Black

> Da sam za njega savršena u svemu, u brizi oko djece, kuće, njega, sexa , svega, nikada se ne svađamo, da me voli ali ne na taj način...


Meni ovo sve govori...Mislio je da će funkcionirati i da će te možda zavoljeti i na "taj način" ali je s vremenom skužio da ga to sve skupa guši. 
Slično tome ispričala mi je jedna poznanica. Hodala je s tipom 8 godina prije vjenčanja, nakon manje od godinu dana braka su se razveli jer je ona njega ostavila. Ona o njemu govori sve najbolje: da je divan, pažljiv, nikad se nisu svađali, obožavao ju je, tak dobrog čovjeka je teško naći itd....Ali nije ga voljela na "taj način", samo joj je pasalo da on nju voli i da bi sve napravio za nju. Tak dugo su bili skupa dok se nije zaljubila u drugog i pobjegla od muža koji je ostao slomljen i ništa mu nije bilo jasno. Sva sreća što nisu imali djece i što je ona to napravila na vrijeme bez obzira na osudu roditelja, zajedničkih prijatelja i svih ostalih. 

TM nije imao hrabrosti ranije otići, ili je mislio da će s vremenom biti bolje, da će djeca popraviti situaciju...Ako nema drugu, a odseli se od vas, mislim da postoji vjerojatnost da se ohladi i da mu dođu neke stvari iz guzice u glavu.

Slažem se s AdioMare




> Reci mu da pristaješ na rastavu, ali tražiš vrijeme koje ti je potrebno da se osamostališ psihički i fizički, i da ti je to (u ovom trenutku dok si još žena koja je nedavno rodila) kao moralan čovjek dužan osigurati. Također mu napomeni da se u njegovo slobodno vrijeme (nevezano uz djecu i posao) nećeš petljati niti polagati pravo na njega.
> Pa ćeš onda vidjeti u kom smijeru će se sve razvijati. Budi nenametljiva, ali odlučna da se dobro pobrineš za egzistenciju svoje djece, za šta je i tvoj muž odgovoran.
> Nekako mi se čini da ovom čovjeku samo treba okrenuti leđa... i on će se skulirati.

----------


## Zorana

Sirius Black, super si to napisala. Samo sto ima jedan problem....cak i da mu dodje iz guzice u glavu, uvijek ostaje otvorena ta mogucnost da ce jednom doci neka druga. Koja ce mozda biti ona prava. Pa ti zivi s tim strahom iz dana u dan.  :/

----------


## AdioMare

Inače, ja sam mislila da smo mi tu da pomognemo toffi donijeti najbolju odluku za nju sada, a ne da analiziramo njihov dosadašnji ili budući brak i općenito nju i njenog muža... :/ 

Zorana, ja te skroz kužim, ali jedan mali osvrt na drugačije prilike u Europi...
Moji vjenčani kumovi su se razveli nakon 10 godina braka, zaista nevažno zašto. Ako zanemarimo duševne boli jedne i druge strane, te dječice koja su prošla kako su prošla, moja kuma je dobila plaćen stan, alimentaciju za djecu i *sebe* koja će biti isplaćivana slijedeće 4 godine.
Što reći? U životu joj se promijenilo samo ono što je željela: biti bez muža. Ostalo je ostalo isto.
U Hrvatskoj su prilike drugačije, na žalost...

----------


## Zorana

Taj dio mi je jasan.  :Sad:

----------


## Loryblue

Toffi, pusti ga neka ide i neka traži "sebe".
budeš li ga pokušavala na silu, ucjenu ili na onu "jadna ti sam, šta ću ja bez tebe" zadržat, samo možeš još gore napravit.
znam iz iskustva kako to ne pali i kako ti se na kraju osoba samo još više omrzne. i nema šanse da ikad bude bolje.
bez obzira koliko ti njega voliš, on očito nije čovik tvog života. ne zbog tebe i tvojih osjećaja nego zbog njega. mogao je on bit divan, krasan, bajan, ali ti mu nisi "ono nešto". i bolje da ide sad nego za 5-10 godina.

moji vjenčani kumovi su tako prokuburili 15 godina braka i "ljubavi" koja se na kraju ispostavila samo kao navika da budu zajedno zbog dice. na kraju ona otišla i pronašla "ljubav" svog života. a i on, kad se povratio od šoka, shvatio kako se spasio.

da sam na tvom mistu, ma koliko mi srce pucalo i volila svog muža, pustila bi ga da ode. još mu pomogla i torbe spremit. jer živit s osobom za koju znaš da joj ti nisi "ono nešto" meni bi bilo užasno. nema tu sriće ma koliko se trudio da je bude. uvik ostaje to visit nad glavom. i zašto se svaki dan budit sa mišlju kad će on opet ustvrdit da mu je taj brak tlaka, obitelj tlaka i da mu žena nije "ono nešto" što njemu treba.

----------


## Romina

ja potpisujem Lory....ako to nije to čemu se truditi oko njega...djeci ćeš ti uvijek bit mama a on tata

----------


## mamaineven

toffifeee, stvarno mi je žao zbog situacije u kojoj jesi. Želim ti svu sreću svijeta u budućnosti. Ja sam dijete rastavljenih roditelja i mogu ti reći da je to nakraju bilo puno bolje nego svakodnevna šutnja i prebacivanje mojih roditelja. Mislim na tebe   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## toffifeee

CURE PREDIVNE STE SVE!!!!!!!
Čitam vaša razmišljanja i savjete i sve mi se više oči otvaraju!

Pokušala sam i jutros sa njim razgovarati, mali nagovještaj dali bi ipak mogli nešto skupa... vidim da je skroz odlučan u svojoj nakani i stvarno vam kažem   :Heart:   mi puca. U glavi mi se sve raspada. On mi govori o nekakvim osjećajima, željom da počne "svoj" život, ja sam mu dala Stellu u ruke i rekla da su to pravi osjećaji a ne oni koji su navođeni "donjom glavom"   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Moram ga zamrziti da bi ga prestala voljeti i stvarno se napokon okrenuti sebi i djeci. Moja frendica koja je rastavljena cca 6 god. kaže da se moram prvo pobrinuti za sebe kako bi se mogla brinuti za svoja dva mala srca. Ali nemogu se razbuditi, kao u nekom začaranom krugu.Imam osjećaj da ne mogu sama, kako provoditi večeri sama kada stavim djecu u krevet?   :Crying or Very sad:   Sve je to navika i svjesna sam toga, ali i same znate kako se teško odviknuti nekih stvari.

Isto tako je počeo razgovarati o financijskoj strani i kužim da pomalo se i s te strane mijenja(i to na gore).

Mislim da ostajem tu gdje jesam, sa djecom u kući njegovih roditelja. Nadam se da će sutra razgovarati sa njima da čujemo i njihov komentar. Njegovo mišljenje je da će oni reći da ja idem svome tati(koji živi sa drugom ženom, mama mi je umrla prije 12 g.) ili sestri koja ima svoju obitelj.
Vidjet ćemo sutra. U svakom slučaju vaši komentari kakvi god bili su mi velika podrška u stvarno teškom možda i najtežem razdoblju u mom životu.

----------


## zizi

> Njegovo mišljenje je da će oni reći da ja idem svome tati(koji živi sa drugom ženom, mama mi je umrla prije 12 g.) ili sestri koja ima svoju obitelj.


Njegovo mišljenje ili njegove želje?
Oprosti na iskrenosti. 

U svakom slučaju misli na sebe i svoju djecu, što je za vas najbolje. 
Situacija je teška, ali preživjet ćeš i bit ćeš jača nego ikad.
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Angie75

> Njegovo mišljenje je da će oni reći da ja idem svome tati(koji živi sa drugom ženom, mama mi je umrla prije 12 g.) ili sestri koja ima svoju obitelj.


Nisam se htjela miješati u topic, ali ovo me stvarno razljutilo. Em se rastajete njegovom krivnjom, em bi TI trebala pakirat kofere za vas TROJE i useliti s DVOJE DJECE u neko drugo domaćinstvo koje možda za to uopće nije prilagođeno. Pa to je stvarno čisti bezobrazluk s njegove strane. Oprosti ako sam gruba, ali trenutačno sam trudna pa sam malo "hormonalna" i stvarno mi je teško i samo čitati o tome kako su pojedini muževi neodgovorni i egoistični... Kao što je netko nedavno napisao u jednom sličnom topicu "koji je to luksuz, koja sloboda samo tako otići i ostaviti ženu i djecu da bi se tražilo svoju sreću"...

----------


## ivana7997

meni nije jasno..on trazi sebe, ti nisi ljubav njegovog zivota, sve ok. 

ali zasto misli da si ti u paketu s djecom?

 ti si bas ovako zamisljala svoj zivot? nisi. 

a sto cete s djecom dok vas dvoje trazite sebe?

----------


## Dodirko

Nije mi jasno tko može ostaviti dijete od par mjeseci i nekoliko godina starije dijete.   :? 

Neka Ti plati stan i pokušaj ga što prije staviti na onu poziciju koju zaslužuje.

Ja bi rekla da odlazim ja i to iz ovih stopa pa neka se snađe i njegova su djeca. (naravno da to nebi nikada učinila ali bi pokazala stav prema svemu ovome).

Kako mogu pomoći?   :?

----------


## upornamama

Shvatio je da nisi ljubav njegovog života nakon što ti je napravio dvoje djece ili nakon što te prevario?! I htio bi da s dvoje djece odeš tražiti stan?  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Sanjica

Uvijek mi je žao kada pročitam koliko žene u braku mogu dozvoliti da izgube sebe samu, svoj identitet i svoju osobnost...

Trebaš uvijek ostati svoja, imati svoje interese, zanimanja, hobije, ciljeve i sve to ne smije imati veze s bilo kojom živućom osobom na ovom svijetu osim sa tobom samom. 

Ti si se toliko izgubila živeći njegov život da uopće nije čudno što se sada tako osjećaš. Teško je i meni kada čitam koliko patiš, znam šta znači kad te srce boli od očaja i tuge za voljenom osobom koja ti to ne uzvraća. Ali to je život i to se događa. 

Ti nisi sama, imaš dvoje predivne dječice koji trebaju u sljedećem periodu tvog života biti tvoj pokretač i tvoja snaga za dalje. 

Moje jedno dijete je doživotno hendikepirano i često puta sam razmišljala kako bi uvijek radije u životu odabrala da ostanem bez muža (nebitno na koji način), da bi sve lakše podnijela i preživjela nego ovakav život.

Muževa možeš imati i pet. Voljenu osobu možeš preboljeti i ona može postati uspomena, lijepa ili manje lijepa. U životu možeš voljeti, pa ne više voljeti, pa zavoljeti ponovo... 
Djecu ne možeš preboljeti ako ih izgubiš, ne mogu ti postati prošlost i ne možeš ono starije dijete zaboraviti i zamijeniti novim, djeca su jedna sasvim posebna kategorija puna energije i snage koja se može prenijeti na tebe.

Prvo pusti muža. Ne vrijedi cviliti za njim, pogotovo da on to vidi, što ga više vučeš k sebi on će više bježati. Ako vam je suđeno, biti ćete opet zajedno, ako nije - nije. Tko zna gdje čuči nova sreća? A do tada, malo se više razljuti, napravi strategiju svog života bez njega, samo sa vas troje. Može se to, ne brini. Kad pronađeš u sebi svoju vlastitu snagu biti će lakše, vjeruj mi!

Iako si ponekad dopustimo da previše živimo tuđi (muškarčev) život, ipak smo u konačnici jače i snažnije od mase muških pripadnika. Pogledajte samo koja količina ostavljenih muškaraca ubija svoje bivše drage jer nisu mogli podnijeti da ih je ova ostavila. Statistika je zabrinjavajuća.

A žene... Uz sav očaj one se ipak dignu iz pepela i iz cijelog tog ružnog iskustva iziđu ljepše i jače nego ikad prije. 

Sretno Feniks, želim to i tebi!  :Love:

----------


## Angie75

*Sanjice*, prekrasan post   :Heart:

----------


## MARCY

> Njegovo mišljenje je da će oni reći da ja idem svome tati(koji živi sa drugom ženom, mama mi je umrla prije 12 g.) ili sestri koja ima svoju obitelj.
> .


Krasni deda i baka, za poželit.

Draga moja, bježi odatle glavom bez obzira.

U toj kući nikome nije stalo ni do tebe ni do dječice   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

A starci, ako su normalni, trebali bi lupiti šakom o stol i poslati idiota tamo gdje mu je mjesto a stati na stranu tebe i tvoje djece.

Sorry, ovo je moje iskreno mišljenje.

----------


## tweety

> ...... kako provoditi večeri sama kada stavim djecu u krevet?    Sve je to navika i svjesna sam toga, ali i same znate kako se teško odviknuti nekih stvari.


čitam tvoju priču i nemam što pametno reći osim da nitko osim tebe ne može  iznjedriti pravo rješenje.u svakom slučaju mogu ti poslati ~~~~~od srca, da izdržiš ovo teško razdoblje.
Ipak, na gore navedeno, moram reći da se u ovom trenu mogu sjetiti bar deset lijepih načina za provesti vrijeme navečer. Sigurna sam da nisi baš toliko ovisna o TM i da je on jedino lijepo u tvom životu.

----------


## Nikiva

> [
> nadji dobrog odvjetnika i sve mu uzmi, svw!


sve mogu shvatiti, ali čemu ovo?  :?

----------


## anledo

> sandraf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> [
> nadji dobrog odvjetnika i sve mu uzmi, svw!
> 
> 
> sve mogu shvatiti, ali čemu ovo?  :?


ja jedino to mogu shvatiti i slazem se do w sa sandromf

nema tu sentimenta, ljubav je ocito jednostrano ugasla, neodgovoran je preko svakog praga tolerancije, varao te - oprostila si mu pa mu se svidjelo i sad bi svirio po svom...
tako ce na kraju i biti, iskreno ne vjerujem u podgrijavanu ljubav (nije ljubav sarma) i ne vjerujem u odnose u kojima postovanja nema milimetra (a nema, jer vec cinjenica da ti ni sa njegovima nije bilo lako govori da nije imao postovanja ni ranije i sprjecio svoje u loseim postupcima prema tebi)

i da, slazem se s onima koji misle da on ima drugu...

kad je ljubav - ljubav, onda je sve lako, opusteno, lezerno; nitko ne dubi na trepavicama za srecu onog drugog, nitko se ne osjeca iscjedjeno i potroseno, a vjerojatno nitko ne zeli malo 'slobode' jer u takvom odnosu jesi slobodan i kompletan cijelo vrijeme

oprosti na iskrenosti, ne poznajemo se ali tvoja prica mi je bliska: doduse nismo bili u braku i Bogu hvala iz te veze nije bilo djece (ali je bilo trudnoca) - tek s odmakom od 6 godina mogu reci 'koja sam tuka bila'

glavu gore, uzmi svo vrijeme ovog svijeta koje ti treba da djecu i sebe postavis na noge; naplati se materijalno maksimalno koliko mozes (neces od toga sebi kupiti crveni kabrio za voznju gradom ali djecu osiguraj koliko god mozes) i bez pardona - uzmi mu sve sto mozes

on je tebo vec uzeo ono sto si vjerovala da imas - sretnu i kompletnu obitelj; vrijeme je da nauci da svaki nas postupak nosi posljedice

od srca ti zelim da nadjes mir za sebe jer ce klincima tako biti lakse, a gore je vec netko napisao: u sljedecem odnosu ces znati da NITKO i NIKADA ne smiju biti vazniji od tebe i o nikome vise neces biti emotivno ovisna, emotivna ovisnost je toliko prokleto iscrpljujuca i za ovisnika i za onoga o kome se ovisi da pocesto vodi u nepremostiv razdor

drzim ti fige   :Love:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Wow, koliko korisnih i mudrih postova!!   :Heart:  

Iako su cure vjerojatno u pravu.... postoji još jedna varijanta... što se tiče "one prave"... razumijem što znači kad zaista upoznaš osobu svog života, nemoguće je jako i obuzme te na jedan poseban, sveobuhvatan način.... i ne prestaje ni nakon deset godina.... možda ni nikad.... i znam da vrijedi mijenjanja života, navika, okolnosti... Užasno je jako i ..... sve što mogu reći je da mi je muž sad netko drugi i da upoznam svojeg muža (kojeg imam).... vjerojatno bi srušila svakojake mostove da budem baš s njim. 

____________________________
ALI! Što ako je on jednostavno neodrastao, nezreo tip kojemu je "ona prava" svaka nova koja ga, poput igračke djetetu, razveseljava novim pogledima na njega, novim potvrđivanjem, zaljubljivanjem, pažnjom.... Da li ga treba pustiti da tako proživi svoj život ili mu treba pomoći da odraste? Jer ne radi se uvijek o odlasku za srodnom dušom, ponekad se radi o najjednostavnijem bijegu od odgovornosti u prvu zanimljivu "mišju" rupu. To naravno ne znači da treba ostati uz njega, to je samo njena odluka, već samo želim reći da nije svaki odlazak odlazak radi "prave" ljubavi. 

Moj rođak je proveo 25 godina u braku, a da je svih tih 25 godina imao istu ljubavnicu. Tek kad su djeca odrasla (i stvorila svoje obitelji), ostavio je ženu i oženio ljubavnicu koja je očigledno bila "ona prava". Što mislite o tom scenariju? 
Ali želim reći, da je čak i on bio toliko fer da pokuša nekoliko puta dati šansu braku..... no, uvijek se vraćao njoj nakon godinu, dvije... I drugo dijete je u brak došlo.... i .. ne znam. To je meni tako tužna priča.   :Sad:  

Ali tako je teško ovako govoriti.... dovoljan bi bio jedan pogled na njega i na tebe... i da nam svima sve postane jasno u sekundi. Ovako je to tapkanje u mraku, zato i nastojim ponuditi što više različitih pogleda kako bi se lakše prepoznala u onom ispravnom.

_______________

No, bez ikakvog dvoumljenja potpisujem AdioMare, Sanjicu... Rinamu....

----------


## mamma Juanita

cure, što mislite kako se čitajući mnoge od postova na ovom topicu mogu osjećati 
svi oni muškarci, ali i žene, koji su odlučili raskinuti brak, iz sličnih razloga kao toffiffin muž?
ok je dati podršku, ali ovaj kolektivni linč (jer ovo meni izgleda kao linč) na čovjeka kojega uopće ne poznajete, uz samo jednu stranu priče, uopće mi se ne sviđa.
kad bi barem žene u nekim drugim stvarima bile tako solidarne...

inače toffiffe, želim ti svu sreću i da ipak iz svega ispadne nešto dobro  :Heart:  

odmah da se ogradim, AnitaAZ, moj post je slučajno odmah iza tvog  :Wink:  .

----------


## MGrubi

njegovo ponašanje je neodgovorno
ne možeš stvoriti obitelj i onda pritisnuti OFF kad ti se taj život više ne sviđa

----------


## Maja

> njegovo ponašanje je neodgovorno
> ne možeš stvoriti obitelj i onda pritisnuti OFF kad ti se taj život više ne sviđa


A što znači pritisnuti OFF??
Možda čovjek planira i dalje ostati dijelom života svoje djece, materijalno i fizički i srcem biti tu za njih. Bi li vam onda to bilo prihvatljivije?

----------


## maria71

on mora osjetiti posljedice svog postupka, očito ne razumije da žena i djeca nisu likovi iz kompjuterske igrice koje možeš mijenjati po volji ,stoga ga treba opaliti po džepu

anledo, potpisić

----------


## MGrubi

> A što znači pritisnuti OFF??
> Možda čovjek planira i dalje ostati dijelom života svoje djece, materijalno i fizički i srcem biti tu za njih. Bi li vam onda to bilo prihvatljivije?


on želi živjeti samačkim životom. gdje su tu djeca? 

materijalno? onda bi inzistirao da ostanu u toj kući

----------


## Maja

Ja stvarno ne razumijem okrutnost ovog podforuma na kojem gotovo nikada   niti ne postam jer je tako jednostran (umjesto jednoroditeljski). Za sve što u životu činimo postoje posljedice, naravno. 
Toffifeee, ne vjerujem da će ti ovaj linč tvog muža pomoći, ovo nije podrška, ovo je poziv na mržnju, a mržnja i gnjev nisu nešto što ti je potrebno. Niti sada niti ikada. Negativne emocije se samo vraćaju nama.

----------


## toffifeee

> cure, što mislite kako se čitajući mnoge od postova na ovom topicu mogu osjećati 
> svi oni muškarci, ali i žene, koji su odlučili raskinuti brak, iz sličnih razloga kao toffiffin muž?
> ok je dati podršku, ali ovaj kolektivni linč (jer ovo meni izgleda kao linč) na čovjeka kojega uopće ne poznajete, uz samo jednu stranu priče, uopće mi se ne sviđa.
> kad bi barem žene u nekim drugim stvarima bile tako solidarne...
> 
> inače toffiffe, želim ti svu sreću i da ipak iz svega ispadne nešto dobro  
> 
> odmah da se ogradim, AnitaAZ, moj post je slučajno odmah iza tvog  .


hvala na dobrim željama za početak.
Ali ja nisam otvorila ovaj topić kako bi se naslađivala ženskom solidarnošću prema takvim i takvim muževima već čisto zbog podrške žena koje su u sličnoj situaciji ili event. kakvoj preporuci za pravnu pomoć.
Ne postoji druga strana priče, jer sve što napišem je tako-reći iz usta mm. Nisam ovdje iz razloga da lažem ili pričam bajke pa da me nepoznati ljudi sažaljevaju već zato da dođem sebi na ovaj ili onaj način..

----------


## Maja

> Maja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A što znači pritisnuti OFF??
> Možda čovjek planira i dalje ostati dijelom života svoje djece, materijalno i fizički i srcem biti tu za njih. Bi li vam onda to bilo prihvatljivije?
> 
> 
> on želi živjeti samačkim životom. gdje su tu djeca? 
> 
> materijalno? onda bi inzistirao da ostanu u toj kući


Ali, mi znamo samo ono što nam toffifeee prenosi, nije li? Nismo sudjelovali u njihovim razgovorima. On želi živjeti bez nje, to je, koliko god bilo za nju tužno - znam, svatko tko je bio slomljenog srca zna koliko je to teško, koliko boli i koliko i nema veze s tim jesu li djeca u igri ili ne, time nam je samo lakše pravdati toliku bol (ali ta bol nije racionalna pa je ne treba pravdati, treba je odbolovati   :Heart:  ) - dakle, to je jedino što je tu sada sasvim evidentno. 
Ja neću suditi o ljudima koje čitam preko weba. Ne sudim ni o bližnjima.

----------


## Moover

Al ste svi pametne do jaja...   :shock: 

Svoje komentare ću napisat kad dođem kući... (ak mi se uopće bude dalo pisat)... strava koliko gluposti izbija iz ove teme...  :shock: 

Od 10 postova, 5 ih je na mjestu a 5 totalna banana...  :/

----------


## toffifeee

NE ZNAM ZAŠTO SMATRATE LINČ RAZGOVOR I KOMENTARE O ČOVJEKU KOJI SE SJETIO ODJEDNOM DA TO NIJE TO U NJEGOVOM ŽIVOTU NAKON 6 GODINA BRAKA I DVOJE DJECE??!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   I kojim čudom, to je "uvidio" nakon provedene noći u hotelu sa curom od 22 godine ?


On tvrdi da je to tako navodno od prvog dana, pa zašto onda nije napravio rez prije dok smo još bili cura i dečko?
To je točno kako je netko rekao probao je pa mu se svidjelo.

Sanjice hvala na postu

----------


## Stea

Osuđivati nečiju sebičnost se nekom čini linč? Da li toffiffee ima izbora u svemu ovome? Ko je nju išta pitao? I kako si u braku netko može dozvoliti takvu slobodu da živi svoj život sam a ima obitelj?  

Eto on jadan pogriješio u svojim mislima i osjećajima i sad bi rado krenuo od početka.... baš mi ga je žao... sigurno je nesretan u toj svojoj izgubljenosti...

----------


## Zorana

Anledo, zar u odnosu ne sudjeluju dvoje? Koliko se meni cini, t. je znala za puno toga i preko puno toga je presla, znaci pristala je na neki nacin na neke stvari?
Ja i dalje stojim iza toga da ovo nisu stvari koje treba uz toliko gorcine osudjivati. Jer smo svi ljudi i svima se pogreske desavaju. Dajte recite jel covjek treba provesti citav zivot uz nekoga ako je jednom uvidio da je pogrijesio? Ok, bio je neodlucan, muljao, varao, pokusao na kojekakve nacine da se "uzivi" u to sto sada ima...ali nikada nije jedna strana iskljucivi krivac. A postoje situacije kad krivca jednostavno nema. 
Nego se dvije krive osobe nadju na krivom mjestu, u krivo vrijeme.....zapetljaju se u ovakve ili onakve odnose. I nekima jednostavno treba duze vremena dok to sve shvate i skupe hrabrosti izaci iz situacije. Znam da je tesko i da se cini uzasno nepravedno prema svima ostalima koji su upleteni, pogotovo prema djeci. Ali, zar nije postenije izaci iz takvog odnosa nego zavaravati i sebe i druge?
Ono sto sada treba je vidjeti kako da djeca najmanje ispastaju u svemu tome, kako si organizirati zivot da i tata sudjeluje u njihovim zivotima maksimalno....ali mi to nikako ne znaci pokretati akcije pod parolom: uzmi mu sve! Mislim ono....

----------


## M&T

užas..... :Evil or Very Mad: 

sve što ću reći je: kako TEBI mogu pomoći?

pretpostavljam da si u Zg ....  :Sad:

----------


## Stea

> sve što ću reći je: kako TEBI mogu pomoći?
> 
> pretpostavljam da si u Zg ....



potpisujem

----------


## M&T

> Eto on jadan pogriješio u svojim mislima i osjećajima i sad bi rado krenuo od početka.... baš mi ga je žao... sigurno je nesretan u toj svojoj izgubljenosti...


potpisujem...


hebate led, ja bi mu ostavila oboje djece i otišla (mislim srce bi mi prepuklo radi brige za djecu) pa nek se snalazi...to je tako nepravedno da on bude slobodan, a ti sa brigom i "omčom" oko vrata  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## thalia

> ja jedino to mogu shvatiti i slazem se do w sa sandromf


  :Laughing:  

oj vrit, umrla sam od smijeha   :Razz:  

da ne ćetam tamo, stvar je preozbiljna   :Sad:

----------


## thalia

tamo=sada.

 :Embarassed:  

svako dobro pokretačici topica, ja ne znam što bih rekla   :Sad:

----------


## Zorana

Pa nije nitko nikome silom stavio "omcu oko vrata". Kad ulazimo u brak, kad radjamo djecu, upustamo se u vezu, valjda smo svi svjesni cinjenice da se u zivotu nikad ne zna. I da se i nama uvijek moze desiti ono sto se inace desava samo drugima. 
Meni je ovo totalno glupo. Citavo vrijeme imam dojam da pravdam nekoga koga ne bi trebala pravdati. Ali, svaki put kad vidim ovu temu sjetim se koliko sam ja osude dozivljavala...pocevsi od roditelja pa nadalje...jer sam samo htjela otici, pobjeci, poceti ispocetka. I nitko nije nikako mogao shvatiti kako i zasto. Jer sve izgleda super, sve izgleda ok, koji mi je vrag, o cemu "onome" ja to pricam kad kazem da nisam sretna. Koja budala sam bila. Vjerovatno sam trebala ostati u tom svom nazovisretnom braku i citav zivot drzati i sebe i bivseg muza u zabludi.  :/ 
A da sam imala djecu tada, mogu misliti kakvih bi tek komentara bilo.

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Svoje komentare ću napisat kad dođem kući... (ak mi se uopće bude dalo pisat)...


Ja bi jako rado čula tvoj komentar! Najiskrenije... smatram da na ovom forumu jako nedostaje muško mišljenje, a meni su tako često pomogli u razumjevanju MM-a upravo moji muški prijatelji! Žene, posebno one opečene, znaju napraviti prijevremenu i bespotrebnu frku, a muški pogled vrlo često u trenu od par rečenica, osvijetli stvar na dobar način.

Ovo sad kažem, manje više, nevezano za ovu temu.

U svakom slučaju, pokušaj naći volju da pišeš!   :Smile:

----------


## Stea

Draga Zorana.... ne mislim da ikoga pravdaš. Očito razumiješ nešto što većina nas ovdje nikako i možda nikada neće shvatiti. Slažem se da treba čuti i to mišljenje jer se eto prozvani vjerojatno neće javiti. 

Hvala ti na tom stajalištu jer meni  BM nikad niti toliko nije objasnio. Jednostavno je krenuo u svoj "momački" život. Što sam trebala pomisliti?

----------


## toffifeee

> užas.....
> 
> sve što ću reći je: kako TEBI mogu pomoći?
> 
> pretpostavljam da si u Zg ....


jesam, i pretpostavljam da mi nitko ne može pomoći.
Malo me trenutno ljute postovi tipa Zorane koji opravdavaju takve "pogreške". 
Sam mi je rekao da mi se divi koliko sam uporna i imam sve ovo vrijeme živaca da se nosim sa njegovim mušicama, lažima, varanjima, da je neka druga sterala bi ga znate gdje..
Ja ga nažalost i nakon svega volim i trudim se ga opravdati u mojim očima, ali gledajući da dalje moram sama sa djecom dok on traži i živi svoj novi život bez obaveza ne čini mi se fer. 
Kako bi ljudi mene pravdali kada bi ja htjela napustiti svoju djecu i njega jer nisam našla ono nešto i više mi se sviđa ići od jednog do drugog jer ono j..... pogriješila sam. Možda ću još koji put pogriješiti i imati djece ali idem dalje u potrazi za "svojom srećom" bez obzira koliko ljudi zgazila putem?
Ja tako ne vidim život.

----------


## newa

> hebate led, ja bi mu ostavila oboje djece i otišla (mislim srce bi mi prepuklo radi brige za djecu) pa nek se snalazi...to je tako nepravedno da on bude slobodan, a ti sa brigom i "omčom" oko vrata


Neznam kako ovo možeš reći pa makar bilo i u šali.
Ostaviti djecu? Ni u ludilu, pa on nezna što bi sam sa sobom a ne sa djecom....

----------


## newa

Greška nije Stea napisala nego M&T. Sory Stea

----------


## Brunda

Ne znam. Meni je iskreno žao što toffifeee mora prolaziti to što mora, ali gledajući sa svog stajališta mislim da smo mi žene ustvari velike sretnice. Jer ustvari, zar nije najbitnije da je sa svojom djecom? Meni bi srce puklo da djecu moram ostaviti mužu, ili da ih sud dodjeli njemu. A realno, tko bi djecu uzeo majci? I sad zamislite tog muža, bez obzira što mu je sada u glavi (danas sutra mu sigurno neće biti lako što nije uz svoju djecu), kako će se osjećati i koju će prazninu u svom životu imati bez djece! 
Ti si toffifeee sa svojom djecom, kako god da se sada užasno osjećaš, taj osjećaj nemoći i tuge će proći. Izgradit ćeš si novi život i živjeti punim plućima... a uz tebe će biti tvoja djeca! Zar to nije ono najbolje i najljepše što si čovjek u životu može poželjeti   :Heart:  
Drži se! Budi jaka, slušaj sebe i nastavi koračati kroz život uzdignute glave   :Love:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Brunda   :Love:  

Ja često kažem da su me djeca stavila u pat poziciju ljubavi. Da, pat poziciju.... ali LJUBAVI!

----------


## zizi

> Ti si toffifeee sa svojom djecom, kako god da se sada užasno osjećaš, taj osjećaj nemoći i tuge će proći. Izgradit ćeš si novi život i živjeti punim plućima... a uz tebe će biti tvoja djeca! Zar to nije ono najbolje i najljepše što si čovjek u životu može poželjeti  
> Drži se! Budi jaka, slušaj sebe i nastavi koračati kroz život uzdignute glave


  :Saint:  

Potpisujem.  


toffifeee,  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Zorana

Ako te ljute moji postovi, necu vise pisati. 
Ja stvarno tebi i tvojoj djeci zelim svu srecu svijeta i snagu da uspijete proci kroz ove teske trenutke.

----------


## britta1

*toffifee* Neka ti Bog da snage da promijenis sto ono sto mozes,a sto ne mozes promijeniti da izdrzis.Za TM   :Evil or Very Mad:  ,to je cista glupost da se sad sjetio da fali "to nesto".
 :Love:   tebi i djeci

----------


## Zorana

Pa ni nije se sad sjetio. Vidis da je i sama toffifee napisala da se svo ovo vrijeme nosi sa njegovim varanjima, lazima itd. Znaci, svjesno je odlucila citavo ovo vrijeme drzati zatvorene oci.

----------


## toffifeee

ne zorana, to se desilo prvi puta (prevara)jer je on čvrsto odlučio i nije ga bilo briga hoće li se saznati ili ne. nikada u našem braku nije lagao jedino što je skrivao od mene taj osjećaj da nema te kemije s njegove strane i to mu i zamjeram.
sve što se dešava, dešava se u zadnjih mjesec dana. kada sam došla s mora(ostala sam s djecom duže 7 dana) njemu se je žurilo zbog posla i da se malo razdvojimo jer smo na moru i prvi puta razgovarali o tome nečemu pa kako da to riješimo. kad sam se vratila skužila sam po  njemu da se desilo nešto i tada je počeo muljati da je samo ovo, ono i na kraju priznao šta se stvarno desilo i rekao o kome je riječ(cura iz firme). molio me da mu oprostim, plakao, i prešli smo preko toga, odnosno ja i tada idila punih 10 dana da bi opet rekao da to ipak nije to i da je sada kraj.

----------


## ana.m

A ja bi i toj maloj zavrnula vrat  :Evil or Very Mad:  . Ako je raidla s njim znači zna da ima dvoje male djece i da je oženjen, kaj si nije mogla naći nekog slobodnog. Kako me takve žene iritiraju. Oism njega ni ona se ne bi baš najbolje provela.

----------


## maria71

> A ja bi i toj maloj zavrnula vrat  . Ako je raidla s njim znači zna da ima dvoje male djece i da je oženjen, kaj si nije mogla naći nekog slobodnog. Kako me takve žene iritiraju. Oism njega ni ona se ne bi baš najbolje provela.


sad buš i ti dobila po prstima, jerbo i ta mala ima pravo na sreću   :Grin:  

cure , žene ,majke

ajmo mi skupit naše pametne glavice i probat ženi pomoć ako je svojta bude prisiljavala  na iseljenje....

----------


## ana.m

Aha, pa ju s 22 godine traži u oženjenom ocu dvoje male dijece.

----------


## maria71

> Aha, pa ju s 22 godine traži u oženjenom ocu dvoje male dijece.


pa kad nemaš dubokoumnu perspektivu  :Razz:  

ana ,ja bih ih oboje ( i muža i malu )  nalupala kloferom, no to iz mene progovaraju moji primitivni dinarski korijeni

ali našoj toffie ne pomažemo s našim stajalištima i pozvima za lupanje , njoj treba konkretna ruka pomoćnica

----------


## ana.m

Ma shvatila sam te ja. 
Razmišljala sam bili ti stavila jednog koji se belji ili ostala "ozbiljna"....  :Grin:  

I naravno, u pravu si   :Kiss:  , nećemo više lupetat.

----------


## toffifeee

što je najgore, zna ona i mene i vidjela je i djecu prije dva mjeseca na okupljanju sa firmom, ali nije ona kriva, mogla je biti neka sasvim stota. Po mome je on kriv, ali niti to me nije pogodilo toliko koliko ova druga činjenica. 
Da li se netko kuži u pravu pa da mi kaže da li me njegovi roditelji imaju pravo izbaciti van iz kuće?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ne kužim se u pravo, i mislim da, ako će se tko seliti, da to mora biti on
ali ako je to kuća njegovih roditelja, a oni traže da se ti iseliš, je ne bi ganjala nikakvo pravo, već bi izašla, ako oni ne žele u kući majku svojih unuka, mislim da nemaš tamo više što tražiti

----------


## Moover

čitavši sve ovo, jednostavno nemam snage sad iznijeti svoje mišljenje i otići bez argumenata... a sve mi se čini da nekim forumašicama ne bi bilo dovoljno ni da cijelu noć argumentiram svoje stajalište... stoga sori što sam se uopće pojavio tu na vašoj maloj psiho-analizi tuđih života...

p.s. Uh, kako je lijepo davat drugima savjete i pametovat u stilu "sve sam ja to prošao/prošla i znam točno što govorim"...  :/   :Razz: 

Što se mene tiče, EOD, osim ako me netko izričito prozove...

----------


## rinama

> Da li se netko kuži u pravu pa da mi kaže da li me njegovi roditelji imaju pravo izbaciti van iz kuće?


Mi kad smo se oženili, svekar (kao gazda kuće  :Rolling Eyes:  ) i ja smo išli na policiju gdje je on potpisao neki papir da me prima pod krov, pa valjda taj papir ima nekakvu svrhu, možda baš u ovakvim situacijama. Neznam, trebalo bi se raspitati.

----------


## toffifeee

Ja bih htjela čuti mušku pamet

----------


## sorciere

> Ja bih htjela čuti mušku pamet


 :shock: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## MGrubi

> i ja smo išli na policiju gdje je on potpisao neki papir da me prima pod krov,.


mislim da je to ugovor o najmu, to je MM i moj čačla (vlasnik kuće) išli potpisati da bi MM moga imati prebivalište u Ši

----------


## LeaB

> toffifeee prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja bih htjela čuti mušku pamet
> 
> 
>  :shock:


  :Laughing:  
Ne treba ti to. Pitaj one koje su same.   :Smile:

----------


## toffifeee

To je bilo upućeno MMoover-u, ali je izgledao nestao a da nismo čule njegov komentar..

----------


## mikka

ja ne kuzim zakaj ti uporno hoces biti s njim kada on nece s tobom. bez uvrede, nije mi to jasno. da meni md kaze da to nije to i da nema kemije, ja bi rekla hvala i dovidenja. ljutnja ili ne, to je svejedno. ok, ja ne ovisim o njemu ni stambeno ni financijski, tako da ne znam sta bi napravila da je obratno.

meni je super kad sam s njim, ali mi je super i bez njega (mi se, naime, vidimo jako rijetko iako smo "zajedno"). nekad mi je cak veci gust kad ga nema, pa nakon sto mali zaspe ja uzivam u miru ispred telke ili blejim kroz prozor ili bilo kaj. bas se fino opustim.

kao njegovog velikog poklonika, zanima me i kaj moover misli  :Wink: 

mislim da u zivotu nemres nekog kriviti ako mu nekaj ne pase. ukusi su razliciti. ni ja ne znam da li cu sutra ili preksutra sresti nekog zbog kog ce mi se zivot okrenuti naglavce. to sto cu imati djecu s md-om nije nikakva garancija. naravno, treba preuzeti obaveze, brigu o djeci i to, mislim da za to nema opravdanja. a drugo.. bolje biti sretno rastavljen nego nesretno sastavljen.

e sad, ako se nesto moglo shvatiti iz mog posta.. nisam nikada bila previse literarno obdarena.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Mirta30

> rinama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  i ja smo išli na policiju gdje je on potpisao neki papir da me prima pod krov,.
> 
> 
> mislim da je to ugovor o najmu, to je MM i moj čačla (vlasnik kuće) išli potpisati da bi MM moga imati prebivalište u Ši


ne, nego on kao vlasnik nekretnine pristaje da se osoba prijavi na njegovu adresu

nisam sigurna da je to od ikakve pomoći u ovoj situaciji  :/ 

pravnici i  odvjetnici gdje ste????

----------


## Moover

Ma, previše toga je ovdje napisano, gdje bih došao kad bih sad pola forumašica išao citirat?!? 

1. Smatram da ovo još uvijek nije tema za jednoroditeljske (previše negativnih savjeta zbediranih, rastavljenih žena)

2. Oni koji dijele savjete, kao da su pokupili svu pamet ovog svijeta

3. jeste li dobro razmislile prije davanja nekog savjeta, ono, što će se desit ako toff stvarno prihvati savjet i napravi kako ste joj rekle? 
Mislim, de pročitajte malo savjete: ostani u stanu, iseli se što prije, uzmi djecu, ostavi njemu djecu, oprosti mu, uzmi mu sve što ima... Ja da sam na mjestu toff opet ne bih znao šta da radim. Svatko od vas ima svoje osobno iskustvo (neki pozitivno, neki negativno) i govorite kao da bi toff trebala proživjeti isto što i vi. Zašto? To što ste se vi rastale, pokupile djecu, iselile, bile u traumi 5 godina i nakon toga zaboravile, prebolile, krenule s novim životom i sad vam je super, to ne znači da istu stvar treba napraviti toff bilo tko drugi. 

4. Ne mogu reći da opravdavam ili nedajbože branim postupke NJM, ali znam i sam kolika je životna promjena kad dođe dijete u kuću. Život se i MŽ i meni okrenuo za puuuuno stupnjeva. I sami smo ponekad na rubu, govorimo kako bismo vrlo rado iz svoje kože, kako bi bilo dobro pobjeći barem na tjedan dana... 
Fora je u tome da se svaki čovjek drugačije odnosi prema toj promjeni. Možda se toff suprug jednostavno ne zna drugačije odnositi prema tome pa se ponaša kako zna. Bježi od problema i odgovornosti. Odabire trenutno lakši put (koji za npr 10ak godina uopće ne mora izgledati lagan kad ga se pogleda unazad). 

5. Last but not least, koliko god toff piše kako su sve to riječi NJM, ovdje ipak postovi dolaze samo od nje, a ne i od NJM. A ja jaaaako dobro znam da se svaka činjenica može izreći i interpretirati na dva ili više načina...
Stoga se trudim ne suditi i razmišljati neutralno...

----------


## anki

> Uvijek mi je žao kada pročitam koliko žene u braku mogu dozvoliti da izgube sebe samu, svoj identitet i svoju osobnost...
> 
> Trebaš uvijek ostati svoja, imati svoje interese, zanimanja, hobije, ciljeve i sve to ne smije imati veze s bilo kojom živućom osobom na ovom svijetu osim sa tobom samom. 
> 
> Ti si se toliko izgubila živeći njegov život da uopće nije čudno što se sada tako osjećaš. Teško je i meni kada čitam koliko patiš, znam šta znači kad te srce boli od očaja i tuge za voljenom osobom koja ti to ne uzvraća. Ali to je život i to se događa. 
> 
> Ti nisi sama, imaš dvoje predivne dječice koji trebaju u sljedećem periodu tvog života biti tvoj pokretač i tvoja snaga za dalje. 
> 
> Moje jedno dijete je doživotno hendikepirano i često puta sam razmišljala kako bi uvijek radije u životu odabrala da ostanem bez muža (nebitno na koji način), da bi sve lakše podnijela i preživjela nego ovakav život.
> ...


jako lijepi post   :Heart:

----------


## stray_cat

@ MMoover, to je bas zgodno napisano, ali sto sa njom i djecom? sto sa njenim zivotom o kak da ona skup sa klincima odjednom nestane jer gospon ima krizu identiteta

a samo jos da dodam da mi se riga na recenice kad on njoj veli kak je ona divna i krasna ali "to nije to"

ona naravno za njega treba imati puno strpljenja i razumijevanja, jer eto nije mu lako

bitno je da je njoj skroz kul, sama s dvoje djece i nema pojma kud da ode a nesto bas ni nisam skuzila da ima od cega ziviti. sve to vise manje, bitno je da njemu, muskarcu nije lako, jer nije sretan sa njima i odlazi covjek u potragu za srecom vodjen svojim najboljim prijateljem pimpekom

sve se bojim kak ce se gospon potrgat oko brige oko djece koju laganini hice iz stana, ne razmislja da li ce imati krov nad glavom jer klinci su njemu sinonom za njihovu mamu, opce ih smrad ne dozivljava ko svoje, kao svoju odgovornost (jer eto u takvoj situaciji nije sretan)

----------


## anki

> 4. Ne mogu reći da opravdavam ili nedajbože branim postupke NJM, ali znam i sam kolika je životna promjena kad dođe dijete u kuću. Život se i MŽ i meni okrenuo za puuuuno stupnjeva. I sami smo ponekad na rubu, govorimo kako bismo vrlo rado iz svoje kože, kako bi bilo dobro pobjeći barem na tjedan dana... ...


da, samo kaj to njima nije prvo dijete, tak da je već otpr. mogao znati kaj ih očekuje  :/ 
normalno je da svi nekad dođemo na rub, ali ovdje se prvenstveno radi o odgovornosti prema djeci. kud bi došli kad bi svi, kad nam malo prekipi, otišli u potragu za "slobodom"? 
razumije da čovjek može shvatiti da je pogriješio, da ljubav nestane, da naiđe netko bolji...ali u tom trenutku se trebaju postaviti prioriteti; neku odgovornost bi ipak trebali imati prema toj dječici. 






> 5. Last but not least, koliko god toff piše kako su sve to riječi NJM, ovdje ipak postovi dolaze samo od nje, a ne i od NJM. A ja jaaaako dobro znam da se svaka činjenica može izreći i interpretirati na dva ili više načina...
> Stoga se trudim ne suditi i razmišljati neutralno...


ovo stoji.

----------


## Loryblue

> toffifeee prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja bih htjela čuti mušku pamet
> 
> 
>  :shock:


si ti mazohista  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Loryblue

> Fora je u tome da se svaki čovjek drugačije odnosi prema toj promjeni. Možda se toff suprug jednostavno ne zna drugačije odnositi prema tome pa se *ponaša kako zna*. *Bježi od problema i odgovornosti*. Odabire *trenutno* lakši put (koji za npr 10ak godina uopće ne mora izgledati lagan kad ga se pogleda unazad). ...


istina, svak se drugačije odnosi prema promjeni kad u obitelj dođe dite, ali pobogu šta se nije privika ili odvika kad je došlo prvo dite. pa mu je tribalo 6 godina+hodanje da skuži da ona nije ona prava, a gle čuda to je zna od prvog dana ali je mislija da će se to prominit. pa se nije ništa prominilo dolaskom prvog diteta. pa ajde da bude ipak siguran da ona nije ona prava, on da svoj doprinos da dođe i drugo dite. ma mislim ko koga tu zavarava.
razumim ja da se nitko nije za nikoga rodio. i zašto ostat u braku koji ne štima i u kojem je jedna strana nesritna. jer ako je jedan partner nesritan u vezi ne može bit ni drugi sritan (osim ako ga ne usrećuje tuđa nesrića). ali je njm to svoje nezadovoljstvo triba ipak malo prije objelodanit.
pa majke ti mile, pa dite se takorekuć tek rodilo a on se sitija svog momačkog života i izgubljene slobode. moš mislit.
(još joj je triba zapivat mate bulića "ja još uvijek kao momak živima, za kavane i za žene  :Rolling Eyes:  )
a jako mi je čudo da je prigoda ubrala jagodu u roku hića-samo što je žena ostala 7 dana duže na moru on si je odma našao zabavu. sve se meni čini da ta zabava i vožnja na dva kolosijeka ipak malo duže traju.

šta se tiče toga ostat u kući svekrova ili otić, po meni bi ti bilo bolje (naravno ako imaš mogućnosti) otić. ne zato da bi ti njemu sad išla radit dišpete i pokazivat kako si ipak puno jača od njega nego čisto jer je to nezdrava situacija i nezdrava sredina za ostanak. on je njihov sin, ti si nevista kojoj su i prije pravili probleme i nekako nemam nade da će te baš tapšat po ramenu i vikat bravo.
iako znam slučaj di je muž radio s*anja a živio s obitelji kod svojih. i njegovima jednom puka film, spakirali mu prnje i oni ga izbacili iz kuće. a nevistu držali ko kap vode na dlanu. naravno i unučad.

----------


## Strippy

Jao, pratim ovaj topic već nekoliko dana i sve ne znam bih li nešto uopće napisala, jer teško se nekaj pametnoga može reći u ovakvoj situaciji.  :?   :Crying or Very sad:   Ono što prolazi draga nam *toffiffe* ne bih ni najljućem neprijatelju poželjela, prestrašno! Baš jučer komentiram o tome s MM (zanimalo me "muško" mišljenje) i on se zgrozio nad postupcima NJM i dodao da *tko tako nešto može napraviti* svojoj obitelji, svojoj ženi koja je tek rodila i treba joj sva pomoć a ne dodatni stresovi, svojoj maloj dječici - *taj ne voli (i nikada neće voljeti) nikoga drugoga nego samoga sebe*! Napravio je to jednom i napravit će to opet. Eto i muškog stajališta. U ovakvim trenucima ponovno shvatim koliko sam blagoslovljena svojom obitelji, i tebi draga *toffifee* želim da se što prije tako osjećaš, da iz svega ovoga izađeš kao pobjednica, a ne kao "gubitnica". Nisi ti ta koja gubi, već on (samo toga još nije svjestan)!
I na kraju, moje je stajalište identično kao *stray_cat*.

----------


## Stea

Mislim da bismo trebali malo svoje osjećaje gurnuti sa strane jer tako očito ne pomažemo toffe. Svakako bi trebalo rashladiti glavu i razmisliti kako dalje i u kom smjeru. Ako se je on odlučio da ide i stavio točku na svoju rečenicu onda ti draga polako razmišljaj što i kako dalje. Trebao bi biti toliko fer da te pusti na miru u sadašnjem stanu i prostoru da si napraviš plan. Puno je pitanja na koja moraš sama odgovoriti. 

Ok. On je odlučio otići, ostaješ sama sa dvoje djece i svojim slomljenim srcem. Mislim da je gubljenje energije na razgovore i razmišljanja o tome što je bilo a pogotovo o njegovim motivima - stvarno ne vodi nigdje. Nadam se da ta vrata možeš zatvoriti i krenuti dalje. 

Ova naša prepucavanja nemaju nikakvog rezultata. Posavjetuj se s nekim stručnim da ti pruži kakvu pomoć i psihološku i pravnu ako treba i misli na svoju budućnost. Nitko ne zna koliko ti je teško ali svi ti želimo svako dobro i da skupiš svu snagu koju možeš i radi djece misliš pozitivno. 

 :Kiss:   :Love:  Drži se i polako naprijed.

----------


## ana.m

> meni je super kad sam s njim, ali mi je super i bez njega (mi se, naime, vidimo jako rijetko iako smo "zajedno"). nekad mi je cak veci gust kad ga nema, pa nakon sto mali zaspe ja uzivam u miru ispred telke ili blejim kroz prozor ili bilo kaj. bas se fino opustim.


Vidiš Mikka, ti imaš drugačiji odnos sa TD, nego što ga recimo ima toffie. I zato to drugačije doživljavaš i čudiš se njoj što ona želi ostati s njim.
Tebi je svejedno a njoj nije. Ne bi ni meni bilo. 

I sad govorim za sebe, MM i ja smo jedna zajednica, više smo zajedno nego kaj nismo (kad smo na poslu), kad djeca odu spavati tužna sam ako sam sama-to je stvarno rijetko, ako ode poslovno van grada na dan-dva, najsretnija sam kada te slobodne trenutke mogu provesti s njim. 

*MMover* ono što si ti napiso pod rednim brojem 3, to sam i ja pomislila, bar 10 različitih savjeta. 
A ono kaj si napisao pod rednim brojem 4. slažem se s Anki. Pa gdje bi došli da kad svakom dođe do grla, digne sidro i ode...Ne ide to tako. Možda u Hollywoodu, meni je to ipak malo previše. Ako si se oženio i napravio djecu, znaš da to mjenja život i da imaš obaveze, nemreš zbog neke male fufe samo tako otići. I zanimljvio kako najčešće odlaze muški. Njima je teško? A kaj ženama nije teško, one doma cijeli dan drže noge u zraku i nokte lakiraju? Mislim, djeca i brak donose odgovornost, po meni to niej avantura iz koje možeš izaći kad ti dosadi. 
I toffiffe, svaka ti čast kad kažeš da ona nije kriva. Kaj misliš da mu je ona rekla NE, da bi našao neku drugu da se ispuše. Mislim da ne bi.

----------


## Angie75

MMoover, i mene je jako zanimalo tvoje mišljenje, međutim, nisi me baš uvjerio. Naravno da ponekad svi poželimo pobjeći iz svoje kože, ali to zbog osjećaja odgovornosti, ako već ne ljubavi, ipak ne učinimo. 

Toffi, što se tiče ostanka, ni ja ne bih mogla ostati s nekim kome sam odjednom postala teret. Ponos mi to ne bi dopustio. Ali isto tako s malim djetetom ne bih išla tražiti stan, nego bi mi ga dotični gospodin potražio, i to prema mojim kriterijima. I plaćao, naravno, bar dok traje porodiljni. Uz alimentaciju i sl.

----------


## tinars

Tofi, nažalost, sve češće slušam priče slične tvojoj. 
Pokušaj osigurati sebe i djecu. Potraži pravni savjet i psihološku pomoć. 

Osjećaji su jedno, egzistencija drugo. O prvom ti nemam namjeru pametovati, ovo drugo je nešto na što možeš donekle utjecati i na što mislim da se sada trebaš usredotočiti.

Nisam primjetila da je netko do sada spomenuo, dosta odgovora na pravna pitanja imaš ovdje na ovdje, a imaju i besplatan tel.



> Pravni savjeti 
> Besplatna telefonska linija 0800 200 144 je otvorena svakim radnim danam od 09:00 do 19:00 sati. 
> Pravnice su dežurne na savjetodavnom telefonu utorkom i četvrtkom od 17.00 do 19.00 sati i srijedom od 10.00 do 12.00 sati, a u preostalim terminima se javljaju aktivistice.


Neću ti reći da mu uzmeš _svw_, ali pobrini se za djecu i sebe! 
Nemoj prenagliti, nemoj donijeti neku odluku zbog koje ćeš se čitav život patiti više nego što treba.


Njegova odluka je takva kakva je. Vjerojatno je neće(š) promijeniti.
U onom trenutku kad ste odlučili imati djecu (valjda ste odlučili zajedno) stvari su se jako promijenile. Oni sad trebaju biti na prvom mjestu. Pod ovim ne mislim da vi morate do smrti ostati nesretni zajedno nego da te ne može izbaciti na cestu. Što izgleda upravo pokušava. Samo što se u tom pokušaju skriva iza svojih roditelja.
Pokušaj mu objasniti da su djeca i njegova odgovornost i da vaš odlazak k tvojem ocu ili sestri nije prihvatljivo rješenje. Pretpostavljam da ni ostanak u njegovoj roditeljskoj kući nije prihvatljivo rješenje (nikom od vas). 
Rješenje stambenog pitanja je užasno važno, prijedlog da odeš u podstanarstvo koje će on plaćati je vrlo problematičan jer se on može sutra predomisliti i prestati s uplatama. Nemoj se dovesti u situaciju da te takva stvar jednog dana iznenadi - neka sve bude na papiru!

Probaj ostati mirna i razumna! Ne znam kakav ti je odnos sa svekrom i svekrvom, ali probaj ga ne pokvariti. 
Ne mogu ni zamisliti koliko teško ti je sada, ali nemoj rušiti mostove - zbog djece i zbog tebe.
Što je tu je.

Proći će - sigurno! Samo trebaš izdržati dok vrijeme ne učini svoje.  :Love:

----------


## mikka

> Vidiš Mikka, ti imaš drugačiji odnos sa TD, nego što ga recimo ima toffie. I zato to drugačije doživljavaš i čudiš se njoj što ona želi ostati s njim.
> Tebi je svejedno a njoj nije. Ne bi ni meni bilo.


daleko je meni od svejedno. nema to veze s tim. vise ima veze s onim sto je Sanjica (sorry, Ejla  :Wink:  ) pisala, da zena treba imati svoj zivot neovisno od muskarca, i tu lezi caka u mnogim, mnogim vezama i brakovima.




> što se tiče ostanka, ni ja ne bih mogla ostati s nekim kome sam odjednom postala teret. Ponos mi to ne bi dopustio.


ovo je ono o cemu sam ja pricala. ne bi ja md-u rekla hvala i dovidenja zato jer mi je svejedno, nego zato jer ne zelim mrvice. ako me ne voli, ne voli me. sta  mu ja mogu.

----------


## Zdenka2

I ja se slažem sa stray cat, anki i ostalima koji misle da ne možemo zgaziti sve oko sebe u potrazi za svojom srećom. Da ne kažem da mi cijela priča zvuči tako tipično i banalno, ne kao potraga za srećom nego kao bježanje od odgovornosti. 

Ali, na tvom mjestu, koliko god mi bilo teško, ne bih zadržavala muža, a pogotovo ga ne bih molila. Tražila bih od njega da egzistencijalno zbrine mene i djecu, a svoju bol mu ne bih pokazivala. 

I ne bih se čudila da nakon nekog vremena shvati da "onog nečeg" nema ni kod mlade kolegice, pa se pokuša vratiti onom solidnom što je stvorio u životu i prokockao, ali je pitanje bi li ga ti tada više htjela natrag.

----------


## davorka

> Ali, na tvom mjestu, koliko god mi bilo teško, ne bih zadržavala muža, a pogotovo ga ne bih molila. Tražila bih od njega da egzistencijalno zbrine mene i djecu, a svoju bol mu ne bih pokazivala. .


Potpisujem. Želim ti da izdržiš i napraviš što je najbolje za tebe i djecu. Za njega se ne isplati boriti.

----------


## a zakaj

ja razumijem zoranu, jer sam i sama u zivotu radila slicne korake.

ali ovdje, koliko mogu procijeniti, se ne radi samo o rusenju ljubavnih mostova, na sto svatko ima pravo, iz razloga koje sam smatra opravdanim.

muz cija je zena nedavno rodila ima duznost o njoj se brinuti neko vrijeme, i brinuti o svojoj djeci. nikakav nedostatak 'onog neceg' to ne moze ponistiti.
meni se cini da je adiomare davala vrlo razumne savjete

----------


## Nikiva

ako on nju ne voli, a očito ju ne voli, šta bi bilo tko (on, ona ili djeca) imali od toga da sad njih dvoje ostanu PRISILNO u braku?? 
ko bi tu bio sretan? ama baš nitko.

da je tip trebao to rješiti prije-je, ali možda je čovjek zbilja vjerovao da ''će se neke stvari promjeniti''
nije to napravio, nego je čekao i radio djecu.

sad je tak kaj je.pričat na temu''da baba ima pimp... bila bi deda'' i nema nekog smisla.
postavljačica topika treba prihvatit čim prije činjenicu da njihov brak  završen i počet gledat dalje u budućnost.

ali bazirat daljni život na principu ''kako čim bolje, više i jače njemu napakostit, opljačkat ga, sjeb... itd., je u najmanju ruku djetinjasto i jadno.

da je situacija zavidna, nije, ali od svih ovih savjeta ovdje mislim da i nema baš nekog kruha.

poz

----------


## anki

> ali bazirat daljni život na principu ''kako čim bolje, više i jače njemu napakostit, opljačkat ga, sjeb... itd., je u najmanju ruku djetinjasto i jadno.


pa nitko ni nije rekao da njena životna misija treba postati kako njemu napakostiti; ali imovinski odnosi su surova realnost; ne bude  tražila da je on uzdržava zato da bi njemu napakostila i da bi on mogao manje potrošiti na svoj provod, nego zato da ima od čega živjeti. i ona i djeca! pa žena nema riješeno stambeno pitanje, ne znam kaj je s poslom, ali u svakom slučaju još nekoliko mjeseci ništa, ima dvoje male djece, od kojih je jedno novorođenče, pitanje je koliko se fizički oporavila od poroda...ma da ne pričam dalje...

pomoći joj možemo tako da je oni koji se kuže upute gdje da potraži pravnu pomoć, da joj kažu na kaj ima pravo, oko čega se isplati gubiti energija, a oko čaga ne...a mi ostali je možemo saslušati (tj. pročitati), možemo joj poslati virtualnu podršku, mogu se javiti one koje su već prošle slično, da vidi da nije jedina i sama; i, ovisno o razvoju situacije, možemo otvoriti neki račun na koji možemo uplačivati neku lovu da ima dok se malo ne snađe.

sve ostalo je čisto laprdanje  :/

----------


## Angie75

anki, pretekla si me s odgovorom. Baš tako.

----------


## ana.m

anki   :Klap:

----------


## Moover

može li mi netko argumentirati zašto bi muž trebao egzistencijalno zbrinuti ženu nakon rastave? 

Kužim za djecu, mogu shvatiti i za period dok je žena na porodiljnom, ali nakon toga, nije mi jasno zašto bi žena trebala biti zbrinuta od strane muža... pa nek se sama brine za sebe, a o djeci neka brinu oboje...

----------


## Nea

Jednom da mi kaze da mu je nesto svetije od mene i djeteta, okrenula bi mu ledja za sva vremena. 

I bila bih sretna sto sa takvim covjekom necu potrositi vise ni jedan dan svog zivota. 

Smisao za nastaviti dalje bi mi bilo moje dijete. 

Nemoj dozvolit sebi da molis i insistiras kad je vec sa njegove strane sve odluceno, nisu to male rijeci niti mu je 20 godina, drzi do sebe i budi jaka, imas dva najveca blaga a to su tvoja djeca. Zivot ce ti biti ljepsi bez njega. 

Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## anki

> može li mi netko argumentirati zašto bi muž trebao egzistencijalno zbrinuti ženu nakon rastave? 
> 
> Kužim za djecu, mogu shvatiti i za period dok je žena na porodiljnom, ali nakon toga, nije mi jasno zašto bi žena trebala biti zbrinuta od strane muža... pa nek se sama brine za sebe, a o djeci neka brinu oboje...


pa i ne treba je zbrinuti u smislu da je sad ima doživotno na grbači. treba financijski participirati u uzdržavanju djece do kraja njihovog školovanja tj. dok sami ne počnu zarađivati. 
u konkretnom slučaju se treba vidjeti kakva je bila situacija u njihovom braku; da li je T. radila ili nije, da li je ulagala u stan, da li je možda dala neku svoju ušteđevinu....pa se onda na račun toga može eventualno tražiti da on njoj kupi stan ili plaća podstanarstvo ili nešto treće. nisam pravnik i ne znam, zato sam i rekla da se treba javiti netko tko je upućen i ko će je znati pravilno savjetovati.

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

> može li mi netko argumentirati zašto bi muž trebao egzistencijalno zbrinuti ženu nakon rastave? 
> 
> Kužim za djecu, mogu shvatiti i za period dok je žena na porodiljnom, ali nakon toga, nije mi jasno zašto bi žena trebala biti zbrinuta od strane muža... pa nek se sama brine za sebe, a o djeci neka brinu oboje...


pa ja vjerujem da se tu i radi o zenama koje nemaju svojih prihoda,tipa da je na porodiljnom ili da nije uopce radila vec bila domacica i brinula se o djeci i tom istom muzu koje je zeli ostaviti(ovdje sad nemislim na slucaj od toffifeee)
i isto tako vjerujem da ce malo koja zahtjevati takvo sta ako ima svoje prihode,naravno osim raspodjele zajedno stecene imovine

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

eto anki je imala brzu ruku   :Smile:

----------


## pepi

> može li mi netko argumentirati zašto bi muž trebao egzistencijalno zbrinuti ženu nakon rastave?


Iz obiteljskog zakona:

II. UZDRŽAVANJE BRAČNOG DRUGA

Članak 217.

Bračni drug koji nema dovoljno sredstava za život ili ih ne može ostvariti iz svoje imovine, a nije sposoban za rad ili se ne može zaposliti, ima pravo na uzdržavanje od svoga bračnog druga.

Članak 218.

(1) Bračni drug ima pravo podnijeti zahtjev za uzdržavanje do zaključenja glavne rasprave u parnici za razvod ili poništaj braka, na što ga je sud dužan upozoriti.

(2) Iznimno ako u parnici za razvod ili poništaj braka nije postavljen zahtjev za uzdržavanje, bivši bračni drug može tužbom tražiti uzdržavanje u roku od šest mjeseci od prestanka braka, ako su pretpostavke za uzdržavanje, predviđene u članku 217. ovoga Zakona, postojale u trenutku zaključenja glavne rasprave u parnici za razvod ili poništaj braka i trajale bez prestanka do zaklju*čenja glavne rasprave u parnici za uzdržavanje.

Članak 219.

Sud može odbiti zahtjev za uzdržavanje bračnog druga, ako bi uzdržavanje predstavljalo očitu nepravdu za drugog bračnog druga.

Članak 220.

(1) Sud može odlučiti da obveza uzdržavanja bračnog druga traje do godine dana, osobito kad je brak trajao kratko ili kad je tužitelj u mogućnosti u dogledno vrijeme na drugi način osigurati sredstva za život.

(2) U opravdanim slučajevima sud može produljiti obvezu uzdržavanja.

(3) Tužba za produljenje uzdržavanja može se podnijeti samo do isteka vremena za koje je uzdržavanje određeno.

Članak 221.

(1) Pravo na uzdržavanje prestaje kad razvedeni bračni drug ili bračni drug iz poništenog braka koji to pravo koristi sklopi novi brak.

(2) Pravo na uzdržavanje prestaje sudskom odlukom ako sud utvrdi da razvedeni bračni drug ili bračni drug iz poništenog braka koji to pravo koristi živi u izvanbračnoj zajednici ili da je postao nedostojan tog prava ili ako više ne postoji koja od pretpostavki iz članka 217. ovoga Zakona.

(3) Sud će odrediti da pravni učinak odluke o prestanku uzdržavanja iz stavka 2. ovoga članka nastaje prije njene pravomoćnosti, od dana kad su nastupile pretpostavke za prestanak uzdržavanja.

----------


## Nikiva

> Nikiva prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ali bazirat daljni život na principu ''kako čim bolje, više i jače njemu napakostit, opljačkat ga, sjeb... itd., je u najmanju ruku djetinjasto i jadno.
> 
> 
> pa nitko ni nije rekao da njena životna misija treba postati kako njemu napakostiti; ali imovinski odnosi su surova realnost; ne bude  tražila da je on uzdržava zato da bi njemu napakostila i da bi on mogao manje potrošiti na svoj provod, nego zato da ima od čega živjeti. i ona i djeca! pa žena nema riješeno stambeno pitanje, ne znam kaj je s poslom, ali u svakom slučaju još nekoliko mjeseci ništa, ima dvoje male djece, od kojih je jedno novorođenče, pitanje je koliko se fizički oporavila od poroda...ma da ne pričam dalje...
> 
> pomoći joj možemo tako da je oni koji se kuže upute gdje da potraži pravnu pomoć, da joj kažu na kaj ima pravo, oko čega se isplati gubiti energija, a oko čaga ne...a mi ostali je možemo saslušati (tj. pročitati), možemo joj poslati virtualnu podršku, mogu se javiti one koje su već prošle slično, da vidi da nije jedina i sama; i, ovisno o razvoju situacije, možemo otvoriti neki račun na koji možemo uplačivati neku lovu da ima dok se malo ne snađe.
> ...



očito nisi sve dobro pročitala..tu je bilo komentara u stilu ''uzmi mu sve'' itd.
ovo kaj si ti napisala je daleko drukčije od većine komentara na ovu temu.
a pravno, ona za sebe može tražiti uzdržavanje od strane b.m. ali samo ako dokaže da ona ne može raditi.to možda može biti ovaj period dok je beba jako mala, ali oni dok pokrenu rastavu braku i dok dođu do te faze gdje se rade takva potraživanja, proći će vrijeme, a tada beba više neće biti tako mala i u pravilu ako je ona sposobna za rad, teško da će dobiti uzdržavanje od bivšeg muža.osim ako on to svojevoljno želi, ali to je drugi par rukava.pri tom ne mislim na alimentaciju..
teško da ju svekar i svekrva mogu doslovno izbacit na ulicu, ali ja osobno ipak ne bi ostala u toj kući..ipak je to kuća roditelja ubm..
najbolje bi bilo da joj muž financira neko vrijeme stan, pa dok se žena ne snađe, odnosno ne stane na noge...tolko joj je ''dužan''

----------


## Loli

Da krenem od kraja: 
Obiteljski zakon, Članak 217.
Bračni drug koji nema dovoljno sredstava za život ili ih ne može ostvariti iz svoje imovine, a nije sposoban za rad ili se ne može zaposliti, ima *pravo na uzdržavanje od svoga bračnog druga*.
Članak 219.
Sud može odbiti zahtjev za uzdržavanje bračnog druga, ako bi uzdržavanje predstavljalo očitu nepravdu za drugog bračnog druga.

Članak 220.
(1) Sud može odlučiti da obveza uzdržavanja bračnog druga traje do godine dana, osobito kad je brak trajao kratko ili kad je tužitelj u mogućnosti u dogledno vrijeme na drugi način osigurati sredstva za život.
(2) U opravdanim slučajevima sud može produljiti obvezu uzdržavanja.


Što se tiče izbacivanja iz stana, on je vlasnik ali ti si posjednica i zakon te kao takvu štiti, što znači da te ne može izbacit samo tako. No, to je teorija. U praksi, kad se nađeš pred promijenjenom bravom i nemaš kud, i tri dana koliko traje postupak je puno. Ja bih na tvom mjestu svakako razgovarala s odvjetnikom.

----------


## Danka_

duzan je on puno vise.
duzan je biti odgovoran roditelj, a po ovome sto je ovdje izneseno, on to nije. 

pri tome ne mislim samo na odluku o odlasku iz braka u trenutku kada to cak niti zakon ne omogucava (!), nego prije svega na komentar o tome sto misli gdje bi ona I DJECA sad trebali zivjeti. 

razumijem da ne zeli zivjeti s njima, ali nacin na koji on radi promjene u zivotu sebican je: "ne zelim te vise gledati tu, idite zivjeti negdje drugdje, a ja cu ponovno biti slobodan".

naravno, moj komentar odnosi se samo na ono sto sam procitala da je t. napisala ovdje, ne znam drugu stranu.

----------


## Nikiva

> duzan je on puno vise.
> duzan je biti odgovoran roditelj, a po ovome sto je ovdje izneseno, on to nije. 
> 
> pri tome ne mislim samo na odluku o odlasku iz braka u trenutku kada to cak niti zakon ne omogucava (!), nego prije svega na komentar o tome sto misli gdje bi ona I DJECA sad trebali zivjeti. 
> 
> razumijem da ne zeli zivjeti s njima, ali nacin na koji on radi promjene u zivotu sebican je: "ne zelim te vise gledati tu, idite zivjeti negdje drugdje, a ja cu ponovno biti slobodan".
> 
> naravno, moj komentar odnosi se samo na ono sto sam procitala da je t. napisala ovdje, ne znam drugu stranu.



može ''izać iz braka'' ako se rastaju sporazumno ili ona pšokrene tužbu za rastavu..jedino ne može on predati tužbu dok beba ne napuni god dana.premda je po meni to notorna glupost s kojoj se u praksi ne dobiva ama baš ništa.
a uzdražavat će je samo ako dokaže da se ne može zaposliti ili nije sposobna za rad...a kao što sam već i rekla dok ona to pokrene, beba će već bita veća nego sad, pa teško da će to ostavriti..soim ako žena zaista NE MOŽE raditi

----------


## Danka_

nisam nigdje pisala nista o tome tko koga treba ili ne treba uzdrzavati. 

moj komentar odnosio se na njegovo misljenje o tome gdje bi ona i djeca trebali zivjeti, nakon NJEGOVE odluke o tome da ne zeli vise biti u braku s njom.

----------


## M&T

> može li mi netko argumentirati zašto bi muž trebao egzistencijalno zbrinuti ženu nakon rastave?


a može li meni netko argumentirati zašto baš uvijek (ili u velikom broju slučajeva) nakon rastave žena dobiva/uzima/vodi djecu sa sobom,
zašto se uvijek muški okrenu i odu i požele slobodu, a to naravno podrazumjeva "draga kad odeš povedi i djecu sa sobom"
 :?  :?  :?

----------


## vertex

> MMoover prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> može li mi netko argumentirati zašto bi muž trebao egzistencijalno zbrinuti ženu nakon rastave? 
> 
> 
> a može li meni netko argumentirati zašto baš uvijek (ili u velikom broju slučajeva) nakon rastave žena dobiva/uzima/vodi djecu sa sobom,
> zašto se uvijek muški okrenu i odu i požele slobodu, a to naravno podrazumjeva "draga kad odeš povedi i djecu sa sobom"
>  :?  :?  :?


Meni se čini da je to privilegija.

----------


## vertex

> Meni se čini da je to privilegija.


Mislim, dobiti djecu. Uvijek se pitam kako to ostaje netaknuto u borbi za ravnopravnost spolova.

----------


## Sirius Black

> a može li meni netko argumentirati zašto baš uvijek (ili u velikom broju slučajeva) nakon rastave žena dobiva/uzima/vodi djecu sa sobom,
> zašto se uvijek muški okrenu i odu i požele slobodu, a to naravno podrazumjeva "draga kad odeš povedi i djecu sa sobom"
>  :?  :?  :?


Zato jer u pravilu sud dodijeli dijete majci. Mojeg rođaka je ostavila žena kad je klinac imao 5 godina jer si je našla ljubavnika. Otac je imao kuću i dvorište gdje je dijete odraslo, a majka ga je odvela u mali podstanarski jednosobni stan gdje je živjela s ljubavnikom. On se borio da dobije dijete, ali nije imao nikakve šanse jer je ona majka. Eventualno da je bila neka alkoholičarka ili narkomanka, ili da je dokazano da se nesposobna brinuti za dijete, mali bi pripao ocu.

----------


## sofke

pravo ostaje netaknuto jer muškarci u pravilu nisu zainteresirani da se bakću s brigom oko djece..ovaj mali postotak koji je nije dovoljan da se stvari promjene

da su muškarci malo više zainteresiraniji za djecu, teško bi ih žene vidjele

koliko muškarce zanima roditeljstvo i djeca vidi se i po broju očeva koji ovdje postaju..da me se krivo ne shvati, nije da ih baš ne zanima, ali ih i ne zanima previše..ili toliko..ili na takav način..ja ne kažem da muškarci svoju djecu ne vole, ali ih će ih daleko više zainteresirati tema nogometa od teme djece, to iz iskustva

osim toga, ne može kuća i veliko dvorište biti (jedini) kriterij da dijete bude kod oca..sve to što se navodi su iznimke od pravila..pravilo je da djeca ostaju s majkom jer između ostalog očevi nisu spremni preuzeti toliku odgovornost i brigu na sebe

čak ih masa ne plati ni onu crkavicu od alimentacije pa di bi se još svakodnevno borili s obvezama s djecom

----------


## a zakaj

> pravilo je da djeca ostaju s majkom jer između ostalog očevi nisu spremni preuzeti toliku odgovornost i brigu na sebe


pa nije bas samo to...

zamisli na kakvu bi osudu okoline naisla zena koja bi svojevoljno pristala prepustiti srbnistvo nad djecom ocu.

----------


## Mercedes

> koliko muškarce zanima roditeljstvo i djeca vidi se i po broju očeva koji ovdje postaju..da me se krivo ne shvati, nije da ih baš ne zanima, ali ih i ne zanima previše..ili toliko..ili na takav način..ja ne kažem da muškarci svoju djecu ne vole, ali ih će ih daleko više zainteresirati tema nogometa od teme djece, to iz iskustva


Nevjerojatno koji komentari se ovdje mogu nać!!
A da se možda muškarci ne bave djecom dok žene ovdje čitaju i komentiraju probleme koji baš i nemaju puno veze sa djecom?
Pisanjem na forumu, što nam je zabava i gušt, je bavljenje djecom?! Hellouuuuu
Toffi-   :Love:

----------


## Sirius Black

> osim toga, ne može kuća i veliko dvorište biti (jedini) kriterij da dijete bude kod oca..sve to što se navodi su iznimke od pravila..pravilo je da djeca ostaju s majkom jer između ostalog očevi nisu spremni preuzeti toliku odgovornost i brigu na sebe
> 
> čak ih masa ne plati ni onu crkavicu od alimentacije pa di bi se još svakodnevno borili s obvezama s djecom


Pa i nije jedini kriterij, ali meni je bitno da se dijete ne izvlači iz okruženja na koje je naviklo i gdje mu je dobro i da se povlači po nekakvim podstanarskim rupama. 
Crkavicu? Ovaj moj rođak plaća 3.000,00 kn za klinca koji sad ima 12 god. i tu lovu mu mama ne stavlja na štednju nego troši i na drugo troje djece koju ima s novim mužem. Osim toga vodi ga na ljetovanje, svaki vikend su skupa pa idu na izlete, kupuje mu svašta da mali ne bi imao osjećaj da od tate ništa ne dobiva i sve ukupno potroši više od pol mjesečne plaće.

----------


## Danka_

nemojmo generalizirati, naravno da se odluka o dodjeli djece majci u vecini slucajeva ne moze uvijek pravdati razlogom da otac djecu ni ne zeli. 

ali cini mi se da u ovom slucaju (pokretacica teme i njen brak) nema govora o tome da otac zeli djecu. a bilo bi dobro vratiti se na temu.

----------


## sofke

da li će se TM (i naravno MM) radije igrati i crtati s djecom ili gledati utakmicu Lige prvaka..? 

najbanalniji slučaj, ali jedan do drugog rade obrazac ponašanja

otvori bilo koji forum i bilo koju temu pa da vidiš kako vrvi muškićima..ovdje ih posta ako desetak..meni je to indikativno koliko ih sve to skupa zanima i koliko energije troše na djecu..također, odi na roditeljski sastanak, dječju predstavu, pedijatrijsku ambulantu i vidjet ćeš uglavnom mame..oni idu ak mama ne može/nema vremena

e pa, ako se tako ponašaju u 'mirnodopsko' vrijeme, kad sve štima u obiteljskom okruženju, nije li čudno da im odjednom, ničim izazvan, poraste interes za svoju mladunčad i požele se, sasvim sami, brinuti o njih dvoje, troje ili koliko već..meni to nema veze s nikakvom okolinom

----------


## sofke

kaj se više ne smije ni pisati po forumu, gubljenje vremena? Treba kuhati zimnicu za obitelj umjesto toga?

----------


## Danka_

sofke, nisam ni pomislila nista slicno, samo mi se ucinilo da je rasprava o tome kako je nekim tatama nanesena nepravda jer nakon raskida sa zenom ne zive vise s djecom a htjeli bi, zapravo trljanje soli na ranu pokretacici topika. ciji muz upravo zeli da svi odu van iz stana u kojem trenutno zajedno zive da bi on mogao naci sebe

----------


## M&T

> M&T prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MMoover prvotno napisa
> ...


meni ne, jer kad realno promislim da se dalje majka koja nema riješeno stambeno pitanje mora misliti gdje će s djecom dalje živjeti, kako će ih od svoje prosječne hrvatske plaće prehraniti i obući i platiti sve režije (jer ko kaže da će otac plaćati alimentaciju), da će ta majka sama prolaziti bolesti, probleme, prilagodbe vrtića, učenje, pubertetske brige i ostalo što dolazi u paketu s djecom i njihovim godinama i razvojem......dok je otac slobodan, noćima mirno spava, brine jedino za sebe i koliko ima u njegovom trbuhu, a svaka večer može biti rezervirana za izlaske i provode, dok ista ta majka jedva možda ima vremena otići frizeru ako joj novčane mogućnosti uopće to dopuštaju :/ 

ja nisam razvedena, imam riješeno stambeno pitanje, financijski sam osigurana, ali sam isto sama s djecom pa znam što prolazim psihički, fizički, a i emotivno  :Sad:  

rado bi to svakom muškarcu prepustila, pa taman to bila i privilegija  :Nope:

----------


## stray_cat

> može li mi netko argumentirati zašto bi muž trebao egzistencijalno zbrinuti ženu nakon rastave? 
> 
> Kužim za djecu, mogu shvatiti i za period dok je žena na porodiljnom, ali nakon toga, nije mi jasno zašto bi žena trebala biti zbrinuta od strane muža... pa nek se sama brine za sebe, a o djeci neka brinu oboje...


pa u slucaju da je bila doma s djecom, nije isla jos rintati i na posao onda je zakon svugdje u svijetu jasan po tom pitanju

zemlja rvacka i vesela muska populacija pod normalno dozivljava da majka raspustenica siba na posao, juri doma i tamo puna snage nastavlja sa brigom o djeci, kuhanjem, spremanjem i slicnim ispunjavajucim aktivnostostima dok tuzni donator sperme trazi sebe i svoju srecu 

uostalom kuzim tvoju logiku, treba ju kaznit sto se dala oplodit od takvog idiota. ni zrna zita okupatoru, treba ju skup sa klincima hitit na cestu pa nek si slozi sator pod mostom pa ce je onda slikat za novine i postat ce slavna (recimo)

smjesna je ideja da ce se on brinut o djeci, pa u svim kombinacijama klinci nestaju skup s njom, on je u potrazi za srecom, klinci nisu u kombinaciji

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

> Crkavicu? Ovaj moj rođak plaća 3.000,00 kn za klinca koji sad ima 12 god. i tu lovu mu mama ne stavlja na štednju nego troši i na drugo troje djece koju ima s novim mužem. Osim toga vodi ga na ljetovanje, svaki vikend su skupa pa idu na izlete, kupuje mu svašta da mali ne bi imao osjećaj da od tate ništa ne dobiva i sve ukupno potroši više od pol mjesečne plaće.


mjesecna ili godisnja suma
ako je mjesecna mogu samo reci *vau* jer cak niti ja u zemlji austriji nemogu ni u snu dobiti takvu alimentaciju
a sta se ovog drugog dijela posta tice,najvise volim kad se neke osobe mijesaju tamo gdje im je najmanje mjesto i gdje su najmanje potrebne 
no odoh previse ot,a i postovi sve vise ovdje nemaju veze sa naslovnom temom

----------


## toffifeee

Vidim da je Moover započeo temu o zbrinjavanju "bivših žena"..
Ja niti ne tražim od njega da mene zbrinjava, imam zdrave i ruke i noge i uvijek sam bila uspješna u svom poslu i tako ću i kada završi porodiljski.
Mojoj djeci ništa neće faliti dok god mogu raditi, hvala Bogu još sam mlada(30). Trenutno sam kao zaposlena u našoj(on direktor) firmi i primam 1663,00kn porodiljski. Sa tim definitivno ne mogu plaćati stan, režije, hranu, pelene... i tu očekujem njegovu pomoć jer si nisam sama napravila djecu. 
A što se tiče "bakice i dedice" koje je danas obavijestio o razdvajanju, rekli su da ne dolazi u obzir da se on seli u podstanarstvo jer je on njihov sin, a djeca mogu ostati sa njim( kao da bi ih ja ostavila) a ja neka idem van..Toliko o dobrim bakama i dedama.
Gdje ću, šta ću, vidjet ću u pon. jer idem u centar za soc rad. Od nekuda moram početi...

----------


## MGrubi

sretno   :Love:

----------


## toffifeee

> majka raspustenica siba na posao, juri doma i tamo puna snage nastavlja sa brigom o djeci, kuhanjem, spremanjem i slicnim ispunjavajucim aktivnostostima dok tuzni donator sperme trazi sebe i svoju srecu 
> 
> 
> smjesna je ideja da ce se on brinut o djeci, pa u svim kombinacijama klinci nestaju skup s njom, on je u potrazi za srecom, klinci nisu u kombinaciji


slažem se

----------


## mikka

> A što se tiče "bakice i dedice" koje je danas obavijestio o razdvajanju, rekli su da ne dolazi u obzir da se on seli u podstanarstvo jer je on njihov sin, a djeca mogu ostati sa njim( kao da bi ih ja ostavila) a ja neka idem van..Toliko o dobrim bakama i dedama.


katastrofa. koji bilmezi.

znam da ih ti ne bi ostavila ni u ludilu, ali sta on kaze na to da ostane s djecom? (pretpostavljam tko bi se brinuo za njih dok on prozivljava "drugu mladost") (samo da ispoljim zlobu  :Grin: )

----------


## toffifeee

> katastrofa. koji bilmezi.
> 
> znam da ih ti ne bi ostavila ni u ludilu, ali sta on kaze na to da ostane s djecom? (pretpostavljam tko bi se brinuo za njih dok on prozivljava "drugu mladost") (samo da ispoljim zlobu )


njegov posao je preko cijelog dana skoro, a njergovi starci imaju 73 godine..

----------


## mikka

aha. a kaj oni misle, ko bi se brinuo o klincima da tebe nema?

----------


## iki

Kad je moj otac ostavio mene i mamu, ostale smo živjeti u stanu od njegovih roditelja, a moj otac je otišao (kod svoje fufe).
I to do mojih 7godina.
Moja baka (tatina mama), je tako odlučila. I nikad mu nije oprostila kaj je to napravio.
No to sad nije bitno, bitno je da ostaneš tu gdje jesi, barim do bebinih godinu dana.
Ako te "trpio" 6 godina, može još nekoliko mjeseci, a ako nemože, neka onda on ide.
Mislim, kako ćeš draga sa dvoje djece sad u selidbu i sl. stresove?
To nema smisla.
Molim te odi kod odvjetnika, ustvari ima li koja odvjetnica među nama, da jasno veli kaj je najbolje sa pravne strane?

Totalno se rastužim kad ovo sve čitam i strašno mi je žao   :Crying or Very sad:  .

----------


## Moover

Mičem se iz ove teme... lijep pozdrav svim pametnicama na temi, a tebi toffi (iskreno, bez ironije i cinizma) želim da rješiš ovo što bezbolnije...

----------


## thalia

> aha. a kaj oni misle, ko bi se brinuo o klincima da tebe nema?


ne misle ništa i nije im bitno. na stranu sad njih i njega, sad su bitni toffi i klinci.
ja ne želim da meni itko sudi pa tako neću niti ja, nego idemo s nečim krenuti. od jadanja i tračanja niš.

1. toffi, u kojem si gradu? i jel imaš ikoga od rodbine/prijatelja kome možeš otići na prvu ruku?

2. Nazovi BABE i pitaj njih šta da radiš:





> Besplatna telefonska linija 0800 200 144 je otvorena svakim radnim danam od 09:00 do 19:00 sati.
> 
> Pravnice su dežurne na savjetodavnom telefonu utorkom i četvrtkom od 17.00 do 19.00 sati i srijedom od 10.00 do 12.00 sati, a u preostalim terminima se javljaju aktivistice.


Brojevi i ostalo 

email: babe@babe.hr

tel / fax:    01 4662 606
Telefon za pravne savjete:
    01 4611 351
Besplatni SOS telefon:
    0800 200 14

2. Centar za direktnu zaštitu ljudskih prava, Križanićeva 1/III
10000 Zagreb, Croatia
tel/fax: +385 1 46 11 704
e-mail:
dphr@zamir.net

na stranu sad sve priče i ovo i ono, ali tebe mislim da nitko ne smije izbacit na cestu s ili bez dvoje male djece.

3. Žensko savjetovalište autonomne ženske kuće Zagreb,  0800-5544

ovo je na prvu ruku, ne znam hoće li ti itko pomoći na tim brojevima, ali barem da imaš nešto za krenuti.

----------


## Ana...

[quote="stray_cat
a vi drage moje sa djecom, sa kreditima, po mogucnosti sa vise djece i niko vas ne pita koliko ste sretne ili nesretne

zanimljiv je fenomen da svi ti kreteni koji odlutaju drugoj vodjeni pimpekom to odrade kad partnerica preuzme na sebe i klince i sve po kuci i onda naravno nema snage ni vremena za gospodina pimpeka i njegov krhki ego. zapravo, zena si je sama i kriva jer od klinaca vise nema vremena za njega, ko njega pita kako mu je... 

treba im dat da i oni skacu oko djece, da obavljaju svoje po kuci pa nece imat ni vremena ni snage za radit sranja
[/quote]
potpisujem od riječi do riječi. samo još nešto, ja bi se ipak borila za njeg ako zbog osvete. nekako ne bih imala petlje ostaviti ga a da mu prije toga ne zagorčam život! dobiti djete, prekrasno stvorenje i majci zadati takav šok, prebila bi ga!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## iki

Thalia super!
Toffi zovi i saznaj sva svoja prava.

----------


## Nikiva

[/quote]
potpisujem od riječi do riječi. samo još nešto, ja bi se ipak borila za njeg ako zbog osvete. nekako ne bih imala petlje ostaviti ga a da mu prije toga ne zagorčam život! dobiti djete, prekrasno stvorenje i majci zadati takav šok, prebila bi ga!  :Evil or Very Mad: [/quote]

blago djeci sa majkom koja tako razmišlja
u ovoj priči generalno svi napadate njega, ok.a da ona ovak postupa to bi bilo ok?  :? 
jbg, ni prvi ni zadnji koji se rastaju. sad treba misliti na klince.kako u ovoj situaciji napraviti najbolje za njih.
da ostanu živjeti zajedno, ne preporučam jer sumnjam da bi to moglo klapat, a da nebude isprepleteno sa puno nervoze, živaca, netrepeljivosti...
ne vjerujem da će ju muž IZBACITI iz kuće, ali mislim da je za sve njih najbolje da se odsele.

----------


## M&T

nikiva ne bi bilo ok ni da je ona tako postupila, i nije stvar u tome što je on muško, a mi smo sve od reda feministice, nego je stvar u razlogu zbog kojeg je napušta, i to nakon što je napravio i drugo dijete koje je tek mala mala beba....


i kako pak pobogu misliš da je najbolje da odsele??
zar nije lakše da ode jedan od njih a ne njih troje??
i zašto se njoj ne bi isto sviđala sloboda, pa nek ode ona a njemu ostavi djecu, ionako je njegov stan :/

----------


## toffifeee

Hvala za brojeve thalia. Zvala sam ali kao što sam i mislila vikendom ne rade. Zovem sve brojeve odmah u pon. 
I rekla sam mu da se ne selim sa djecom nikuda dok Stella ne napuni godinu dana. Ne mogu šokirati veće dijete sa odlaskom iz kuće, pitanjima a gdje je tata, prelaskom u novi vrtić...Bilo bi moralno od njega da se strpi još to vrijeme, jer ako je mogao me "trpiti" 6 god. onda se može zbog djece strpiti još malo.Sa svojim starcima nek riješava kako hoće, ne zanimaju me. Što se mene tiče, mislim da me onaj prvotni šok popušta, preživit ću..
A on... on me izluđuje sa svojim promijenama raspoloženja i stanja, od plakanja, milog gledanja u oči, do totalnog nereagiranja..Zbunjuje me, a ja nemam više snage za razumijevanje onoga šta mu se dešava u glavi.

----------


## toffifeee

Jedino što sam uspjela saznati od jedne rastavljene mame isto s dvoje djece, je to da ukoliko se obratim Hrv. odvjetničkoj komori kao samohrana majka dodjeljuju pro bono odvjetnika koji me onda zastupa. Vidjet ćemo šta ću saznati u pon. u svakom slučaju hvala za sve.

----------


## Zullu

Znas da bi se donio iole objektivan stav za tvoju situaciju, potrebno je mnogo vise detalja, ulaska u vasu zajednicku istoriju itd.  Mi ovde uostalom imamo samo tvoju stranu price i ona je naravno subjektivna i interpretirana licno. To je normalno, to mi svi radimo u slicnim situacijama,
Ja bih ti rekla nesto sasvim konkretno u ovom slucaju. Ne obracaj paznju i ne trosi energiju na svog muza u ovim momentima i ovom vremenu. Ustedi energiju za sebe i svoju djecu. Uvijek ce biti vremena da razmisljas o njemu i postavljas sebi hiljadu zasto, hiljadu zato. Pusti vrijeme neka tu odradi svoje. 
Jos jedna po meni jako bitna stvar. Posto tvoj muz inicira rastavljanje, a ne ti i posto nemas apsolutnu nikakvu podrsku ni od strane njegovih roditelja, ne stvaraj mu prepreke. Zeli da bude sam. Ok, nikakav problem. Ono sto zeli,  to ce i dobiti, ali neka se pobrine za to, da tebi i  djeci, nadje odgovarajuci, alternativan smjestaj, do momenta do kada ti ne budes u mogucnosti da pocnes raditi, zaradjivati i preuzeti djelomicno kontrolu nad svojim zivotom. Trenutno si u ovisnoj situaciji, ne svojom voljom i zasto bi sebi i djeci cinila gore, kako bi udovoljila njegovim zeljama, nedoumicama, krizama srednjih godina ili sta je vec, u to da ne ulazimo. 
Dakle, neka ti obezbjedi sve sto ti treba, kako bi njegovi prohtjevi bili ispunjeni. Ne dozvoli da ti i djeca ispastate vise nego potrebno. 
Pravno se posavjetuj, to trebas uraditi, o svojim pravima i mogucnostima, ali se ne opterecuj s tim, gdje ces i kako ces. Gospodin zeli slobodu, neka je plati.
Vrijeme ce proci, snaci ces se, otvorice se neke druge prilike i vrata, a njega pusti da krene putem koji je sam izabrao. Mozda jednog momenta ponovo dodje, ali tada ces ti vec biti sigurna i jaka.  :Smile: )

take care  :Smile:

----------


## toffifeee

*zullu*  :Love:

----------


## Nikiva

> nikiva ne bi bilo ok ni da je ona tako postupila, i nije stvar u tome što je on muško, a mi smo sve od reda feministice, nego je stvar u razlogu zbog kojeg je napušta, i to nakon što je napravio i drugo dijete koje je tek mala mala beba....
> 
> 
> i kako pak pobogu misliš da je najbolje da odsele??
> zar nije lakše da ode jedan od njih a ne njih troje??
> i zašto se njoj ne bi isto sviđala sloboda, pa nek ode ona a njemu ostavi djecu, ionako je njegov stan :/



niko ne veli da je to super, ali to je *ŽIVOT*.događa se svakodnevno tisućama ljudi.

po meni je razlog jedan od ispravnijih-*nema ljubavi*.ja sam svog bm napustila upravo iz tog razloga i kada nema ljubavi nema se tu šta popravljat, ispravljat ili čekat.to je samo produžavanje agonije.

pa naravno da je najbolje-oni žive u kući *njegovih roditelja* i očito je da tamo nisu ''poželjni''.i ako se moj muž doselio u kuću mojih roditelja,logično mi je da je i on napusti prilikom razvoda.
naravno da je lakše da ode jedan, ali oni ne žive u SVOJOJ kući, nego u kući njegovih roditelja.
pa ako se i njoj sviđa ta ''vrsta slobode'', neka ostavi djecu i ode..mislim kakve su to spike?   :Rolling Eyes:  
logično je da će djeca živjeti nakon razvoda da jednim roditeljem, ako ih mama ne želi nek ih ostavi tati.ja sam shvatila da ih mama želi i ne vidim ovakvim pričama ovdje mjesto.

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

naravno da je "logicno" da ce on ostati u kuci svojih roditelja a ne ona.
ali nemoze ocekivati da sa dvoje male djece se iseli istog momenta ako nema kuda.
ja barem mislim da se nikome od nas ne ostaje dobrovoljno u okruzenju u kojem nismo dobrodosli ako to nije bas prijeko potrebno......ali to je samo moje misljenje

----------


## M&T

> po meni je razlog jedan od ispravnijih-*nema ljubavi*.ja sam svog bm napustila upravo iz tog razloga i kada nema ljubavi nema se tu šta popravljat, ispravljat ili čekat.to je samo produžavanje agonije.


da, ali kad je nestalo ljubavi...ljubav ne nestaje preko noći, ili postoji veliki razlog zašto je nestalo ljubavi?? 

Nisi ti svog bm napustila jer si se jedno jutro probudila i svatila da ga ne voliš nego je ljubav prestala radi drugog puno većeg razloga.......
ali to je tema za neki drugi topic  :Taps:

----------


## ronin

prije svega *toffife* jedan virtualni zagrljaj
tek sad sam sve pročitala,slabo sam na netu ovih dana

ovako ja mislim 
najrazumniji savjet ti je dala Adio Mare

međutim,ono što bih  ja učinila na tvom mjestu,je naravno osim onog što već i sama poduzimaš,je da bih otišla iz te kuće.Smjesta.Ono,odmah.
Pokupila bih djecu i krhotine svog dostojanstva i otišla iz kuće gdje žive ljudi bez srca.
Fućkaj novi vrtić i okolinu,djeci najviše šteti baš OVA okolina u kojoj se sada nalaze-roditelji u nesređenoj situaciji,mama koja plače,tata koji ih više ne želi kod sebe-jer više od njih voli sebe,baka i deda iz pakla koji mamu bacaju van.Fuj ih bilo,fuj,fuj.

Mlada si i pametna žena,srediti ćeš svoj život i život svoje djece.Dovoljno su te,i previše ako se mene pita,gazili,tebe kao osobu,tvoje samopoštovanje,osobu kakva si postala,izgrađivala se,školovala-za koji đavao????Da te odbacuju kao krpu?
Oprosti na brutalnosti ,koliko god ti to bilo teško,moraš naučiti misliti,da MOŽEŠ sama,koliko si jaka tek ćeš otkriti.

Oglasnik u ruke i nađi sebi i djeci stan.Koji će naravno plaćati on dok si na porodiljnom ili dok ne nađeš posao koji će ti osigurati egzistenciju,a onda dogovorite alimentaciju kojom ćeš biti zadovoljna.

Preseli se,premjesti dijete u novi vrtić,gradi novi život.Bez njega,on vas ne zaslužuje.On je rekao da više ne želi taj brak,jasno i glasno,tu nema rasprave.

Želim ti svu sreću ovog svijeta.
I iako ti je to sad zadnje na pameti, želim ti da jednom  nađeš  nekoga kome ne da nećeš biti tek NEŠTO,već SVE na svijetu i više od toga.
Mlada si,cijeli je život pred tobom.

----------


## Loli

> Jedino što sam uspjela saznati od jedne rastavljene mame isto s dvoje djece, je to da ukoliko se obratim Hrv. odvjetničkoj komori kao samohrana majka dodjeljuju pro bono odvjetnika koji me onda zastupa. Vidjet ćemo šta ću saznati u pon. u svakom slučaju hvala za sve.


To ti vrijedi samo za postupak određivanja uzdržavanja  i ovrhe, ne za brakorazvodnu, smetanje posjeda ili nešto treće. Ali super je savjet da im se javiš i saznaš sve iz prve ruke.

----------


## Mirjana S.

> MMoover prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> može li mi netko argumentirati zašto bi muž trebao egzistencijalno zbrinuti ženu nakon rastave? 
> 
> 
> a može li meni netko argumentirati zašto baš uvijek (ili u velikom broju slučajeva) nakon rastave žena dobiva/uzima/vodi djecu sa sobom,
> zašto se uvijek muški okrenu i odu i požele slobodu, a to naravno podrazumjeva "draga kad odeš povedi i djecu sa sobom"
>  :?  :?  :?


Sram te bilo za ovo!!! Događa se to samo zato jer sudac ili sutkinja kaže Gospon dragi, djecu možete dobiti samo ako je majka alkoholičarka ili narkomanka. PROVJERENO! Ovako generalizirati,stvarno je primitivno i minorizira sve očeve koji brinu o svojoj djeci i nakon razvoda...Još jednom,sram te bilo!

Toffi, sjeti se piramide...prvo egzistencija!!! Ma, je.eš njegovu kuću i starce, tvoji će te primiti, makar dok se ne vratiš na posao i osiguraš si drugi smještaj. Imaš pravo na alimentaciju, na podjelu bračne stečevine, dj. doplatke kao samohrana majka, možda koju jednokratnu pomoć od CZSSa, o svemu se dobro upitaj. Na socijalce urlaj ako treba, radi se o tvojoj djeci i njihovim potrebama. I daj si vremena za osjećaje...Znam da je sad potreba za jadanjem neizmjerna,ali sve ovo ovdje napisano..uh...čak je i meni promatraču teško shvatiti tko sve izbacuje vlastite frustracije, a tko ti zaista želi pomoći.
MMoover, Zorana, pozdrav.

----------


## di_zg

toffi nadam se da si svakog dana sve jača i jača i da ćeš iz ove situacije izaći kao pobjednik.

nemrem vjerovat za njegove starce, to je stvarno odvratno da netko može i pomisliti da mama ostavi svoju bebu. Ali vjerovatno bi i moji svekar i svekrva slično reagirali. 
drži se i javljaj nam se   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Trina

M&T,čitajući tvoje postove,ja ponekad imam osjećaj da su ti djeca velik teret u životu.

----------


## M&T

> M&T,čitajući tvoje postove,ja ponekad imam osjećaj da su ti djeca velik teret u životu.


nisu mi teret nego me ljuti nepravda, a to mi je definitivno nepravda jer odgoj djece smatram najtežom i najodgovornijom stvari na svijetu pa me žalosti da se tako odgovorna stvar ostavi na jednoj osobi (a to obično bude majka jer majke ni ne pomisle ostavit djecu i pričat piz.... ) jer je druga poželila provat malo druge ženske i spavat do podne  :Evil or Very Mad:  




Mirjana S. ma da, stvarno se crvenim od srama  :Coffee:

----------


## Mirjana S.

Toliko o pameti i razumnom razmišljanju....Toffi,pa ti sad sama prosudi tko je ovu adresu izabrao za psihoterapiju...

----------


## AdioMare

Mirjana S. baš bi mi bilo zanimljivo čuti što se ti toliko nerviraš ovako rano u jutro?
M&T se ogradila rečenicom gdje kaže :"U velikom broju slučajeva..." - nema razloga da te toliko frustrira...

----------


## ronin

> Toliko o pameti i razumnom razmišljanju....Toffi,pa ti sad sama prosudi tko je ovu adresu izabrao za psihoterapiju...


Daj nemoj pretjerivati.Bezobrazna si.
Ljudi daju savjete,žele joj pomoći.Imaju dobre namjere,u to sam sigurna.

----------


## Joe

> prije svega *toffife* jedan virtualni zagrljaj
> tek sad sam sve pročitala,slabo sam na netu ovih dana
> 
> ovako ja mislim 
> najrazumniji savjet ti je dala Adio Mare
> 
> međutim,ono što bih  ja učinila na tvom mjestu,je naravno osim onog što već i sama poduzimaš,je da bih otišla iz te kuće.Smjesta.Ono,odmah.
> Pokupila bih djecu i krhotine svog dostojanstva i otišla iz kuće gdje žive ljudi bez srca.
> Fućkaj novi vrtić i okolinu,djeci najviše šteti baš OVA okolina u kojoj se sada nalaze-roditelji u nesređenoj situaciji,mama koja plače,tata koji ih više ne želi kod sebe-jer više od njih voli sebe,baka i deda iz pakla koji mamu bacaju van.Fuj ih bilo,fuj,fuj.
> ...


ronin, potpis do neba
bježi od tamo, izludit će te familija njegova

inače, toffi je u užasnoj situaciji, pa mislim da bi bilo lijepo od pojedinih forumaša da ne koriste ovaj njen topic za prepucavanje. krajnje je nepristojno. forum je velik, započnite novu temu.

----------


## zizi

> mislim da bi bilo lijepo od pojedinih forumaša da ne koriste ovaj njen topic za prepucavanje. krajnje je nepristojno. forum je velik, započnite novu temu.


Joe, potpisujem. 

Toffi  :Kiss:

----------


## toffifeee

Slažem se, nemojte se svađati, svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje. Ja sam samo tražila neke pravne savjete koji mi mogu pomoći da se dobro zbrinem za svoju djecu( stambeno i financijski) jer se ne kužim u zakon i prava mama sa djecom.
Tu hoću naglasiti da sam svoj topić otvorila pod Rodini pravni savjeti, ali me je netko prebacio u jednoroditeljske  :? 
Lagala bih kad bi rekla da ne želim poneku riječ utjehe, riječi da će sutra biti bolje, ali nemojte se prepucavati. Mislim da je svaki ovakav slučaj zaseban i poseban na svoj način.I naravno da imate različitih iskustava i pogleda na takve situacije. Stvarno sam zahvalna svakome tko se javio, pasala meni njihova mišljenja ili ne.
Moram reći da su mi neki postovi otvorili oči i razbudili me i da sam shvatila da moram prestati razmišljati dok sam još tu sa njim da će se predomisliti i reći "Oprosti, ne znam šta mi je bilo, ne želim vas izgubiti i neću vas ostaviti". Koliko čujem to se sve više i više dešava i postala je svakodnevnica u koju sam i ja ubačena ne svojom voljom, ali nije prvi niti posljednji..
Kao što vidite na mom avataru imam prekrasno, prelijepo dvoje djece koje sam si odabrala i krećem sa njima u daljnje pobjede, i neću se predati...

----------


## Joe

:Love:  
tu smo ako trebaš, virtualno a može i uživo  :Heart:

----------


## toffifeee

> tu smo ako trebaš, virtualno a može i uživo


može ,kada se smjestimo zovem sve na   :Coffee:

----------


## zizi

Toffi, bravo  :Heart:

----------


## MGrubi

> Kao što vidite na mom avataru imam prekrasno, prelijepo dvoje djece koje sam si odabrala i krećem sa njima u daljnje pobjede, i neću se predati...


  :Love:

----------


## ronin

Tako treba hrabra ženo.  :Heart:

----------


## tweety

> Tu hoću naglasiti da sam svoj topić otvorila pod Rodini pravni savjeti, ali me je netko prebacio u jednoroditeljske  :?


tko je ovo napravio? :shock:

----------


## sorciere

> toffifeee prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Tu hoću naglasiti da sam svoj topić otvorila pod Rodini pravni savjeti, ali me je netko prebacio u jednoroditeljske  :? 
> 
> 
> tko je ovo napravio? :shock:


pa moderatori, obzirom na komentare. a ni topik nije bio postavljen u smislu "molim pravni savjet za xx problem".

----------


## tweety

> tweety prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  toffifeee prvotno napisa
> ...


kako nije?
pitala je od kud da krene?
postavljajući to pitanje na pravnim savjetima nije htjela krenuti sa kolektivnim pljuvanjem po nekom, nego sa konkretnim savjetom od kud da krene.
zanima me po kojem ključu je prebačeno na jednoroditeljce. po naslovu?  :Mad:

----------


## sorciere

> Da li uopće mogu potražiti pomoć ovdje? U biti ne znam od kuda bih krenula, gdje je uopće početak u takvoj situaciji?


tweety - ovo je jako neodređeno. kakav  konkretni pravni savjet se tu traži? 

kako je krenulo - trebat će i podforum - razvodi...  :?

----------


## sorciere

pobjeglo mi   :Grin:  ...

i ja se slažem s tobom da na jednoroditeljskim ne bi trebale biti prijevare i razvodi...

----------


## tweety

žena ne zna što ju je snašlo.
nema pojma od kuda bi krenula, ipak, smjer je odredila odabirom podforuma.meni bi to bilo dosta.

----------


## AdioMare

> žena ne zna što ju je snašlo.
> nema pojma od kuda bi krenula, ipak, smjer je odredila odabirom podforuma.meni bi to bilo dosta.


Slažem se.

----------


## plavaa

> uostalom, moze li on uopce dobiti razvod braka dok dijete ne navrsi godinu dana zivota? (ako se nesto promijenilo, ispricavam se, ali znam da je to bila jedna od zapreka za tuzbu za razvod braka)


Ne moze, to sam ja vec napisala malim slovima u svom prvom postu, kao, diskretno.   :Embarassed:  

On ju ne moze tuziti za razvod braka, no mogu ga sporazumno podnijeti ako zele.

----------


## newa

Toffifee, pratim ovu temu već par dana i strašno mi je žao što moraš sve ovo proživljavati. Znam da ti nije lako jer sam i ja friško rastavljena.

Nadam se da ćeš od ovih silnih savjeta koje si dobila, izvući ono što je najbolje za tebe i tvoju djecu.
Nemoj samo gubiti živce jer imaš prekrasnu djecu koja te trebaju!
Šaljem vam jednu veliku pusu i zagrljaj i znaj da smo svi uz tebe i da ti želimo pomoći koliko možemo.

Pusa i čuvaj se!!!!!

----------


## MikiMama

> On tvrdi da je to tako od prvog dana, da ne osjeća prema meni "ONO NEŠTO". Da sam za njega savršena u svemu, u brizi oko djece, kuće, njega, sexa , svega, nikada se ne svađamo, da me voli ali ne na taj način...


  :Sad:  

Kad je MBM ovo meni rekao, već je bio u vezi s drugom! Kod nas je to bila umanjenica za "Ja odoh i nema šanse da me nagovoriš! A i žuri mi se ...". Skroz civilizirano.

Ne mogu ti pomoći pravno, ali možda pomogne ova informacija:
On je u obvezi alimentacije ne samo od donošenja presude, već i u nazad (nisam samo sigurna da li od momenta podnošenja razvoda ili od prestanka zajedničkog života). Probajte se temeljem toga dogovoriti oko nekog uzdržavanja, koje će se kasnije uračunati u alimentaciju. Možda i neki iznajmljeni stančić?

Znam neke koji su morali platiti alimentaciju i 3 godine unazad + kamata, mogu ti reći da je zanimljiva rata kredita koji sad otplaćuju...

Drži se,   :Love:  , znam da ti je teško.   :Heart:   Možda još ima nade ..?

----------


## Stea

Draga Toffe, štogod učinila, kojim god putem krenula nemoj se zatvoriti i misliti da si ostavljena i napuštena. Javi se, plači, zovi u pomoć. 

Moram priznati da cijeli vikend mislim o tebi i kako je to sve tužno. Zato, ako trebaš pomoć slobodno potraži. Vjerujem da bez obzira na komentare, žene i muškarci na ovom forumu su spremni pomoći... 

Sretno.  :Kiss:

----------


## maxovamama

Ovo je moj prvi post na ovu temu. Nadam se da se Toffi sabrala i krenula u ostvarivanje SVIH svojih prava i prava svoje djece.

Ovakve teme pomažu svima nama da shvatimo da na sve treba biti spreman. 

Svima Vama koji prolazite kroz takve ili slične krize, želim puno sreće i snage. A za muškarce, koji samo tako "shvate " da to nije to, nemam riječi. Nažalost, zbog djece, morate ostati u kontaktu.

----------


## mamma san

> toffifeee prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Tu hoću naglasiti da sam svoj topić otvorila pod Rodini pravni savjeti, ali me je netko prebacio u jednoroditeljske  :? 
> 
> 
> tko je ovo napravio? :shock:


Ja kao moderator na pravnim pitanjima, odmah nakon otvaranja, .   :Smile:   Jer, kako sam Toffifee obavijestila u pp, na ovom pdf-u mogla je naći na veću količinu pravnih i drugih savjeta za svoju situaciju nego na pdf-u Rodini pravni savjeti.

----------


## toffifeee

[/quote]

Ja kao moderator na pravnim pitanjima, odmah nakon otvaranja, .   :Smile:   Jer, kako sam Toffifee obavijestila u pp, na ovom pdf-u mogla je naći na veću količinu pravnih i drugih savjeta za svoju situaciju nego na pdf-u Rodini pravni savjeti.[/quote]

Nikakav pp ja nisam dobila, ali nema veze.

Evo svima koji prate moju priču i koji su se javili da kažem šta ima novo.
Uspjeli smo se dogovoriti na određeni iznos koji će mi plaćati do Stellinog prvog rođendana a nakon toga naravno alimentacija nakon razvoda braka. I istina je da on ne može tražiti razvod do prve god. života djeteta, ali ja mogu.
Ipak će biti čovjek pa će sa mnom u u Centar za soc. skrb potpisati nagodbu tj. ugovor o uzdržavanju djece koji su mi rekli je pravovaljan kao sudska odluka, samo puno brže nego sud. Tako da imamo termin u srijedu i tamo ćemo navesti iznos koji smo dogovorili da sam sa te strane kolko-tolko mirna.
A što se tiče stanovanja, selimo se!!!Tražim cijeli dan stan, ali bez uspjeha. Nastavljam potragu sutra ranom zorom. Isto tako svako veče razgovaramo o podijeli stvari. Počeo je sinoć cjepidlačiti,ali nedam se i ne dam svoju perilicu suđa   :Smile:

----------


## rokobj

:Love:   :Heart:  ,ne radim više obiteljsko,neka me netko ispravi,ali mislim da i ti imaš pravo na uzdržavanje

----------


## rokobj

suprug moje frendice ga je dobio,a noj su ostala djeca,naveo je da zbog hepatitisa b ne može radit,prije toga mu je dobrovoljno ostavila kuću i auto koje su zajedno stjecali

----------


## Pink-OS

Draga TOFFI jako m je žao što to moraš prolaziti,al vjeruj iz toga eš izaći samo još snažnija! slabo sam na forumu i iskreno sam se rastužila,na žalost život nekad ne ide kako bi mi htjeli!grli i ljubi ta dva svoja anđela!!! 
ako ti treba bilo kakva pomoć slobodno me pozovi!!! pusa

----------


## stray_cat

nemoj nista odlucivati i raditi prije nego sto debelo dobro iskristaliziras da li je to u tvoju korist i u korist djece

moze ti se dogoditi da ti smrad ne isplacuje lovu na vrijeme i nemam pojma da li imas rezervnu kombinaciju za smjestaj

u ovoj fazi mozda jos ima neki osjecaj krivice jer ste mu pred ocima, ali uskoro ce mu samo u glavi biti ideja kako da smanji troskove koej ima zbog vas i ocekuj cuda

pokusaj se fokusirati samo na pozitivno, nemoj se unistavati fantaziranjem o tome kako ce se on trgnuti i odluciti da ste mu sve na svijetu a pogotovo se nemoj trositi na fantaziranja o osveti

to malo energije sto imas trosi na pozitivne stvari, osjecat ces se bolje

jel trebas valerian, ja stizem u zagreb 4.10.

----------


## Anita-AZ

> nemoj nista odlucivati i raditi prije nego sto debelo dobro iskristaliziras da li je to u tvoju korist i u korist djece
> 
> moze ti se dogoditi da ti ne isplacuje lovu na vrijeme i nemam pojma da li imas rezervnu kombinaciju za smjestaj


Potpisujem i još jednom naglašavam da, svaki put kad je netko predložio da iznajmiš stan, pomislila sam na to kako ti on neće platiti iznajmljivanje.... (možda prvi put da,.. ali svakim slijedećim ćete se udaljavati... :/ )... u tom slučaju si gdje?

I ono najvažnije..   :Love:  , stalno mislim na tebe.

----------


## toffifeee

Zato i idemo sutra potpisati taj papir u Centar, kojim se on obvezuje na davanje mjesečnog iznosa i od kojeg ću imati za stan, režije i hranu.
Drugo mi ništa ne treba od njega i više mi ne može pružiti.

----------


## newa

Ajde, držim vam fige u srijedu....  :Love:

----------


## maxovamama

Ne znam, probajte nekako potpisati da ti daje unaprijed lovu za dva mjeseca ili tako nekako. 
Šta ćeš napraviti kada ti jedan mjesec kaže da baš i nema trenutno love? Šta ti znači papir sa socijalnog, ak ćeš morat van iz stana? Ne možeš njime ništa platiti.

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Šta ćeš napraviti kada ti jedan mjesec kaže da baš i nema trenutno love? Šta ti znači papir sa socijalnog, ak ćeš morat van iz stana? Ne možeš njime ništa platiti.


Da, upravo tako. Nažalost znam za masu takvih primjera.  :/

----------


## Zeko1

vidi ima li mogućnosti napraviti ustezanje od plaće. znači, ništa ti on ne daje nego mu određeni iznos sjedne čim dobije plaću i  bude uplačen na tvoj račun. kao da ima kredit

----------


## stray_cat

> maxovamama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Šta ćeš napraviti kada ti jedan mjesec kaže da baš i nema trenutno love? Šta ti znači papir sa socijalnog, ak ćeš morat van iz stana? Ne možeš njime ništa platiti.
> 
> 
> Da, upravo tako. Nažalost znam za masu takvih primjera.  :/


i ja. poznanicu je muz otjerao iz stana u kojem su zivili kad je bila trudna sa drugim klincem. ona ima MS i nije radila plus sto su oboje stranci. dok su jos sluzbeno bili skupa kupljena je kuca di je ona uselila sa klincima kao da djeca budu blize tati jer je ona iz njemacke ali ni 2 godine od tad on joj prijeti da se izgubi iz NJEGOVE kuce

ne vjeruj mu nista, njemu ni taj papir koj je potpisao kad ste se vjencali ne znaci nista

trazi da na neki nacin budes zasticena (nemam pojma kako jer dok ces se ti natezat sa njim po sudu ti i djeca morate od neceg ziviti i morate negdje spavati)

----------


## Anita-AZ

Obavezno mora biti direktno sjedanje na plaću, bez toga se ja ne bi ni mrdnula s malom bebom u nesiguran prostor.

No, kažeš da je on direktor svoje firme (ako nisam nešto pobrkala)? Vjerujem da su moguće svakojake peripetije u papirologiji  :/ ... može si dati otkaz i ne imati prihode na račun koji je u ugovoru i .. ma ne znam.

Sad sam vrlo negativna i skeptična. Možda do takvih stvari u tvojem slučaju neće doći. Nadam se da neće.

----------


## ronin

toffi a ona opcija koju sam ti spomenula sa ugovorom ovjerenim kod bilježnika?
jel bi te to osiguralo?

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

men zanima nesto,ne znam jel sam te krivo shvatila.vi ste radili zajedno u toj "vasoj" firmi ili?
ako je tako sta ce biti sa tvojim poslom nakon porodiljnog?

----------


## paci

> Zato i idemo sutra potpisati taj papir u Centar, kojim se on obvezuje na davanje mjesečnog iznosa i od kojeg ću imati za stan, režije i hranu.
> Drugo mi ništa ne treba od njega i više mi ne može pružiti.


na žalost, ovo potpisivanje svodi se isključivo na njegovu dobru volju, znam iz iskustva iz najbliže okoline koja btw nije htjela čuti niti jedan dobronamjeran savjet jer ipak je on otac njezina djeteta  :Rolling Eyes:  

draga, hitno nađi odvjetnika specijaliziranog za razvode, znači do sutra, NE POTPISUJ NIŠTA I NE PRISTAJ NA NIŠTA BEZ ODVJETNIKA!

puno  :Love:  i želim ti da se što brže i lakše iskobeljaš iz ovoga.

----------


## aurora8

> NE POTPISUJ NIŠTA I NE PRISTAJ NA NIŠTA BEZ ODVJETNIKA!


potpisujem, obavezno se posavjetuj s odvjetnikom

 i toffifeee   :Heart:   :Love:   :Sad:

----------


## rokobj

probaj tražit privremenu mjeru na plaći,njegovoj,do pravomoćne odluke suda

----------


## Mirjana S.

> toffi a ona opcija koju sam ti spomenula sa ugovorom ovjerenim kod bilježnika?
> jel bi te to osiguralo?


Imala sam nešt slično,nekakvo dugovanje...uglavnom,kad samo ovjeriš potpise na svom nekakvom sporazumu da bi prisilno naplatila potraživanje moraš na sud jer onda tek odlukom suda nastaje ovršna isprava. Radije objasni jav. bilježniku što u stvari želiš (tzv. solemniziranu privatnu ispravu sa klauzulom ovršnosti), to je puno sigurnije i u tom se slučaju odmah sjeda na plaću,bez suda.

----------


## neva

Draga toffi tako mi je žao što ti se sve ovo desilo  :Love:  
Želim ti puno sreće i snage

----------


## toffifeee

imam dogovoren termin kod odvjetnice koju sam kao preporuku dobila od ženske na tel. ženske savj.autonom. kuće(hvala thalii na br.tel)
E sad sam u dilemi jer ujutro idemo u Centar potpisati tu nagodbu o uzdržavanju djece(koja ima istu važnost kao i sudska presuda) na kojoj će biti naveden iznos, a tek u petak imam kod odvjetnice. Šta ak se zeznem  :? 
Isto tako sam saznala da smo pola-pola vlasnici firme jer je osnovana u braku. Ja sam prijavljena kao radnik u toj firmi i to na minimalac.

----------


## rokobj

sve stečeno u braku,tu je i firma,njena dobit i imovina dijelite po pola

----------


## rokobj

ne želim te plašiti,ali da li je on sad sposoban tebi u inat tražiti skrb nad djecom ili na nagovor svojih?
ako je,osiguraj im stambeni prostor prije suda,imaj spreman odgovor na to kako ćeš se financijski brinuti za djecu,nađi odgovor za sve tzv njegove bolje uvjete
drži se i neboj se  :Kiss:

----------


## paci

> imam dogovoren termin kod odvjetnice koju sam kao preporuku dobila od ženske na tel. ženske savj.autonom. kuće(hvala thalii na br.tel)
> E sad sam u dilemi jer ujutro idemo u Centar potpisati tu nagodbu o uzdržavanju djece(koja ima istu važnost kao i sudska presuda) na kojoj će biti naveden iznos, a tek u petak imam kod odvjetnice. Šta ak se zeznem  :? 
> Isto tako sam saznala da smo pola-pola vlasnici firme jer je osnovana u braku. Ja sam prijavljena kao radnik u toj firmi i to na minimalac.


ti možeš sutra sve poslušati, ali ne moraš ništa potpisati i nemoj ništa potpisati. trebala bi i tamo doći sa odvjetnicom, na kraju krajeva možeš uzeti papire i reći da ćeš ili sa odvjetnicom doći ili sama nakon konzultacija s njom npr idući tjedan. moj slučaj o kojem sam pisala se upravo na tom ročištu u Centru zblesirao tj. zblesirala i potpisala je neke stvari koje ne bi da nije bila sama i da nije bila u tako emotivno slomljena. to su i njoj rekli - da ima istu važnost kao sudska presuda - ali se još uvijek njemu ništa ne usteže od plaće već on dobrovoljno plaća tamo dogovoreni (nebulozni) iznos. molim te, NE SRLJAJ. 

nije samo firma pola-pola, sve što ste stekli je pola-pola, od obične čaše na dalje do dobitka na lotu. samo ono što je bilo tko od vas naslijedio tijekom braka ne spada u bračnu stečevinu.

----------


## rokobj

još nešto sam se sjetila,pazi da ne posakriva imovinu prije podjele stečevine iz braka,prepiše na starce ili ko zna koga,osiguraj se prije nego odeš odvjetnici,u gruntovnici izvadi izvatke zasve na njegovo ime i stavi zabranu do pravomoćne odluke

----------


## tweety

stvarno bi voljeva da ti se javi neka pravnica.
ja ću ti reći onako laički kako sam ja pohvatala stvari.
Vi se možete dogovoriti i potpisati taj dogovor u czss. Kad kažu da ima istu važnost kao sudska presuda, pretpostavljam da misle na to da potpisujete da se oboje slažete sa iznosom, tj. pdogovorom, jer u dogovor spada i viđanje djece i da se nećete žaliti.
Sudska presuda kao niti ovaj dogovor ti ne jamče automatsku isplatu, već je to stvar njegove dobre volje.
Tužbom za ovrhu (valjda se tako kaže) ili potpisivanjem onog što su cure spomenule kod javnog bilježnika, osigurava se automatsko sjedanje na plaću.

Ipak, voljela bi da ovo potvrde pravnice/ci.

----------


## rokobj

u slučaju ne plaćanja alimentacije mora se prvo pokrenuti kazneni postupak pa kad on bude pravomoćan sve dalje,prije toga nema ovrhe
dogovori skidanje s plaće jer je lakše dokazivo i jednom i drugom,ali uz rastavu podnesi tužbu za podjelu bračne stečevine da ti ono što ste stjecali ne ode pred nosom

----------


## rokobj

u svakom slučaju traži donošenje privremene mjere za osiguranje svojih potraživanja

----------


## plavaa

> Isto tako sam saznala da smo pola-pola vlasnici firme jer je osnovana u braku. Ja sam prijavljena kao radnik u toj firmi i to na minimalac.


Tocno, firma spada pod bracnu stecevinu. Vi ste suvlasnici svega sto ste stekli u braku.

To je imovina koju su bracni drugovi stekli radom za vrijeme trajanja braka, ili pak potjece od imovine stecene radom. Tu spadaju i imovinska korist od autorskih i autorskom pravu srodnih prava i dobitak od igara na srecu (on dobije na lotu - to je isto bracna stecevina!)

Ona se racuna od dana kad je brak sklopljen, do prekida bracne zajednice (pazi, ne i braka). Za postojanje bracne zajednice bitna je vasa volja da vi zivite kao bracni par - koju sad vise nemate, iako ste sluzbeno jos u braku.

Bracnu stecevinu mozete sporazumno podijeliti tako sto cete potpisati ugovor o razvrgnucu bracne stecevine u kojem cete odrediti sto ide kome, ili u sudskom postupku (izvanparnicni postupak) ako se ne mozete dogovoriti kako podlijeliti imovinu.

----------


## tweety

> u slučaju ne plaćanja alimentacije mora se prvo pokrenuti kazneni postupak


rokobj, jesi li sigurna da je ovo istina. mislim da se može, ali ne i mora.

----------


## toffifeee

rokobj- on jedva čeka da se riješi i mene i djece kako bi bio nesputan i "ponovno dečko bez obaveza" tako da sumnjam da će tražiti skrb nad njima. A starcima ionako moja djeca nisu bila važna nikada( Stellu je došla vidjeti jedanput- dan kada smo došle iz rodilišta) bez obzira što živimo kat iznad njih. 

Iskreno, zbunjena sam totalno sa svim tim pravima i zakonima i mislim da ništa neću niti poduzimati do petka kada razgovaram sa odvjetnicom. On mi stalno govori da mu vjerujem, da je i on ipak čovjek, da niti on ne želi da djeci bilo šta nedostaje (žalosno što misli da će im financijski nadoknaditi tatu) i da želi da se za sve sporazumno dogovorimo.
U jednu ruku mu vjerujem jer smo ipak skupa 6 god., a u drugu: vjerovala sam mu i gdje sam sada?!

----------


## Loryblue

> rokobj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> u slučaju ne plaćanja alimentacije mora se prvo pokrenuti kazneni postupak
> 
> 
> rokobj, jesi li sigurna da je ovo istina. mislim da se može, ali ne i mora.


mislim da mora, jer na osnovu čega će sud odraditi postupak i donijeti rješenje o eventualnoj ovsi. a ako ne plaća alimentaciju mora mu netko, u ovom slučaju sud, "zajašit" na plaću ne bi li počeo s isplatom.

----------


## toffifeee

> tweety prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  rokobj prvotno napisa
> ...



I tu su žene zakinute, jer se on može prijaviti na minimalac i od toga alimentacije dobijem 25-30 %. 

Vidim da će možda početi raditi probleme kada svi naši "dogovori" pređu u stvarnost, jer sam mu rekla da krstitke ostaju po planu u 10 mj. a on je iskomentirao u stilu da trebamo platiti po pola ?! (mislim na ručak za kumove i obitelj)

----------


## plavaa

> I tu su žene zakinute, jer se on može prijaviti na minimalac i od toga alimentacije dobijem 25-30 %.


U slucajevima u kojima si otac moze sam odrediti minimalac placu da izbjegne veliku alimentaciju, a onda jos ekstra isplacivati vise kasnije, kao sto je tvoj - otac vlasnik firme, sud moze odrediti fiksni iznos koji otac treba placati, ne postotak.

----------


## Saki79

*toffifeee*  :Love:

----------


## Zullu

Budi maximalno nepovjerljiva i oprezna, ali mu ne daj do znanja da to vidi. Ako ispadne fer na kraju, dobro i jeste, ako ne, u ovom slucaju ti bi svakako poduzela sve mjere predostroznosti ionako. 
Imas odgovornost za djecu, to nemoj zaboraviti nikada i nedaj emocijama prema njemu da te tu ometu. 

Nadam se da ce sve ispasti ok za tebe.  :Smile:

----------


## stray_cat

ja samo brijem, ali imam osjecaj da ce on mozda par puta i isplatiti dogovoreno, dok se jos osjeca krivim ali doci ce mu u jednom trenu da bi on ipak SVOJU lovu trosio na zanimljivije stvari umjesto na neku tamo djecu

roditeljski instinkti nisu kod svih ljudi automatski prisutni sami po sebi i bojim se da ce kod tvog oploditelja biti u igri "daleko od ociju daleko od srca" pa ako nisi u stanju sama stvarno zastiti sebe i djecu uzmi odvjetnicu

mislim da su ti krstitke u ovom trenu stvarno besmislen detalj

da li imas pravo na pola firme posto je on vlasnik (ili sam sve pomjesala...)

----------


## plavaa

> da li imas pravo na pola firme posto je on vlasnik (ili sam sve pomjesala...)


Vec sam rekla da ima, ovdje. 

Ne svidja mi se ovo omalovazavanje i vrijedjanje, nazivanje njezinog muza "oploditeljem".  :/ Da, jebiga, grozno je to da ju je prevario i da se sad rastaju ... ali on je jos uvijek njezin muz i otac njezine djece. On je jos uvijek netko koga voli, ili netko koga je voljela. Meni je ta cinjenica, iz postovanja prema Toffifeee i njezinim osjecajima, dovoljna da ga ne vrijedjam.

----------


## plavaa

I eto, prvi put sam cenzurirana na forumu.   :Grin:  

Ta "(gruba rijec)" je bila hebiga. Nisam ni znala da ce ju cenzurirati.

----------


## Stea

> On mi stalno govori da mu vjerujem, da je i on ipak čovjek, da niti on ne želi da djeci bilo šta nedostaje (žalosno što misli da će im financijski nadoknaditi tatu) i da želi da se za sve sporazumno dogovorimo.


NE, NE, NE, NE.... ovaj dio je posebno osjetljiv. Sporazumno se  mogu dogovoriti tvoj i njegov odvjetnik. Ne vjeruj nikom drugom nego svom odvjetniku. Pazi, sada postavljaš temelje i štitiš svoja prava i prava djece. Poslije ti može biti žao. Zaboravi na osjećaje! (bila sam tamo)

----------


## paci

> toffifeee prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> On mi stalno govori da mu vjerujem, da je i on ipak čovjek, da niti on ne želi da djeci bilo šta nedostaje (žalosno što misli da će im financijski nadoknaditi tatu) i da želi da se za sve sporazumno dogovorimo.
> 
> 
> NE, NE, NE, NE.... ovaj dio je posebno osjetljiv. Sporazumno se  mogu dogovoriti tvoj i njegov odvjetnik. Ne vjeruj nikom drugom nego svom odvjetniku. Pazi, sada postavljaš temelje i štitiš svoja prava i prava djece. Poslije ti može biti žao. Zaboravi na osjećaje! (bila sam tamo)


DEBELI potpis!
Budi jako, jako, jako oprezna, još jednom - na ništa ne pristaj bez odvjetnice  :Love:

----------


## jassi

potpisujem...dogovorno neka se stavi sve na papir i to je to. nemoj da kasnije zalis i bude ti krivo. ne zbog sebe nego malisana

----------


## Stea

Mirno sjedni nad papirom i sve popiši. Što si donijela u brak, što je on donio u brak, jeste li ulagali u prostor (i to se računa bez obzira što je kuća njegovih roditelja) i koliko, koliko vrijede sve nekretnine i pokretnine (računaj cifru koliko bi dobila ako bi se to sada prodavalo). I to zajedničko fino podijeli na pola. Ako trebaš seliti ili odustati od prava vlasništva nad firmom onda ti treba isplatiti polovicu. I dalje, odredi najveći iznos alimentacije za koji smatraš da je realan. 

Nikako ne potpisuj neke papire koje je složio njegov "objektivan" odvjetnik. Svoj popis lijepo ponesi sa sobom na razgovor kod svog odvjetnika i postavi temelje za pregovor. Dalje sve radi tvoj odvjetnik. Taj popis ne smije biti tema razgovora između tebe i njega. Ako nešto prigovori, reci nek se obrati tvom odvjetniku i gotovo. 

Malo zamisli svoju situaciju za dvije do tri godine. Škola, vrtić, slobodne aktivnosti, odjeća, ljetovanje za djecu... Troškovi su iz godine u godinu sve veći! 

Ako treba, možemo se naći na kavi!   :Love:

----------


## toffifeee

Šta ima novo? Ništa i svašta...
Čekam razgovor sutra sa odvjetnicom i nadam se da će sve proći ok. On je bio danas kod knjigovođe koji mu je rekao da nema smisla da tražim svoju polovicu firme jer on jedini doprinosi u tu firmu, znači on jedini radi trenutno, pa ako on prestane raditi( što je suludo) nema niti zarade pa nemamo ništa niti dijeliti  :? 
I da iznos koji mi je rekao da će plaćati svaki mjesec da imam za stan, režije i hranu, ne bi niti jedan sud odredio, jer se gleda njegova plaća, a ne zarada tvrtke. Nema veze, sve će to meni moja odvjetnica sutra po zakonu objasniti, pa ću vam prenijeti, možda još nekome pomogne..
Inače odnosi su napeti, teško mi je samo gledati kako provodi i ovo malo vremena što je sa djecom( cca 1 sat) kao da hoće iskorititi preostalo vrijeme dok smo zajedno u kući, jer kasnije neće imati vremena. Ali fokusirala sam se na moja dva zlata i kako da to što bezbolnije prođu kraj mene, jer im ne želim pokazati svoju bol.
Bili smo jučer na razgovoru u vrtiću i dobili savjet kako da kažemo sinu. Rekla je tri stvari koje su najbitnije: reći mu  da se mama i tata više ne vole i da nećemo više živjeti skupa, reći mu da nije on kriv za to, reći mu da ga i mama i tata i dalje vole i ohrabrivati ga da razgovara kako se osjeća.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## **mial**

draga toffifeee šaljem ti puno vibrica da imaš što više snage za sebe i svoje   :Saint:  . želim ti od srca da to što prije završi i što bezbolnije da možete poćeti samostalno i smireno živjeti. Drži se!
 :Heart:   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
 :Kiss:   tvojim   :Saint:

----------


## tweety

> reći mu  da se mama i tata više ne vole i da nećemo više živjeti skupa, reći mu da nije on kriv za to, reći mu da ga i mama i tata i dalje vole


meni nije jasno zašto bi se djetetu eksplicite moralo reći da se tata i mama više ne vole. :? 
jesi li pitala zašto baš tako izravno. Meni se čini da bi se to nekako nježnije moglo reći.

drugo mi nije jasno zašto bi mu se moralo reći da ono nije krivo.zašto bi dijete uopće pomislio da je ono krivo. naravno da ćeš mu to reći ako pita da li je on kriv, ali govoriti to, a dijete niti nije u toj dilemi mi je bez veze.

zanima me kakve su savjete od stručnjaka dobivale druge cure u istoj situaciji.

----------


## Lutonjica

> drugo mi nije jasno zašto bi mu se moralo reći da ono nije krivo.zašto bi dijete uopće pomislio da je ono krivo. naravno da ćeš mu to reći ako pita da li je on kriv, ali govoriti to, a dijete niti nije u toj dilemi mi je bez veze.


zato što djeca redovito to misle. da su bili zločesti pa je tata otišao. ili da su se mama i tata zbog njega posvađali. i sl. 
fran to ne misli jer ste vi od rođenja jednoroditeljska, ali ovdje se radi o djetetu koje je živjelo zajedno s mamom i tatom.

----------


## Stea

Samo da kažemo djeci zajedno (što nismo bili u stanju izvesti) i onda sam rekla sama. I ostala iznenađena kako ih sve to nije totalno ubediralo jer su skužili da se nešto dešava. Od tada mislim kako djecu ne treba podcjenjivati.... 

E da.... kaj je knjigovođa odvjetnik? Ma daaaj.... samo se dobro pripremi za razgovor s odvjetnicom. Sve lijepo popiši što imate i ona će ti reći dalje. Firma i te kako ima neku tržišnu vrijednost.... Samo sve reci odvjetnici  - činjenice.   :Love:

----------


## toffifeee

Naravno da se treba izraziti jezikom koje dijete razumije, sukladno sa njegovom dobi. Djeca predškolske dobi vide sebe kao središte događanja i sve se vrti oko njih. Zato ih može mučiti krivnja da je nešto što su oni učinili dovelo do razvoda roditelja.

----------


## plavaa

Moja je frendica isto htjela reci zajedno s muzem, no na kraju je morala sama. Dijete je to skroz dobro bilo prihvatilo, tata ide ziviti baki i on ce ga viditi za vikend i ide kod bake i tate. Cak je pomogao pakirati tatu, bez ikakvih dodatnih pitanja ili placa. 

(Malecki ima skoro 5 godina)

----------


## tweety

što se tiče određivanja alimentacije prema plaći, u mom slučaju sutkinja je uzela u obzir to da je On prijavljen na minimalni iznos i da se to kompenzira nepostojećim putovanjima (odnosno dnevnicama za njih).
Naravno odvjetnica je morala navesti usporedne primjere iz naše struke (vezane uz visinu plaće), način života (stan,auto....sve što prikazuje da mu je standard veći od onog što bi si mogao priuštiti primanjima koje je naveo).

Puno puta sam na različitim temama na pisala da jako vjerujem u stručnjake, pa tako i ovaj put mislim da će ti odvjetnica biti najbolji "prijatelj" u ovoj situaciji.

----------


## toffifeee

> što se tiče određivanja alimentacije prema plaći, u mom slučaju sutkinja je uzela u obzir to da je On prijavljen na minimalni iznos i da se to kompenzira nepostojećim putovanjima (odnosno dnevnicama za njih).
> Naravno odvjetnica je morala navesti usporedne primjere iz naše struke (vezane uz visinu plaće), način života (stan,auto....sve što prikazuje da mu je standard veći od onog što bi si mogao priuštiti primanjima koje je naveo).
> 
> Puno puta sam na različitim temama na pisala da jako vjerujem u stručnjake, pa tako i ovaj put mislim da će ti odvjetnica biti najbolji "prijatelj" u ovoj situaciji.


to i ja mislim, a da li je sud prihvatio to?

----------


## toffifeee

tweety imaš pp

----------


## tweety

> drugo mi nije jasno zašto bi mu se moralo reći da ono nije krivo.zašto bi dijete uopće pomislio da je ono krivo. naravno da ćeš mu to reći ako pita da li je on kriv, ali govoriti to, a dijete niti nije u toj dilemi mi je bez veze.
> 			
> 		
> 
> zato što djeca redovito to misle. da su bili zločesti pa je tata otišao. ili da su se mama i tata zbog njega posvađali. i sl. 
> fran to ne misli jer ste vi od rođenja jednoroditeljska, ali ovdje se radi o djetetu koje je živjelo zajedno s mamom i tatom.


mmm ma kužim ja to, ali zašto muto govoriti ako to nije niti pitao?

lut, a što misliš o oveme da se mama i tata više ne vole. meni to zvuči nekako prehladno i konačno. uostalom, kad se stvari malo smire, obitelj uđe u kolotečinu sa susretima, alimetacijama, novim partnerima i stvori se ok atmosfera (bar se nadam da će tako biti) opet će se osjetiti neka vrsta ljubavi. sigurno ne ona vrsta koja je stvorila dvoje djece, ali ...poštovanje/uvažavanje i to je neka vrsta osjećaja, koje teško da ćeš osjećati prema nekom koga ne voliš........ma znaš što hoću reći.

----------


## Danka_

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zato što djeca redovito to misle. da su bili zločesti pa je tata otišao. ili da su se mama i tata zbog njega posvađali. i sl. 
> fran to ne misli jer ste vi od rođenja jednoroditeljska, ali ovdje se radi o djetetu koje je živjelo zajedno s mamom i tatom.
> 
> 
> mmm ma kužim ja to, ali zašto muto govoriti ako to nije niti pitao?


uf, pa obicno se ne usude pitati, upravo zbog prisutnog osjecaja krivnje. vazno je razuvjeriti ih da nisu ni na koji nacin doprinijeli raspadu, jer ce inace imati o sebi lose misljenje. sto ce onda utjecati na razinu samosvijesti i sigurnosti u sebe...i tako dalje. 

toffi, drzi se.   :Heart:

----------


## Lutonjica

> obicno se ne usude pitati, upravo zbog prisutnog osjecaja krivnje


da

ovo da se ne vole, tu se slažem s tobom, tweety. ne bih to tako rekla  :/ 

sorry kaj sam stalno kratka, marge je totalno propuzala i ništa ju ne može zaustaviti

----------


## tweety

> obicno se ne usude pitati, upravo zbog prisutnog osjecaja krivnje
> 			
> 		
> 
> da


ahaa

----------


## ivaa

toffi draga, cure su ti sve rekle,
ja ti šaljem smao jedan virtualni   :Love:   i želim ti puno puno snage da preživiš tu situaciju...

----------


## anny42

Toffie,
samo jedan  :Love:  podrške. Mislim na tebe, drž se.

----------


## iki

> . On mi stalno govori da mu vjerujem, da je i on ipak čovjek, da niti on ne želi da djeci bilo šta nedostaje (žalosno što misli da će im financijski nadoknaditi tatu) i da želi da se za sve sporazumno dogovorimo.


Ovo je moj otac govorio mojoj mami kad nas je ostavljao.
Kaže mama da pamti rečenicu "...mojoj ribici ništa neće nedostajati..".
Naravno nakon 2god. završio je na sudu zbog neplaćanja alimentacije.
Ne vjeruj, ne vjeruj ništa nego se osiguraj na sve moguće načine, pa ak ispadne dobro, super.
Svaki dan ti prije spavanja pošaljem par lijepi misli, budi hrabra, bit će sve u redu!

----------


## zizi

> meni nije jasno zašto bi se djetetu eksplicite moralo reći da se tata i mama više ne vole.  
> jesi li pitala zašto baš tako izravno. Meni se čini da bi se to nekako nježnije moglo reći.


Mi smo Luki rekli da se tata i mam više ne vole kao muž i žena, nego samo kao prijatelji i da više nećemo živjeti zajedno, ali njega jako volimo i uvijek ćemo ga voljeti.

Kad vidim da je tužan pokušam pričati s njim i vidjeti što ga muči. Tako mi je jednom rekao da je tužan jer smo se mi prestali voljeti i tako ćemo sigurno i njega prestati voliti. Objasnila sam mu da je ljubav roditelja prema djeci najjača ljubav na svijetu i da ćemo njega uvijek voljeti. Iako smo mu to rekli i u prvom razgovoru, ali mislim da tada pola toga nije shvatio ni razumio. Ali puno pričamo i stalno mu ponavljamo da ga jako, jako volimo.

----------


## toffifeee

zizi to se i ja bojim..  Danas je tata išao po njega u vrtić i došao je doma jecajući i plačući, takvog ga nikad nisam čula tužnog. Kaže da mu tata nije htio pomoći obuti tenisice, da on uvijek mora sve sam i da on niti njemu niti meni neće ništa više pomoći.I plače i plače, suze cure... Na kraju razgovora je ipak sve završilo sa pusama i zagrljajima od oboje pa se smirio. Mislim da on nekaj kuži...  :Sad:

----------


## zizi

> Mislim da on nekaj kuži...


Djeca možda toliko ne razumiju koliko *osjećaju* da nešto ne valja.  :Sad:  





> Tako mi je jednom rekao da je tužan jer smo se mi prestali voljeti i tako ćemo sigurno i njega prestati voliti.


Mene je više mučilo da će Luka nešto ovako pomisliti, a da mi neće reći. To bi bilo koma, jer mu ne bih mogla pomoći.
Ovako progutam knedlu, (da ne umrem od tuge kad shvatim kako se on osjeća u tom trenutku kad tako nešto pomisli), a zatim puno razgovaramo i stalno, stalno mu ponavljam koliko ga volimo.



P.S. Toffi, imaš PP.

----------


## lucky day

toffi, saljem   :Love:  
i svaka cast tebi koja se hrabro drzis...
i curama koje ti daju dobre info... 
 :Heart:

----------


## danielica

naravno da kuze... u pocetku me mala znala pitati gdje je tata, zasto ne provodi vrijeme s njom... a ja bi ga na neki nacin opravdavala, govorila joj da on sigurno mora puno raditi i kad bude slobodan da ce doci i da ju voli najvise na svijetu kao i ja. s vremenom je prestajala s tim pitanjima, jer je nekoliko puta slucajno dok smo setale, naletila na njega i kad bi ga pitala zasto nije zvao da je tu i da prosetaju, on bi joj tako povrsno nesto smuljao da ga ona sad tako rijetko spominje a i kad se on nakon par mjeseci sjeti zvati ili doci na sat vremena po nju, ona ga odmah bombardira sa "opet si lagao, uvijek obecas a ne napravis" i sl.
i kad razgovaramo o njemu da on ima drugu kucu, drugu zenu i drugi dijete, da ju tata voli, da ju mama voli, bez obzira na sve, ona mi se cini tako ravnodusnom, kao da se pomirila s tim. i tad me uhvati neki strah jer ocekujem da ce plakati i sl., a ona nis :? , mozda samo onako malo kaze "a zaaaasto???" i to je to. 

jel moguce da je to na neki nacin prozvakala i prihvatila???
ona ima 5 i pol godina

----------


## zizi

> jel moguce da je to na neki nacin prozvakala i prihvatila??? 
> ona ima 5 i pol godina


Danielica,
ne znam, možda da odeš s njom kod dječjeg psihologa i provjeriš. Ako je prihvatila - super, a ako nije - trebaš saznati što je točno muči i kako joj pomoći.

Pusa tebi i Lari!  :Heart:

----------


## toffifeee

Evo da vam se javim vjerne moje čitateljice.
Bila sam kod odvjetnice i u biti mi je rekla sve što ste mi vi rekle skupa. Nagodbu na Centru smo napravili(sa mjesečnim iznosom za uzdržavanje djece) što je rekla da je super stvar i da imam sreće da je to htio se nagoditi i potpisati. Još je samo na to sve dodala da napravim dogovor preko suda(sporazumni ako može) o viđanju djece. Razvod neka on podnese kada Stella napuni godinu, a dotle se ne odričem ničega čega ne trebam( npr. hoće da sporazumno se odreknem svojeg dijela firme što mi ne pada na pamet, bar ne dok sam još njegova žena ?!)Večeras kad dođe moramo sjesti i razgovarati o podijeli imovine. Sve sam popisala na papir i nadam se da ćemo se uspijeti dogovoriti jer smo već dva puta počeli pa se pokeckali i stali na tome..
Novo je da sam danas našla stan za nas troje(mali ali slatki) i selim se u ponedjeljak. Najveći problem nas tek čeka sutra jer planiramo sjesti sa Adrianom i reći mu sve to    :Crying or Very sad:   Tako me strah...Ne mogu niti predpostaviti kakva će biti njegova reakcija...
Danas sam se rasplakala i sva drhtala koliko sam se iznervirala, a sada sama sebi govorim da sam glupa zbog toga. Uglavnom išla sam iz dućana i vidim svoju uskoro bivšu svekrvu kako ide niz ulicu sa nekom ženom. Kada smo se mimoilazile ja ju pogledam da kažem Dobar dan, a ona okrene glavu na drugu stranu  :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Sad:   Osjećala sam se ko zadnje smeće!!! Uletila sam u kuću i to mu kroz suze ispričala, da kako može biti tako bezobrazna, da ko da sam ja to sve napravila što je u biti on pa bih razumijela da mi okreće glavu, ali ovako ni kriva ni dužna. Ljutim se i na njega jer im je on samo rekao da se rastajemo i to je sve.Nije se valjda usudio reći da je on taj koji ostavlja svoju obitelj... Nema veze, vjerujte mi jedva čekam da odem iz ove kuće koja je puna svega negativnog. 
Uglavnom komp ostaje njemu (zbog posla) pa dok ne skupim novčiće da si kupim svoj probat ću vam se javljati i čitati vas na vedrijim temama od negdje. Ovdje smo još par dana i slijedeći tjedan.

----------


## malena beba

ne mogu niti zamisliti kako ti je.... saljem ti vibrice i jedan veeeeelikiiii zagrljaj da sto prije to prebolite i nastavite zivjeti...  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## zizi

Drž se toffi! 

~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## mikka

> Nema veze, vjerujte mi jedva čekam da odem iz ove kuće koja je puna svega negativnog.


zelim ti od srca da se preporodis  :Love:

----------


## sandraf

puno se skupilo otkad sam zadnji put citala i sad puno toga preskacem jer vidim da je odluka donijeta. iskreno se nadam da ce sve biti u redu, budi hrabra, snaznija si no sto mislis  :Love:

----------


## Sun

:Love:

----------


## paci

drži se  :Love:

----------


## lucky day

> Danas sam se rasplakala i sva drhtala koliko sam se iznervirala, a sada sama sebi govorim da sam glupa zbog toga.


nisi glupa, ja se ustvari divim tvjoj pribranosti...
al znam i iz kojeg predivnog rezervara ljubavi (vase djece) ju crpis - pa te i razumijem...
i jos nesto - to da si se iznervirala je sasvim normalno - da nisi, bilo bi cudno... pogotovo jos ti je sve tako frisko...
kako vrijeme prolazi - jedna nekulturna bakica te nece dirati ni 5%...
 a ti si ljudina - jer se ljudine poznaju po snazi u najtezim situacijama...  :Love:  

meni je godina dana otkako sam jednoroditeljka i mogu ti reci, gledajuc unazad, - da bolju godinu u zivotu nisam imala! :D

----------


## iki

> a ti si ljudina - jer se ljudine poznaju po snazi u najtezim situacijama...


Upravo tako! 
 :Love:

----------


## disciplina

nadam se da ćeš izaći iz ove situacije dignute glave ne žaleći za ničim.. imaš prekrasnu dječicu a to je ono najvažnije..   :Love:

----------


## Mirta30

draga   :Kiss:

----------


## bucka

:Love:

----------


## piplica

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Fairy

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## dutka_lutka

:Love:   :Love:

----------


## željka!

:Love:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## **mial**

:Love:   :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
za tebe draga da imaš svakim danom sve više i više snage!
Samo hrabro i ni koraka nazad!   :Kiss:

----------


## jassi

draga :love~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ samo molim te i dalje hrabro i samo uz pomoc zakona.drzi se

----------


## newa

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

:Heart:

----------


## Erin

:Love:

----------


## HNB

:Love:   :Love:   :Love:  
 :Kiss:  

_________
N28.12.04.

----------


## Heidi

:Love:

----------


## kajsa

:Heart:  
 :Love:

----------


## mmmama

:Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## newa

Toffifee nadam se da ste dobro. Javi se da čujemo kako ste se snašli?  :Love:

----------


## Christy

Toffi draga,kako ste?
Javi se,mislimo punooo na vas!
Pusa djecici i od sveg srca se nadam da ste dobro!
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## iki

Jel se ja dobro sjećam da je rekla da neće imati net?
Nadam se da je tako, da se nije nešt zakompliciralo...

 :Heart:   i javi se.

----------


## newa

je rekla je da neće imati komp.
ALi ako nas čita sa nekog drugog kompa nek se javi da znamo kako je.

----------


## Slavica

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## mali karlo

:Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## jassi

:Love:   :Love:  javiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## toffifeee

cure divne ste, puse svima koje su se javljale i čitale me..  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:  
dođem i pročitam šta ima novo tu i tamo..
moram vam reći da se je desio veliki preokret, ali da ne dužim, tata se nakon neuspjelog pokušaja samačkog života polako vraća u obiteljski. dolazio je vidjeti djecu i ostajao sve duže i duže.pitate se "a šta je s onim ono nešto"? nisam dobila svoju, odnosno našu priliku da "hodamo" i da se posvetimo sebi kao paru obzirom da smo odmah ostali trudni..i tako nam je dao priliku da "furamo" kroz daljnji zajednički život, upoznajemo se na način na koji nismo imali prilike, a i da uživamo u ova prekrasna dva stvorenja koja smo zajednički stvorili..
Ipak ova četveročlana obitelj ide dalje i držim nam fige da se ovako nešto nikada više ne ponovi.
 :Heart:

----------


## Joe

draga toffifee, jako mi je drago zbog tebe...  :Love:   :Heart:  
ajde da je njemu došlo iz dupeta u glavu 8)

----------


## suzana_s

:Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## ana.m

> draga toffifee, jako mi je drago zbog tebe...   
> ajde da je njemu došlo iz dupeta u glavu 8)


Naježila sam se sva   :Heart:  .
Super, super 
 :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## lucky day

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

drago mi je da je skuzio i da si ti toliko velika da si to mogla prihvatiti...

ma i inace, koliko sam iz vlastitih gresaka uspjela skuziti a i iz prica zena iz (koliko ja to svojim izrazito kritickim okom vidim) uspjesnih brakova i veza, cini mi se da svakom braku treba malo atmosfere ponovnog 'furanja'...

----------


## thalia

> cini mi se da svakom braku treba malo atmosfere ponovnog 'furanja'...


potpis velik k'o kuća!

----------


## malena beba

ajme super, super... sva sam se raznjezila   :Heart:

----------


## mozarela

draga draga predobra toffife!  :Love:   imala sam skoro pa indentičnu situaciju i bojim se da je to boljka naših generacija(tu smo negdje) tako se i moj mm u jednom periodu našeg braka zaželio "slobodnjačkog" života!

samo draga ja mu nisam olakšala ni najmanje naprotiv za svaki udarac (ne bukvalni) dobio je duplu porciju  :Mad:   i da ja sam bila isto u situaciji gdje sam otišla iz "njihove" kuće ali napravila sam to u velikom stilu(da ne ulazim u detalje  :Grin:  ).

nisam trošila suze i patanja zašto -nemam pojma moji obrambeni mehanizmi budu pod punom ratnom opremom u krizi-tako sam u inat svemu uhvatilo čvrsto konce svog života i s malim djetetom započela jedan sasvim novi iz kojeg sam apsolutno isključila mm-a. naravno dijete nije trpilo i nisam mu nikada rekla ništa loše ali sam se držala točno slova zakona i ako bi on zakasnio i 30 sec po dijete mne više ne bi bilo kod kuće!

nije znao šta se dešava nije me mogao prepoznati jer napokon sam se okrenula prema sebi počela cijeniti i stavljati sebe ispred svega(osim djeteta naravno) tako da sam ja u svoj toj boli(a bilo je bolno vjeruj mi) procvala ko cvjetić nakon kiše.


da ne duljim...
na koncu se vratio no prethodno sam mu servirala i parnicu za razvod braka i iščupala sve što sam mogla a mogla sam puno toga!

da se razumijemo- nije me nikada prevario jer preko toga nikada ne bih mogla preči- naši problemi su bili druge prirode...
kako mi je obitelj bila na prvom mjestu dopustila sam mu da se vrati kao što sam mu "dopustila" da odmah trenutačno kupi kuću auto koje ima glasiti na moje ime kao i zajednička firma!



no, ipak , to sve je sada godinama iza nas i sada imamo jedan lijepi život uz uzajamno poštivanje (jer jlubavi nikada nije nedostajalo) samo se ponekad znam našaliti na stara vremena kada kažem da on otplačuje kamate za sve što je napravio a još nismo prešli na glavnicu!  :Grin:

----------


## Dodirko

toffifeee Želim Ti sreću!!!

Nadam se da će ova priča uskoro biti sretna.

Molim Te samo zapamti da si Ti i djeca na prvom mjestu.

*mozarela*  Bravo za tebe i tvoj stav.

----------


## **mial**

> toffifeee Želim Ti sreću!!!
> 
> Nadam se da će ova priča uskoro biti sretna.
> 
> Molim Te samo zapamti da si Ti i djeca na prvom mjestu.
> 
> *mozarela*  Bravo za tebe i tvoj stav.


potpis kao kuća velik!
puno sreće tebi i tvojoj djeci od   :Heart:  !

----------


## zizi

Jako mi je drago zbog tebe i osobito zbog vaše djece.   :Love:  

 :Heart:

----------


## bucka

> Jako mi je drago zbog tebe i osobito zbog vaše djece.


potpisujem!!  :Heart:

----------


## fegusti

da, ponekad shvatiš koliko ti je do nečega stalo i koliko ti znači tek kada bez toga ostaneš.
lijepo je što si imala razumijevanja.
uživajte u plodovima svoje ljubavi.

----------


## newa

Joj draga sva sam se naježila!!!
Toliko mi je drago što ste opet svi zajedno!
Neka ste!!!  :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Stea

Baš lijepe vijesti... Kako si samo uspjela!!! Želim vam sreću u daljnjem zajedničkom životu i da puno radite na sebi...  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Jazzarella

toffifeee   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  , jako mi je drago zbog vas, ovaj tvoj zadnji post mi je natjerao suze na oči   :Love:

----------


## belurka

:Love:  !

----------


## Sun

:Heart:  

samo u kuću onakve sveki se ja ne bih vraćala

----------


## ZO

:Love:   :Heart:  sretno

----------


## ronin

> drago mi je da je skuzio i da si ti toliko velika da si to mogla prihvatiti...


Ovo mogu samo potpisati!

Sretna sam zbog ovakvog završetka!

----------


## anki

> samo u kuću onakve sveki se ja ne bih vraćala


potpisujem   :Heart:

----------


## vissnja

toffifeee baš mi je drago
 :Heart:

----------


## Zorka

> što je najgore, zna ona i mene i vidjela je i djecu prije dva mjeseca na okupljanju sa firmom, ali nije ona kriva, mogla je biti neka sasvim stota. Po mome je on kriv, ali niti to me nije pogodilo toliko koliko ova druga činjenica. 
> Da li se netko kuži u pravu pa da mi kaže da li me njegovi roditelji imaju pravo izbaciti van iz kuće?


nemoj molim te da nije ona kriva, ajme poludim odmah!!!!! što nije ona kriva? koji ... ju opravdavaš i ona i on su krivi... jel bi tebi palo na pamet da se ''malo opustiš''? pa meni se uvijek, ali baš uvijek jedino slike moje djece vrte u glavi i jedino mi je njihovo mišljenje bitno, a dok je to tako sve ostalo je nemoguće.  ajde, objasni djeci (sad su mala, ali bit će veća) kako je to kad se s nekim osjeti a s nekim ne osjeti '' ono nešto''. 
ne pričam napamet i ne bubetam gluposti, sve proživljeno. no ne bi sad o tome, gadno je do fizičke boli. 
i ne daj se iz kuće, neka idu oni svi zajedno. a i roditelji koji stanu na stranu sina samo zato što je sin (bez obzria što je gad u duši) mi se istinski gade

----------


## mozarela

zorka- razumijem taj tvoj stav iz jednostavnog razloga jer uistinu postoje žene(naravno i muškarci) kojima je oblik samodokazivnja preotimanje nečijih životnih partnera... naravno takav partner dopušta mogućnost uljeza i ne mislim da je to nešto što se "desi"-to je u čovjeku ili nije...
druga stvar je kada čovjek na temelju objektivnih okolnosti zakjuči da ne može više živjeti takav i takav život pa sve to skupa zaključi i okonča na ljudski , pravni pa i na svaki drugi način i tek onda stupa u novu vezu... sve ostalo je sebično i komplicira živote svima a najviše onima nedužnima a to su djeca.

drago mi je zbog toffife ako uspije progutati i tu gorku pilulu i uistinu nastavi živjeti s dotičnim jedan kvalitetan život...
statistike su tu nažalost vrlo crne ... :/

----------


## inez9

Hvala Bogu!

Ali sada ti budi ta koja ce odredjivati pravila. I ne vracajte se u onu kucu!


Bas sam sretna kako je ova prica zavrsila... tj. nije  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Paulita

Priča mi je bila tako strašna da nisam znala šta komentirati. Ali ovo sad....super! :D   :Love:

----------


## Slavica

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Trina

Tofiffe,drago mi je što je sve završilo onako kako ti želiš.Ali da sam se ja našla u tvojoj koži tvoj muž bi na svom putu ka prosvijetljenju,tj povratku kući od mene dobio nogu u međunožje i veliki pozdrav,puno dobrih želja i sretan život.Molim te nemoj se ljutiti,meni je drago da si ti sretna,ja samo ne mogu vjerovati kako se žene zadovoljavaju mrvicama i nekakvim trenutno dobrim raspoloženjima svojih muževa.I ne mogu vjerovati da sve žene nisu vještice kao ja i da opraštaju tako jadne stvari.

----------


## zizi

Trina,
ja sam razmišljala kao i ti dok se nisam našla u sličnoj situaciji... Još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati koliko sam htjela sve zaboraviti, oprostiti..., ali MUBM se nije vratio kući. 
Ja to više ne priželjkujem, dapače, nadam se da neće ni poželjeti. Mislim da bi sad nakon svega i dobio to o čemu pišeš, ali... više za ništa ne stavljam ruku u vatru, a najmanje za to kako ću reagirati u situaciji u kojoj se nisam još nikada našla.

Toffi   :Love:  želim puno sreće i ako je toliko snažna i jaka da mu istinski oprosti... a on iskren... vjerujem da će uspjeti. Imaju se i zbog koga dobro potruditi.

Ja bih jedino potražila psihoterapeuta da im pomogne shvatiti kako je do toga došlo i kako poboljšati i učvrstiti vezu, još bolje se upoznati...

----------


## Trina

Zizi,naravno da su ovo moje pretpostavke jer se nisam našla u toj situaciji.Ali poznajem samu sebe.I moj brak je u komi jer ja nisam sposobna zaboraviti neke puno manje stvari i svako malo isplivaju na površinu i nabijam to seronji na nos.

----------


## momtobe

Trina, što si po horoskopu?

Kladim se -Rak.

Imam i ja jednog doma...

----------


## Trina

> Trina, što si po horoskopu?
> 
> Kladim se -Rak.
> 
> Imam i ja jednog doma...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Trebam li uopće odgovoriti?

----------


## toffifeee

> više za ništa ne stavljam ruku u vatru, a najmanje za to kako ću reagirati u situaciji u kojoj se nisam još nikada našla.



Živa istina. Uvijek sam slušala svoju frendicu koju je m varao ne jednom i ona mu je svaki put oprostila jer ga voli, ne može bez njega  ili iz čiste navike, i rekla joj da je glupa da mene mm prevari NIKADA NIKADA mu ne bih oprostila, odmah bi bio nula za mene. Ali sve ti se okrene u sekundi jer uvijek mislimo da se "to" nama neće dogoditi...

----------


## maria71

> Zizi,naravno da su ovo moje pretpostavke jer se nisam našla u toj situaciji.Ali poznajem samu sebe.I moj brak je u komi jer ja nisam sposobna zaboraviti neke puno manje stvari i svako malo isplivaju na površinu i nabijam to seronji na nos.


Trina, stari sukobi se moraju riješiti jer se zagnoje kao netretirane rane.

A najgora je opcija izvlačenje prošlih  prijestupa i svađa.

Ili je oprošteno , ili nije.

A ako nije , čemu dalje ?

Brak između bunkera  nije dugotrajno riješenje.

----------


## Trina

> Trina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zizi,naravno da su ovo moje pretpostavke jer se nisam našla u toj situaciji.Ali poznajem samu sebe.I moj brak je u komi jer ja nisam sposobna zaboraviti neke puno manje stvari i svako malo isplivaju na površinu i nabijam to seronji na nos.
> 
> 
> Trina, stari sukobi se moraju riješiti jer se zagnoje kao netretirane rane.
> 
> A najgora je opcija izvlačenje prošlih  prijestupa i svađa.
> ...


O da,znam.Ali takva sam,kod mene stvari funkcioniraju na način da sve negativno što se dogodi ostaje ko privjesak u našem braku.Jednostavno nisam sposobna niti zaboraviti niti oprostiti.S druge strane on od mene sigurno neće doživjeti razočaranje jer sam karakterna i principijelna.Ali pamtim sve njegovo.I da,znam da brak tako ne može funkcionirati,zato smo već dugo u jako lošim odnosima.

----------


## rinama

> momtobe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Trina, što si po horoskopu?
> 
> Kladim se -Rak.
> 
> Imam i ja jednog doma...
> 
> ...


O kako sam se pronašla u Trininim rijećima.
Ponekad stvarno mrzim biti RAK.  :Sad:  

Ali večinu vremena VOLIM što sam rak, pogotovo zbog fenomena "nemati dlake na jeziku" i zbog citata (čini mi se) od marie71 koja je u jednoj rečenici rekla sve: "uz meku dušu, oštar jezik".

----------


## anki

i ja sam rak   :Bye:   :Grin:

----------


## Trina

Ja se inače ne kužim u horoskope i ne znam ništa više osim toga da sam rak.Ali iznenađujete me  :Laughing:  Koja je još naša karakteristika?

----------


## AdioMare

Evo fleksibilne račice da vam razbije koncepciju  :Grin:  
Ne znam jesam li samo prepametna 8) , ili su rakovi prepametni sami po sebi kao glavni likovi u zodijaku  :Grin:  ... davno prije mi se mogla dogoditi srčana (da ne kažem ishitrena) reakcija, odluka ili slično.
No, to je bilo dok cvjetić nije procvjetao.  :Grin:  I postao lijepa ruža kupusara.  :Laughing:  
Od tada se ni u kom slučaju ne resim izjavama tipa da nikada ne bih.

Moj je savjet da si promijenite tu stavku u horoskopu. Nema od nje koristi.

----------


## Trina

Gle adiomare,činjenica je da ne možeš biti pametnija od mene.   :Grin:  A ovo ostalo, ne znam ja, žestoka sam oduvijek, umeđuvremenu i procvjetala ali riječi i dalje frcaju ko iskre.Za druge ne znam

----------


## AdioMare

> Gle adiomare,činjenica je da ne možeš biti pametnija od mene.


OK, nema ni potrebe ako si i sama prepametna!  :Laughing:

----------


## mozarela

> Evo fleksibilne račice da vam razbije koncepciju  
> Ne znam jesam li samo prepametna 8) , ili su rakovi prepametni sami po sebi kao glavni likovi u zodijaku  ... davno prije mi se mogla dogoditi srčana (da ne kažem ishitrena) reakcija, odluka ili slično.
> No, to je bilo dok cvjetić nije procvjetao.  I postao lijepa ruža kupusara.  
> Od tada se ni u kom slučaju ne resim izjavama tipa da nikada ne bih.
> 
> Moj je savjet da si promijenite tu stavku u horoskopu. Nema od nje koristi.



ja kao zodijački škorpion imam de facto primjere da "nikada" itekako zna biti(elem ne uvijek) NIKADA!  :Grin:  

na tom *nikada* su se zasnivale i mnoge moje životne odluke zbog kojih ne žalim , dapače, to je jedini način da svojoj dijeci prenesem onaj sistem vrijednosti u koji vjerujem i koji formira jedan čvrst karakter i samopouzdanje.

----------


## AdioMare

Odlično, draga Škorpijo, ali reci mi još da li se tvoj _nikada_ odnosi na životnu prognozu ili konkretnu situaciju u kojoj si se našla?

----------


## mozarela

> Odlično, draga Škorpijo, ali reci mi još da li se tvoj _nikada_ odnosi na životnu prognozu ili konkretnu situaciju u kojoj si se našla?


vrlo konkretne situacije a prognoza je bila "vidjet ćemo šta donosi sutra"!  :Grin:

----------


## rinama

Aj si sad zamislite da nas deset-petnaest račica odemo nekam na kavu, hebate nebi do riječi mogle doć jedna od druge, osim da u Konzumu maznemo onaj aparat sa brojevima kaj stoji na salamama, pa da fino izvučemo svaka svoj broj pa redom kažemo ko kaj ima.

----------


## maria71

tek da se znam i ja sam rakovica   :Grin:  

da i nisam napisala kad mi je roćkas teško da me se može smjestiti u neki drugi znak

----------


## rinama

[quote="maria71"]tek da se znam i ja sam rakovica   :Grin:  

Ma nisi, to se nama samo čini.

----------


## vissnja

Jel mogu i ja da se prijavim? Rođendan dva dana posle marie71.

Trina, račice   :Love:  , potpuno se vidim u tome što pišeš, osim što ja nemam problema sa MMom, već sa par jako bliskih ljudi.




> nisam sposobna zaboraviti neke puno manje stvari i svako malo isplivaju na površinu


X

I da, pre neki dan mi je frendica rekla da sam se promenila jer sam pogazila par svojih velikih NIKADA   :Rolling Eyes:   od kad sam rodila Nađu (a hormoni....)

----------


## rinama

Sad malo gledam di smo se našle dičit svojim horoskopskim znakom  :Rolling Eyes:  

toffifeee sorry!!!
Nego nisi nam u zadnje vrijeme rekla kako napredujete ti i tvoj dragi?
Jel sve pod kontrolom? Kako si ti?

----------


## Trina

> Jel mogu i ja da se prijavim? Rođendan dva dana posle marie71.
> 
> Trina, račice   , potpuno se vidim u tome što pišeš, osim što ja nemam problema sa MMom, već sa par jako bliskih ljudi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


I ja sam dosta omekšala otkad imam djecu i pogazila dosta svojih NIKAD ali svi su vezani uz djecu,odgoj isl.Svi oni ostali NIKAD u vezi veza,braka i principa ipak su ostali kakvi su i bili

----------


## Sanjica

Ma otkud vam sve te fore o opasnim rakovima bez dlake na jeziku koji nikome ne opraštaju i štatijaznamštasvene?  :Laughing:  

Ako ste račica, a imate i neke opasne karakteristike one vam definitivno dolaze od nekog jakog aspekta planeta smještenih u nekim, najvjerojatnije vatrenim znakovima...

Račice i općenito rakovi su predivni,mirni i obiteljski ljudi koji imaju svoje skrivene adute u vrlo suptilnim načinima "dirigiranja" tako da to suprotna strana ni ne primjeti... Također su i vrlo tolerantni i uz njih možeš zaista disati punim plućima i biti to što jesi, ako netko zna ljude takvima prihvaćati onda su rakovi među najtolerantnijima...

Dakle, opake moje račice, provjerite svoj podznak, položaj marsa,mjeseca i venere, pronjuškajte u kojem znaku vam se nalazi 7. kuća pa onda hajmo analizirati svaku od vas pojedinačno...  :Smile:

----------


## Moover

Babe!   :Razz:

----------


## anki

ja u podznaku jarac   :Grin:  
za kuće nemam pojma, ali voljela bi jednu na pantovčaku   :Razz:

----------


## Sanjica

> Babe!


Daj nam otkrij šta si ti, djede?

----------


## iridana2666

> Ma otkud vam sve te fore o opasnim rakovima bez dlake na jeziku koji nikome ne opraštaju i štatijaznamštasvene?  
> 
> Ako ste račica, a imate i neke opasne karakteristike one vam definitivno dolaze od nekog jakog aspekta planeta smještenih u nekim, najvjerojatnije vatrenim znakovima...
> 
> Račice i općenito rakovi su predivni,mirni i obiteljski ljudi koji imaju svoje skrivene adute u vrlo suptilnim načinima "dirigiranja" tako da to suprotna strana ni ne primjeti... Također su i vrlo tolerantni i uz njih možeš zaista disati punim plućima i biti to što jesi, ako netko zna ljude takvima prihvaćati onda su rakovi među najtolerantniji.


i ja sam rak...kako se samo pronalazim u ovim riječima, ali kad mi netko stane na žulj.....  :Rolling Eyes:   mislim da nema većeg otrova od onog koji izlazi iz mojih usta   :Laughing:  

toff, čitala sam cijelu priču od početka, imam iza sebe i sama toga previše (propali brak, otrovne roditelje, nasilje itd) pa nisam htjela ništa komentirati. Drago mi je da je sve završilo dobro..ili počelo   :Smile:   Sretno!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## rinama

Ja sam u podznaku škorpion i da, ponosim se što sam "baba", bolje bit baba nego imati kacigu na glavi  :Razz:  .
Ako ima koja kuća na Pantovčaku viška može i meni jedna.

----------


## Trina

Ja ne znam što sam u podznaku.Kao što rekoh,uopće se ne kužim u te stvari.Ali sigurno sam onda nekakav opaki zmaj ili tako nešto  :Grin:

----------


## toffifeee

> Sad malo gledam di smo se našle dičit svojim horoskopskim znakom  
> 
> toffifeee sorry!!!
> Nego nisi nam u zadnje vrijeme rekla kako napredujete ti i tvoj dragi?
> Jel sve pod kontrolom? Kako si ti?


No frks, btw ja sam strijelac ako vam to kaj znači a mm djevica. Ja se ne kužim u to.
A u braku je ajmo reći ok, samo što je već 10 dana u Americi, a ja sama doma s djecom. Bakčem se i teglim ih svugdje, nije mi fizički teško koliko psihički jer mi treba razgovora sa nekim odraslim, već sam se podjetinjila, samo tepam, ljubim, mazim i pazim. A mene nitko..Dođe mi šiza 5 min, onda se dobro isplačem pa nastavim dalje i tako guram. 
Evo recimo jučer čekam odgovor na sms poruku i čekam i čekam i čekam da bi mi se gospon javio drugi dan(razlika -9 sati) i rekao da nije vidio poruku jer je bio na bazenu. Ljuta sam jer se on brčka u bazenu a ja nisam bila na običnoj kavi sa nekom frendicom 158 godina!!!
Mislim da će mm morati odabrati drugi posao(obzirom da je njegova avanturica od tamo) jer vidim da me to sve više dira jer još uvijek pokušavam stvoriti ono isto povjerenje koje sam i prije toga imala( ako je to uopće moguće).

----------


## Sanjica

Auuuu, draga Toffi, niti si ti prava strelica niti on prava djevica. Jer da jeste pravi pripadnici svoga znaka onda bi vam uloge bile zamjenjene...

I otkud on u Americi?

----------


## mandarina

ja sam isto strijelac toffi ali i podznak raak drago nam spominjani sa mjesecom u skorpionu ,a o moj mozda bm je strelac pdznak skorpion sa mjesecom u raku.i to je kao super f....kombinacija.

----------


## toffifeee

Poslovno je na putu..

Mandarina, kako je kod tebe, kaj ima novo?

----------


## mozarela

toffife- ukoliko ne dojiš ili nešto slično ja bih ti toplo preporučila da kada ti se tm vrati, bez puno priče(pogotovo ne napadanja :shock: ) spakiraš kofere i odeš negdje na wellness vikend a dragom kažeš kako ti je to strrrašno potrebno!  :Grin:   preporuka je da ostaneš i duže ali pretpostavljam da si kao ja pa ne možeš bez dijece  :/ 

ako baš ne možeš ići na kraći put a ono barem pokupi prijateljice pa se lijepo zrihtaj nabaci smajl pa u noćni život!  :Grin:  


p.s. meni kada je bilo jako teško i kada bih najradije plakala ja sam ,bez zezancije, "glumila" najsrdačniji smajl i učila balansirati na 12 cm pete!  :Laughing:    to ti je recept koji dokazano funkcionira!

----------


## Moover

da, da... samo vi nagovarajte na inat...to uvijek pali, pogotovo u vezi koja se jako klima i pokušava ponovno izgraditi... 

p.s. Ne, ne kažem da T treba šutit i trpit, ali isto tako smatram da inat nije put kojim treba ići....

----------


## toffifeee

> toffife- ukoliko ne dojiš ili nešto slično ja bih ti toplo preporučila da kada ti se tm vrati, bez puno priče(pogotovo ne napadanja :shock: ) spakiraš kofere i odeš negdje na wellness vikend a dragom kažeš kako ti je to strrrašno potrebno!   preporuka je da ostaneš i duže ali pretpostavljam da si kao ja pa ne možeš bez dijece  :/ 
> 
> ako baš ne možeš ići na kraći put a ono barem pokupi prijateljice pa se lijepo zrihtaj nabaci smajl pa u noćni život!  
> 
> 
> p.s. meni kada je bilo jako teško i kada bih najradije plakala ja sam ,bez zezancije, "glumila" najsrdačniji smajl i učila balansirati na 12 cm pete!    to ti je recept koji dokazano funkcionira!



Draga mozarela, totalno si u pravu!
Mene osobno smeta ako mm nije malo ljubomoran(naravno u malim dozama) jer tada se i on malo štrecne. Mislim da bi trebala drugi vikend van sa frendicama, da da tako ću i napraviti, već sam sve isplanirala.
A što se tiče vikenda bez djece mislim da ne bih( a i dojim ju još kada mi se sike napune).
Poruke mu šaljem prekrasne jer i takve i dobijam od njega, tako da on pojma nema koliko mi je teško..

Moover, mislim da kod vas muškaraca to tako pali da vas se malo potakne da pogledate sž kao komada, a ne kao mamu svoje djece u trenirkama i starim zabljuckanim majicama.
 :Kiss:

----------


## Stea

Potpisujem... 

Toffi, sada malo stat na loptu i manje predbacivati a više raditi na skladnoj budućnosti. Ako se ne varam, tak ste se dogovorili... 

Slažem se da bi trebalo razmišljati o promjeni posla i to bi stvarno bio znak njegove dobre volje... 

Nije problem što puno putuje i nema ga, nego kad je tu mora biti zaista TU sa vama i da napuniš baterije. Vidim puno primjera gdje su muževi/očevi više na putu nego doma, al kad su doma nastoje nadoknaditi svaku minutu što nisu bili prisutni.... 

 :Love:

----------


## Stea

Dodatak.... potpisujem prijedlog Moovera...

----------


## sorciere

> Poruke mu šaljem prekrasne jer i takve i dobijam od njega, tako da on pojma nema koliko mi je teško..


 :?  :? 

koja je onda svrha svega?

----------


## toffifeee

ma ovako je, mislim da me to najviše ždere i živcira koliko god mu pokušavam vjerovati i vidim da se stvarno trudi..Na taj poslovni put je otišla i dotična..

----------


## sorciere

> vidim da se stvarno trudi..Na taj poslovni put je otišla i dotična..


je, stvarno se vidi da se trudi...   :Mad:  

mislim da je pametnije da više ne komentiram, jer bi mogla još nešto lanut...

----------


## toffifeee

ma znam, svi mi kažu da sam blesava i glupa što mu nisam rekla da bira ili put ili mi ali tako nešto možeš dobiti samo jednom u životu(put).
Mislila sam da neću toliko o tome razmišljati.
E a ja ću lanuti i reći Pošten-je...

----------


## sorciere

> ali tako nešto možeš dobiti samo jednom u životu(put).


pa kako je onda baš taj "jednom u životu" put - dopao i dotičnu?

----------


## toffifeee

očigledno troši šefa

----------


## Moover

> ma ovako je, mislim da me to najviše ždere i živcira koliko god mu pokušavam vjerovati i vidim da se stvarno trudi..Na taj poslovni put je otišla i dotična..


ajme koja sapunica... 

ti pričaš o svom viđenju muškog svijeta, ja pričam o svom.... sve ok, poštujem da imaš drugačije mišljenje od mene. Ja ti samo velim da bi inat ("eo sad tebi djeca a ja odoh pit i zajebavat se s frendicama") kod mene doveo do puno gore situacije od recimo lijepe riječi ("baš mi žao što nismo kao obitelj bili dva tjedna skupa, ajmo sad iskoristit ovaj sunčani i lijepi vikend i idemo svi skupa negdje, uživat kao obitelj")... 

Al da sam ja na tvom mjestu, bome ne bih pustio muža na put sa već dokazanom priležnicom (ako sam dobro razumio ovo "dotična")... imao bi na izbor:

- ideš sam samcat
- idem i ja
- ne ide nitko

 :Grin:   :Wink:  

Ajd, drž se i sretno!

----------


## toffifeee

> toffifeee prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ma ovako je, mislim da me to najviše ždere i živcira koliko god mu pokušavam vjerovati i vidim da se stvarno trudi..Na taj poslovni put je otišla i dotična..
> 
> 
> ajme koja sapunica... 
> 
> ti pričaš o svom viđenju muškog svijeta, ja pričam o svom.... sve ok, poštujem da imaš drugačije mišljenje od mene. Ja ti samo velim da bi inat ("eo sad tebi djeca a ja odoh pit i zajebavat se s frendicama") kod mene doveo do puno gore situacije od recimo lijepe riječi ("baš mi žao što nismo kao obitelj bili dva tjedna skupa, ajmo sad iskoristit ovaj sunčani i lijepi vikend i idemo svi skupa negdje, uživat kao obitelj")... 
> ...

----------


## rinama

> toffifeee prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ali tako nešto možeš dobiti samo jednom u životu(put).
> 
> 
> pa kako je onda baš taj "jednom u životu" put - dopao i dotičnu?


Neznam zakaj ali u meni se budi moj podznak, ja bi ju razbila prvom prilikom. I ne, nisam uopće djetinjasta, nisam čak ni posesivna, ali neznam kako bi se suzdražala a da je ne razbijem ko staru kantu.
Nemoj slušati moj savjet  :Nope:  , to sam ipak ja, a ti si ti i vjerovatnije si odlućila drugaćije riješiti sve ovo.Drži se i nedaj da netko od tebe radi bedaka.

----------


## ivana7997

bili ste pred teskim problemom, prosli strasnu krizu. i odlucili ste ostati zajedno i pokusati polako pokrpati sve sto se medju vama poremetilo. polako, ti si ranjena i osjetljiva prilicno, sve je to krkho i sklisko. i onda on ode na deset dana na put sa zenom s kojom te prevario, i to neizostavno mora ici, i jos se otamo ne javlja jer je na bazenu?!?! hmmmm, bolje da ne pisem dalje.

zelim ti stvarno svu srecu, ali otvori oci. ili ja imam bujnu mastu?

a ovo




> ja bi ju razbila prvom prilikom


  razumijem, ali ne razumijem zasto nju.

----------


## rinama

Kako rekoh, to sam samo JA i razlog zbog kojeg se tako osjećam se nemože izreći rijećima.

----------


## sorciere

> Kako rekoh, to sam samo JA i razlog zbog kojeg se tako osjećam se nemože izreći rijećima.


ma može... podsvjesno smatraš da je "ona" kriva... 

na takav način - upravo mu otvaraš slobodan put da u njegov život svaki put uđe neka nova osoba (jer je stara dobila batina od tebe). 

a njemu to sigurno odgovara - jer za svoje postupke ne odgovara.

----------


## toffifeee

> bili ste pred teskim problemom, prosli strasnu krizu. i odlucili ste ostati zajedno i pokusati polako pokrpati sve sto se medju vama poremetilo. polako, ti si ranjena i osjetljiva prilicno, sve je to krkho i sklisko. i onda on ode na deset dana na put sa zenom s kojom te prevario, i to neizostavno mora ici, i jos se otamo ne javlja jer je na bazenu?!?! hmmmm, bolje da ne pisem dalje.
> 
> zelim ti stvarno svu srecu, ali otvori oci. ili ja imam bujnu mastu?
> 
> a ovo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trudio se jako dugo zaraditi taj put i zaslužio ga je, a ja sam htjela ispasti fer a ne bitch. O i meni je ne jedanput došlo da kažem svima da urlam na sav glas, da odem tamo i razbijem ju, pa opet u svakoj takvoj navali bijesa su mi bila moja djeca na pameti i da se meni nešto desi umrla bih bez njih.

----------


## mandarina

toffie  
 :Love:

----------


## Fairy

*toffifeee* imaš svako pravo biti bitch. On bi se tebi trebao klanjati...a ne ovako...  :Nope:

----------


## maria71

Toffie, trebamo se upoznati i popiti jednu kavu da te malo preodgojim  :Grin:

----------


## toffifeee

A zašto mi stalno neki glas u glavi govori da bijesom i ljutnjom neću postići ništa dobro?   :Sad:

----------


## maria71

naravno da nećeš,  postoje i softiciranije metode

----------


## toffifeee

> Toffie, trebamo se upoznati i popiti jednu kavu da te malo preodgojim


Ja sam uvijek spremna za učenje    :Smile:

----------


## maria71

napisat ću ti opširan pp  navečer

----------


## toffifeee

:Kiss:

----------


## mozarela

toffi... pa on te je prevario! halooo!!! najnormalnija i najzdravija ljudska reakcija je ljutnja! ako treba nešto i razbij!  :Grin:   u njegovoj prisutnosti(ne ozlijediti ga  :Wink:  )  a onda uspostavi svoja pravila! imaš svako pravo na to! to ti je zapravo jedini pokazatelj misli li on ozbiljno ili ne. s druge strane se zapitaj da li je tebi potrebno zavlačenje s njegove strane?  dok ti izigravaš tolerantnu ženu punu razumjevanja jer je on "taj put zaradio"?


osim toga onaj dio s glumom nisam ja izmislila!  :Grin:   to mi je rekla jedna bračna savjetnica!  :Grin:   "glumi dok ne okreneš vodu na svoj mlin"

----------


## toffifeee

Nadam se da je oprošteno kada lažeš za dobru stvar   :Grin:   jer sam mu smuljala da sam sinoć bila vani slavila martinje i došla kući oko 4..
Moš' misliti kako mi se da spremati i biti vani cijelu noć, kad sam kronično neispavana jer se moja srećica budi još uvijek dva tri puta po noći..
A bilo je i razbijanja, nastradao mi je mobitel   :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

> Nadam se da je oprošteno kada lažeš za dobru stvar    jer sam mu smuljala da sam sinoć bila vani slavila martinje i došla kući oko 4..


sorry - ali ovo je za mene jako djetinjasto...  :? 

koja je to "dobra stvar" koju želiš time napraviti? 

(ostatak komentara sam pobrisala   :Mad:  )

----------


## Moover

I, tko će se primit pisanja knjige o toff životnim mukama?

Pa većina vas koji se javljate sa supercool Teen/OK savjetima, ste bome u totalnoj banani... pretpostavljam da mrzite muški rod zbog osobnih iskustava...   :Kiss:

----------


## toffifeee

Nakon posljednja dva komentara vidim da ipak imam na puno bolje stvari potrošiti svoje vrijeme   :Mad:  
Svako dobro u Vašim pravilnim, odraslim i kakvim već načinima životima!   :Kiss:  

MOLIM MODERATORICE DA ZAKLJUČAJU OVAJ TOPIK!
Hvala

----------


## tweety

Na zahtjev forumašice koja je topic postavila, zaključavam ga.
Hvala svima na iznesenim mišljenjima.

----------

